# Romi Audio - The official thread



## F700 (Oct 23, 2020)

Hello everyone,

I recently purchased the Romi Audio BX-1 portable amp (known as LessFox BX-1) to give extra power and enhance the sound of my DAPs, the Calyx M and Dethonray DTR1. I am an "amp" man and really like the BX-1, especially considering the price/performance ratio and the built quality.

That's the reason I think Romi Audio deserves its official thread.

Romi Audio not only builds portable amps (BX-2 Plus, BX-1 and HD8) and audio cables, but mods DAPs from any brands in the first place. Dino, the guy behind Romi (if not mistaken) already enjoys a certain reputation in the audio realm and I have been seeing more and more positive feedback from happy customers since a few months now. The most of them regarding modded DAPs and portable amps. Romi seems to broaden its offering with a pair of BA-only IEM and a full-sized closed headphone. From what I have understood, Romi designs amps and fine-tunes sound from third-party manufactured components/hardware.

Please check the official website in order to get a full picture of Romi's offering: https://www.romiaudio.com

HF fellows and proud Romi Audio customers as @noplsestar @Nostoi and the unforgettable @jmills8 have more experience than I have so far with this nice Hong-Kong boutique.

So, please feel free to ask your questions and share your impressions on this thread, not only about the portable amps, but for any products or mods performed by Romi.


----------



## F700 (Oct 22, 2020)

Romi will open a modification service point in the UK in December 2020


----------



## F700

Some pictures of the BX-1 with my DAPs (already posted on different forums)


----------



## Nostoi

Count me in (photo also duplicated on other threads). 

In addition, I would like to add that I tested my 600ohm DT770 with the BX2 Plus and the results were sublime. I rarely listen to the DT770 these days, but every-time I do, I'm amazed at the sound quality for a pair of headphones that costs no more than 200 Euros (the same could be said for the MSR7B). The additional power of the BX2 Plus finally renders 600ohm DT770 portable, well semi-portable.


----------



## Nostoi

F700 said:


> Romi will open a modification service point in the UK in December 2020


That's good to know. Via Audio Concierge?


----------



## F700

Nostoi said:


> That's good to know. Via Audio Concierge?


No idea unfortunately


----------



## F700

Nostoi said:


> Count me in (photo also duplicated on other threads).
> 
> In addition, I would like to add that I tested my 600ohm DT770 with the BX2 Plus and the results were sublime. I rarely listen to the DT770 these days, but every-time I do, I'm amazed at the sound quality for a pair of headphones that costs no more than 200 Euros (the same could be said for the MSR7B). The additional power of the BX2 Plus finally renders 600ohm DT770 portable, well semi-portable.


Beautiful pictures and color/material combination... I am saving for the BX-2 Plus, no way I don't get one


----------



## Nostoi

F700 said:


> Beautiful pictures and color/material combination... I am saving for the BX-2 Plus, no way I don't get one


Well you need to get one so you can compare with the Phatlab Chimera


----------



## F700 (Oct 22, 2020)

Nostoi said:


> Well you need to get one so you can compare with the Phatlab Chimera


@jmills8 have both I think, but I now need/want to get these beasts in the cage for a deathmatch hahaha

The Phatlab is a power monster with a very clean background. Still, it is not suited for sensitive BA-only IEMs. It's the perfect companion of the Final E5000 in 4.4mm or even the Sony N3. These small bullets love power like there is no tomorrow. 

The Chimera surely will drive a large portion of full-sized headphones with ease.... but back to Romi!


----------



## Nostoi

F700 said:


> @jmills8 have both I think, but I now need/want to get these beasts in the cage for a deathmatch hahaha
> 
> The Phatlab is a power monster with a very clean background. Still, it is not suited for sensitive BA-only IEMs. It's the perfect companion of the Final E5000 in 4.4mm or even the Sony N3. These small bullets love power like there is no tomorrow.
> 
> The Chimera surely will drive a large portion of full-sized headphones with ease.


Yes, I'd also love to throw the Mass Kobo 428 into the mix, which @jmills8 has also had, I gather.


----------



## F700 (Oct 22, 2020)

2 years ago, I never would have thought how a good amp can improve sound out of a DAP. Now, point of no return in my case. And when you think, DTR1 + BX-1 = USD 900.-. If you don't need fancy features, you are set, source wise. 

I am certain that there are cheaper daps with extra features that would sound amazing with the BX-1, or even more with a BX-2 Plus...


----------



## noplsestar

Thank you very much @F700 for creating this thread!

As you have said, I am a happy Romi Audio customer since a few months now. First I got my Calyx M modded, now I also possess the BX-1 amp. Those two are meant to be together! (As seen in the picture below)

As said in other threads before, I am kind of interested in getting the HD8 amp (because I fear the BX-2 plus is a bit too big to carry around - at least it won’t fit into my pocket anymore), so I kept asking them about the HD8. Here are some explanations in a very bad English (so I am more than happy to learn that they will open up a dependence in London!!!!)

„
As our BX series
nearly no change the input sound
this is a High End design
if you using Calyx M
Output will nearly Calyx M output
If you using Sony WM1Z
Output will nearly WM1Z
just boost up the Current output. More power more detail and soundstage
As HD8
this is a Musical and Vocal Class A amplifier
will change the sound on your Calyx M
Maybe using Calyx M or WM1Z
also nealy HD8 sound
So why BX1 is higher price than HD8“

also:
„HD8 better on Vocal and musical
BX1 is nearly no change with your source DAP
Both are class A and output power is same“

and:
„HD8 is warm style
Tuning for Vocal and dynamic range
BX1 nearly no any tuning
Just boost up the output power“

soooo, I guess I won’t get it for now because it seems to be warmer than wanted with my calyx M.

BUT if there is someone out there possessing that little blue beauty, please share your impressions.

Well, I think at the latest when @F700 will get his BX-2 plus in the near future, I will have to buy it too


----------



## F700

noplsestar said:


> Thank you very much @F700 for creating this thread!
> 
> As you have said, I am a happy Romi Audio customer since a few months now. First I got my Calyx M modded, now I also possess the BX-1 amp. Those two are meant to be together! (As seen in the picture below)
> 
> ...


Thanks mate for your contribution in here. About the BX-2 Plus, in the deep rabbit hole we go together. Group order anyone? ahahah


----------



## F700 (Oct 22, 2020)

@Nostoi: you have mentioned the ATH-MSR7B, only pair of full sized-headphones I own, after I sold my armada (Final Sonorous X, Sony Z1R and LCD-X). They might be cheap looking and everything, but these rock soundwise. I will try them with the BX-1, thanks for the tip amigo


----------



## Nostoi

F700 said:


> @Nostoi: you have mentioned the ATH-MSR7B, only pair of full sized-headphones I own, after I sold my armada (Final Sonorous X, Sony Z1R and LCD-X). They might be cheap looking and everything, but these rock soundwise. I will try them with the BX-1, thanks for the tip amigo


Oh I agree. They punch way above their price range. Build indeed is a bit light, but technical performance is truly outstanding, especially imaging. Do let me know how they sound with the BX1.


----------



## F700

How is battery life on the BX-2 Plus, in 3.5mm and 4.4mm?


----------



## F700

Nostoi said:


> Oh I agree. They punch way above their price range. Build indeed is a bit light, but technical performance is truly outstanding, especially imaging. Do let me know how they sound with the BX1.


Scheduled tomorrow night with a single malt


----------



## Nostoi

F700 said:


> How is battery life on the BX-2 Plus, in 3.5mm and 4.4mm?


I haven't measured the BX2 Plus yet but the first one got about 7 hours. BX2 Plus might be less given it outputs more power. Not huge battery life but then I view it more as transportable than portable. I'll do a complete test over the weekend.


----------



## Barndoor

Nostoi said:


> Oh I agree. They punch way above their price range. Build indeed is a bit light, but technical performance is truly outstanding, especially imaging. Do let me know how they sound with the BX1.


Damn, should have picked a pair up on prime day. They went down to AUD$160 (circa US$110).
Will keep an eye out for them again on Black friday.


----------



## F700 (Oct 23, 2020)

Nostoi said:


> Oh I agree. They punch way above their price range. Build indeed is a bit light, but technical performance is truly outstanding, especially imaging. Do let me know how they sound with the BX1.


The ATH-MSR7B is a good match for the BX-1. The AT being a tad bass-shy in essence, the BX-1 doesn't not add anything in that register, only clean power to shine through the DTR1. Honestly, I would have liked a bit more warmth and "oomph" in the lows (no @noplsestar, I won't get the HD8 ) Nothing serious, because this USD 200ish HP really is something in terms of sound, having all the base covered, with transparent and textured mids, controlled treble and yes, as @Nostoi said, superb imaging. I end this saying that the soundstage is realistic and natural.








...but the real surprise came from the earbuds Smabat ST-10S Gold. This is serious, I mean the bass and the open soundstage are inviting you to get up from your chair and rock the house. These earbuds are the bastards from clear/detailed IEM and bassy full-sized headphones. A V-shape SS? Not quite, because the mids are not scooped if you get the right fit, which is challenging to be honest, but highly rewarding at the end.





In both cases, the week-end starts on a "blue" note.


----------



## arijitroy2

I love my BX2 Plus with the Romi Silver cable 4.4mm interconnect, paired with Hiby R8!


----------



## F700 (Oct 23, 2020)

High-end combo with Denon...9200? How is the sound and what tunes are you rocking out from this nice setup?


----------



## arijitroy2

I listen to all genres of music, and these do sound great for all! The bass kicks hard and the soundtage is wide for a closed-back, which the BX2 plus also helps in further!

I might go for Diana V2 later in the year if I get a good deal and call it a day! I sold my desktop gear and want to focus on portable ones.


----------



## F700

If someone is interested in this topic, please join the party: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/how...pment-i-am-here-to-help.945406/#post-15935322


----------



## F700 (Oct 23, 2020)

arijitroy2 said:


> I listen to all genres of music, and these do sound great for all! The bass kicks hard and the soundtage is wide for a closed-back, which the BX2 plus also helps in further!
> 
> I might go for Diana V2 later in that year if I get a good deal and call it a day! I sold my desktop gear and want to focus on portable ones.


Oh! Selling desktop gears? You are taking the same route I took some months ago. Interesting. Do you also hear/get more of your music with your portable set-up? Why the Diana?


----------



## F700

Let's pimp the thread with some "bedtime story song"


----------



## seamon

I was looking to get a BX2 Plus for my Diana V2 but unfortunately they don't sell them in black. I asked everyone 
I am going for an all black themed build.


----------



## Nostoi

seamon said:


> I was looking to get a BX2 Plus for my Diana V2 but unfortunately they don't sell them in black. I asked everyone
> I am going for an all black themed build.


I hear ya, though I was able to order a quite nice black leather case with mine, which kinda renders it semi-black.


----------



## arijitroy2

Nostoi said:


> I hear ya, though I was able to order a quite nice black leather case with mine, which kinda renders it semi-black.


Where did you get this from?


----------



## arijitroy2

F700 said:


> Oh! Selling desktop gears? You are taking the same route I took some months ago. Interesting. Do you also hear/get more of your music with your portable set-up? Why the Diana?


Yep sold them already, hate being fixed to a spot for listening,  wanted to move around and have more flexibility.

Diana V2 because it has gobs of detail and I dont want highly transparent signature, but rather warm neutral signature without losing the clariry and resolution.


----------



## F700

arijitroy2 said:


> Where did you get this from?


Aliexpress is selling that if not mistaken. Romi Audio online shop maybe too if you ask.


----------



## Nostoi

arijitroy2 said:


> Where did you get this from?


Here. It actually pairs nicely with the Hugo 2 on an aesthetic basis with the case. Same dimensions, too.


----------



## F700

Nostoi said:


> Here. It actually pairs nicely with the Hugo 2 on an aesthetic basis with the case. Same dimensions, too.


Audio p**n


----------



## Nostoi

F700 said:


> Audio p**n


Heh, I'll have to take a better photo later for the money shot, so to speak.


----------



## F700

Nostoi said:


> Heh, I'll have to take a better photo later for the money shot, so to speak.


Yes, do that


----------



## arijitroy2

Nostoi said:


> Here. It actually pairs nicely with the Hugo 2 on an aesthetic basis with the case. Same dimensions, too.


These two do stack up pretty good! The R8 is a tiny bit less wider than the BX2 Plus, and I need to find a black case for both now!


----------



## F700

arijitroy2 said:


> These two do stack up pretty good! The R8 is a tiny bit less wider than the BX2 Plus, and I need to find a black case for both now!


What about going the tailor-made solution via a leather artisan?


----------



## noplsestar

Nostoi said:


> Here. It actually pairs nicely with the Hugo 2 on an aesthetic basis with the case. Same dimensions, too.


With what do you feed the Hugo2? From laptop or a DAP?


----------



## noplsestar

F700 said:


> The ATH-MSR7B is a good match for the BX-1. The AT being a tad bass-shy in essence, the BX-1 doesn't not add anything in that register, only clean power to shine through the DTR1. Honestly, I would have liked a bit more warmth and "oomph" in the lows (no @noplsestar, I won't get the HD8 ) Nothing serious, because this USD 200ish HP really is something in terms of sound, having all the base covered, with transparent and textured mids, controlled treble and yes, as @Nostoi said, superb imaging. I end this saying that the soundstage is realistic and natural.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But of course you need to get the HD8! Ahahahaha. Then you would tell me that it has more bass whereas I would hear more highs 😂


----------



## arijitroy2

F700 said:


> What about going the tailor-made solution via a leather artisan?


I would but the Dignis case that came with R8 does have this cooling grills that does help a lot! I did see a leather case for R8 without that but I think grills offer more functionally!!


----------



## Nostoi

noplsestar said:


> With what do you feed the Hugo2? From laptop or a DAP?


From a Lotoo Paw 6k or a vintage ThinkPad. Currently triple stacking:


----------



## arijitroy2

Nostoi said:


> From a Lotoo Paw 6k or a vintage ThinkPad. Currently triple stacking:


Nice!! This makes me ask a question here, noob one  I have the Oriolus BA300SJP Tube amp that is 4.4mm balanced out, and I love the sound that has since it brings the tube lushness to the mids. Can I use that as a preamp? Connect the R8 as a source to it, and from BA300SJP to the BX2 Plus?


----------



## F700

Nostoi said:


> From a Lotoo Paw 6k or a vintage ThinkPad. Currently triple stacking:


Divide and rule... to each device its task. I agree to this concept


----------



## noplsestar

Nostoi said:


> From a Lotoo Paw 6k or a vintage ThinkPad. Currently triple stacking:


what sound advantage do you get in mixing the Hugo2 into the chain? Wouldn’t it be enough to go from the Lotoo straight to the BX-2 plus?


----------



## Nostoi

noplsestar said:


> what sound advantage do you get in mixing the Hugo2 into the chain? Wouldn’t it be enough to go from the Lotoo straight to the BX-2 plus?


It would absolutely be enough to have BX2 with the Lotoo (the Lotoo on its own also sounds marvellous). The Hugo2 is usually connected to my laptop in desktop mode. I would only connect it in this tripart configuration if I wanted to max out everything while lounging around. Or for a photo opportunity


----------



## arijitroy2

arijitroy2 said:


> Nice!! This makes me ask a question here, noob one  I have the Oriolus BA300SJP Tube amp that is 4.4mm balanced out, and I love the sound that has since it brings the tube lushness to the mids. Can I use that as a preamp? Connect the R8 as a source to it, and from BA300SJP to the BX2 Plus?


This didn't work!


----------



## seamon

arijitroy2 said:


> This didn't work!


Why not? I am using the BA300s mkii as a preamp between Oriolus BD20 and Oriolus BA20.
Since BX2 Plus has a 4.4mm IN, I was thinking of replacing BA20 with BX2 Plus


----------



## arijitroy2

seamon said:


> Why not? I am using the BA300s mkii as a preamp between Oriolus BD20 and Oriolus BA20.
> Since BX2 Plus has a 4.4mm IN, I was thinking of replacing BA20 with BX2 Plus



I have no idea! I used the 4.4mm Bal out from R8 to 4.4mm IN BA300SJP and 4.4mm out from BA300SJP to 4.4mm IN BX2 Plus.

Not sure if I did something wrong?


----------



## seamon

arijitroy2 said:


> I have no idea! I used the 4.4mm Bal out from R8 to 4.4mm IN BA300SJP and 4.4mm out from BA300SJP to 4.4mm IN BX2 Plus.
> 
> Not sure if I did something wrong?


BA300s takes a while to start. How long did you wait?


----------



## arijitroy2

seamon said:


> BA300s takes a while to start. How long did you wait?


Gave it 2 mins!


----------



## itman

Hi people, would you recommend me the option: Sony zx300 + BX2 Plus + Audio Technica Awkt?


----------



## Nostoi

itman said:


> Hi people, would you recommend me the option: Sony zx300 + BX2 Plus + Audio Technica Awkt?


Well I have the AWKT with the BX2 Plus and the Lotoo Paw 6k, and I can tell you it sounds top notch. If you like the sound signature of the Sony, the BX2 Plus will accentuate that without colouring it.


----------



## itman

Nostoi said:


> Well I have the AWKT with the BX2 Plus and the Lotoo Paw 6k, and I can tell you it sounds top notch. If you like the sound signature of the Sony, the BX2 Plus will accentuate that without colouring it.


How is your Lotoo and the Awkt without the BX2?


----------



## Nostoi

itman said:


> How is your Lotoo and the Awkt without the BX2?


Very nice synergy (as is the AWAS, too) - detailed, linear, with a tight bass and a very articulate top end. The BX2 widens the soundstage, extends the bass, and tightens the overall presentation. The Lotoo has a fairly neutral sound signature, so it'll let the character of the headphones shine.


----------



## F700

Nostoi said:


> Very nice synergy (as is the AWAS, too) - detailed, linear, with a tight bass and a very articulate top end. The BX2 widens the soundstage, extends the bass, and tightens the overall presentation. The Lotoo has a fairly neutral sound signature, so it'll let the character of the headphones shine.


If I would like to get a warm/musical sounding ATH, which model up to USD 1.5K would you advise me to take? Open or closed-back is not relevant for me. Thanks!


----------



## itman

Nostoi said:


> Very nice synergy (as is the AWAS, too) - detailed, linear, with a tight bass and a very articulate top end. The BX2 widens the soundstage, extends the bass, and tightens the overall presentation. The Lotoo has a fairly neutral sound signature, so it'll let the character of the headphones shine.



Oh, this sounds very good. Maybe I don't need the amp but will try it out.


----------



## Nostoi

F700 said:


> If I would like to get a warm/musical sounding ATH, which model up to USD 1.5K would you advise me to take? Open or closed-back is not relevant for me. Thanks!


Definitely the AWAS. Plenty of warmth in the low end without sacrificing detail. Sounds great balanced directly from my Lotoo.


----------



## arijitroy2

Nostoi said:


> Definitely the AWAS. Plenty of warmth in the low end without sacrificing detail. Sounds great balanced directly from my Lotoo.


I would like to add the D9200 to that list as well!


----------



## Nostoi

arijitroy2 said:


> I would like to add the D9200 to that list as well!


Absolutely, I'm not personally a fan of the headband but they sound great.


----------



## itman

Was there a 4.4mm to 4.4mm cable already in the box or did you buy one yourself?


----------



## Nostoi

itman said:


> Was there a 4.4mm to 4.4mm cable already in the box or did you buy one yourself?


You'll need to buy one yourself. Romi sells them directly but there are other options available. Forza Audioworks do a fairly priced one.


----------



## itman

Nostoi said:


> You'll need to buy one yourself. Romi sells them directly but there are other options available. Forza Audioworks do a fairly priced one.



Gibt's auch einen deutschen Hersteller?


----------



## itman

Sorry for asking so many questions. How long does the battery last?


----------



## Nostoi

itman said:


> Sorry for asking so many questions. How long does the battery last?


About 7 hours. Regarding your other question, I don't know of any German cable makers, but Forza are in Poland and they do a fine job. I have Plussound 4.4mm interconnect coming to me this week, but they're in US.


----------



## itman

Nostoi said:


> About 7 hours. Regarding your other question, I don't know of any German cable makers, but Forza are in Poland and they do a fine job. I have Plussound 4.4mm interconnect coming to me this week, but they're in US.



Can you please point me to the cable you have on the website of Forza? I am not able to find it. Thank you.


----------



## Nostoi

itman said:


> Can you please point me to the cable you have on the website of Forza? I am not able to find it. Thank you.


It's here but you'll have to ask @Matez for a 4.4mm termination each end (that's Matt from Forza, he's very pleasant )


----------



## itman

Nostoi said:


> It's here but you'll have to ask @Matez for a 4.4mm termination each end (that's Matt from Forza, he's very pleasant )



Thank you. Do you have any stationary system at home that you use in combination with the Awkt or is the Lotoo your only Dac and the BX2 your only amp?


----------



## Nostoi

itman said:


> Thank you. Do you have any stationary system at home that you use in combination with the Awkt or is the Lotoo your only Dac and the BX2 your only amp?


I have a bunch of dacs here but I mostly use the BX2 with my Lotoo or Hugo 2. The Hugo2 is generally stationery.


----------



## itman

Nostoi said:


> I have a bunch of dacs here but I mostly use the BX2 with my Lotoo or Hugo 2. The Hugo2 is generally stationery.



Is there a difference for you between Hugo2 and the Lotoo?


----------



## Nostoi

itman said:


> Is there a difference for you between Hugo2 and the Lotoo?


Hugo 2 is in a different league altogether. I sold my desktop dac and external tube amp after hearing it.


----------



## itman

Nostoi said:


> It's here but you'll have to ask @Matez for a 4.4mm termination each end (that's Matt from Forza, he's very pleasant )


This cable should also work, right? 
https://shop.wodaudio.com/produkt/ifi-4-4-mm-zu-4-4-mm-kabel/


----------



## Nostoi

itman said:


> This cable should also work, right?
> https://shop.wodaudio.com/produkt/ifi-4-4-mm-zu-4-4-mm-kabel/


Yep, that'll work. Looks like a nice cable for the price.


----------



## itman

Nostoi said:


> Paw 6000 and AWKT combo _without_ the Romi is better


You wrote in your review about the AWKT that it's better without the amp



Nostoi said:


> The BX2 widens the soundstage, extends the bass, and tightens the overall presentation.



And here you wrote that the Lotoo benefits from the BX2. Isn't it a contradiction?


----------



## Nostoi

itman said:


> You wrote in your review about the AWKT that it's better without the amp
> 
> 
> 
> And here you wrote that the Lotoo benefits from the BX2. Isn't it a contradiction?


I'm going to give you a real-time A/B right now to resolve any ambiguities. Hang tight.


----------



## Nostoi

itman said:


> You wrote in your review about the AWKT that it's better without the amp
> 
> 
> 
> And here you wrote that the Lotoo benefits from the BX2. Isn't it a contradiction?


Here it is (test track Metallica "Wherever I May Roam," 24/192 FLAC). Moon Audio Silver Dragon cable. Please also note that my overview review was with BX2 1st gen. I'm now using BX2 Plus (2nd gen). I'm running everything in non-balanced SE mode. 

1. AWKT and Paw 6000K: volume on 70, lots of headroom to spare. Lots of detail, soundstage is ample but not as large as ZMF Veritie Closed. 
2. AWKT w/Paw 6000K and BX2 Plus (line out mode): bass hits hard and extends deeper, details pop to the foreground, soundstage is wider. Layering and separation is better. Tonality remains the same. 

Overview: difference here is notable but not like going from one headphone to another. If you plugged the AWKT directly into the Lotoo Paw 6000 and never heard the BX2, you'd probably be content. But after hearing the combo, the Paw 6000K doesn't sound as sharp and refined as paired with the BX2 Plus. It's not soft or smooth by any means, but the BX2 Plus renders the AWKT way more resolving. 

3. AWKT w/Hugo 2. This beats everything hands down. This is an awesome pairing. The Hugo 2 brings the AWKT to life in a way the other sources can't touch. Depth, soundstage, resolution, everything is just TOTL. This is why I'm spending a great deal of time looking for a TOTL desktop class-a amp to pair with the Hugo 2, because I feel the amp section is almost perfect as it is. The only way it could be improved is by having more power, which may in turn generate a wider soundstage. 

4. Bonus:  AWKT w/Hugo 2 and BX2 Plus. This is also a superb pairing, though it feels a tad warmer than Hugo 2 on its own. Because of this, I feel transparency is muddled a little. Not as tight as Hugo 2 on its own.

So, yes, in a sense the contradiction remains - in some occasions, the AWKT benefits from being paired with the BX2 Plus, but with the Hugo 2, it benefits from a "pure" interface. Everything here depends on synergy, so I can't really give you an unequivocal reply, but certainly if you have an under-powered dap, then 100% the BX2 Plus will be a welcome addition to your arsenal.


----------



## noplsestar

Nostoi said:


> Here it is (test track Metallica "Wherever I May Roam," 24/192 FLAC). Moon Audio Silver Dragon cable. Please also note that my overview review was with BX2 1st gen. I'm now using BX2 Plus (2nd gen). I'm running everything in non-balanced SE mode.
> 
> 1. AWKT and Paw 6000K: volume on 70, lots of headroom to spare. Lots of detail, soundstage is ample but not as large as ZMF Veritie Closed.
> 2. AWKT w/Paw 6000K and BX2 Plus (line out mode): bass hits hard and extends deeper, details pop to the foreground, soundstage is wider. Layering and separation is better. Tonality remains the same.
> ...


If you are searching for a desktop headphone amp, you might want to look here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/nii...us4-us4-headphone-amps-by-lake-people.876018/

this is the review Thread of John Grandberg (who wrote for inner fidelity when Tyll was still in the boat)
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/rev...r-includes-large-high-end-amp-roundup.886668/

I haven’t heard it yet. And don’t need it as I mainly listen on the go. But for a desktop endgame set I would fetch it 

they are also working on a flagship DAC that matches the amp (or have released it already, I don’t know)


----------



## Nostoi (Oct 26, 2020)

noplsestar said:


> If you are searching for a desktop headphone amp, you might want to look here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/nii...us4-us4-headphone-amps-by-lake-people.876018/
> 
> this is the review Thread of John Grandberg (who wrote for inner fidelity when Tyll was still in the boat)
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/rev...r-includes-large-high-end-amp-roundup.886668/
> ...


Thanks, very nice. John Grandberg was mentioned to me by another member just today regarding the same issue. The Nimbus does look excellent (and I'm a big fan of Lake People). I'll read the thread in detail in a moment. I'm also considering the Sparkos Aries (here) and the Violectric DHA V590 also appeals, though I don't need the dac portion. Of course, I could also just get the Hugo TT2. Compact form factor is a big plus.

Edit: yes, Pass Labs HPA-1 is also on my list. Regret not getting one that came up here for sale recently. 

BTW: back on topic to Romi, I will say the battery life of the BX2 Plus actually seems better than first gen. The whole unit feels way more optimised and stable.


----------



## itman

noplsestar said:


> If you are searching for a desktop headphone amp, you might want to look here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/nii...us4-us4-headphone-amps-by-lake-people.876018/
> 
> this is the review Thread of John Grandberg (who wrote for inner fidelity when Tyll was still in the boat)
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/rev...r-includes-large-high-end-amp-roundup.886668/
> ...


What do you use to listen on the go?


----------



## arijitroy2

I did sell my desktop gear, but I am quite tempted by the Burson Conductor 3X reference right now!


----------



## F700

arijitroy2 said:


> I did sell my desktop gear, but I am quite tempted by the Burson Conductor 3X reference right now!


Same thought here...


----------



## itman

Nostoi said:


> Here it is (test track Metallica "Wherever I May Roam," 24/192 FLAC). Moon Audio Silver Dragon cable. Please also note that my overview review was with BX2 1st gen. I'm now using BX2 Plus (2nd gen). I'm running everything in non-balanced SE mode.
> 
> 1. AWKT and Paw 6000K: volume on 70, lots of headroom to spare. Lots of detail, soundstage is ample but not as large as ZMF Veritie Closed.
> 2. AWKT w/Paw 6000K and BX2 Plus (line out mode): bass hits hard and extends deeper, details pop to the foreground, soundstage is wider. Layering and separation is better. Tonality remains the same.
> ...



Thank you for your trying to clarify this issue. Did you actually ever tried Mr.Walkmans modification for the  WM1A? I would be glad to hear what you think about it comparing it to your Lotoo Paw 6000.


----------



## Slim1970

arijitroy2 said:


> I did sell my desktop gear, but I am quite tempted by the Burson Conductor 3X reference right now!


Excellent amp and this is coming from a previous owner of the Conductor 3XR.


----------



## Nostoi

itman said:


> Thank you for your trying to clarify this issue. Did you actually ever tried Mr.Walkmans modification for the  WM1A? I would be glad to hear what you think about it comparing it to your Lotoo Paw 6000.


Never tried the mod. The WM1A is too smooth for my taste. I prefer the brighter Lotoo house sound.


----------



## iFi audio

Nostoi said:


> Yep, that'll work. Looks like a nice cable for the price.



Thanks. It was designed to work in-between our ZEN devices to have their balanced circuits engaged, but will do the same with every other product with 4.4mm I/O.


----------



## itman

I tried today the BX2 plus. To my ears it's a big disappointment. I hear no improvement on the Awkt, on the contrary, it sounds without the amp mich better. Also the build quality is very low, you can push the 4.4mm cable to far into the plug, so that only one side of the headphone receives the signal.


----------



## Nostoi (Oct 28, 2020)

itman said:


> I tried today the BX2 plus. To my ears it's a big disappointment. I hear no improvement on the Awkt, on the contrary, it sounds without the amp mich better. Also the build quality is very low, you can push the 4.4mm cable to far into the plug, so that only one side of the headphone receives the signal.


Oh ok. Where did you demo it? I'm not aware of that plug issue. I actually felt the inputs/outputs felt quite robust. The build on the main case is definitely not Sony/Lotoo levels in terms of quality, but it's also not quite Chi-Fi either. You were using your Sony as source?


----------



## F700 (Oct 28, 2020)

itman said:


> Also the build quality is very low, you can push the 4.4mm cable to far into the plug, so that only one side of the headphone receives the signal.


That’s not good, but usually it happens when the cable is not properly connected to the amp. I never heard that you can insert a cable too far into  a plug or better said, the headphone output.

Could you please be more specific regarding this issue? Thanks


----------



## Nostoi

F700 said:


> That’s not good, but usually it happens when the cable is not properly connected to the amp. I never heard that you can insert a cable too far into  a plug or better said, the headphone output.
> Could you please be more specific regarding this issue? Thanks


That's what I was thinking - I find you actually to use some force to push the 4.4mm plug in and if it's not inserted properly, it will indeed cut out or have channel imbalance. The connections on mine work without any issue.


----------



## F700

Nostoi said:


> That's what I was thinking - I find you actually to use some force to push the 4.4mm plug in and if it's not inserted properly, it will indeed cut out or have channel imbalance. The connections on mine work without any issue.


BX-1 has the same connectors as the BX-2 Plus, if I am not mistaken. I find the BX-1 to have very tight input and output connectors, so that I have to carefully plug the cables in. These are good connectors to me.


----------



## Nostoi

F700 said:


> BX-1 has the same connectors as the BX-2 Plus, if I am not mistaken. I find the BX-1 to have very tight input and output connectors, so that I have to carefully plug the cables in. These are good connectors to me.


Yes, I find once the cable is in, it's very tightly in to the point where getting it out actually requires a little effort. There's also a very audible "click" to indicate that it's good to go. I don't know, Itman will have to give more details. If it was a demo version, I guess it could have been excessively used, but I don't see that happening.


----------



## F700

Nostoi said:


> Yes, I find once the cable is in, it's very tightly in to the point where getting it out actually requires a little effort. There's also a very audible "click" to indicate that it's good to go. I don't know, Itman will have to give more details. If it was a demo version, I guess it could have been excessively used, but I don't see that happening.


Yes, I am eager to read more about the issue he faced. If he had this strange experience with the cable, maybe the amp was defective too. Let’s wait for his explanation.


----------



## itman

Nostoi said:


> Oh ok. Where did you demo it? I'm not aware of that plug issue. I actually felt the inputs/outputs felt quite robust. The build on the main case is definitely not Sony/Lotoo levels in terms of build, but it's also not quite Chi-Fi either. You were using your Sony as source?


I ordered it from England and will send it back. I used my Sony device. Without the amp it sounds actually better, more dynamic. When I push the 4.4mm cable of my headphones till the end, only the right side of the headphone is working. When I change the gain to high, I hear a constant annoying noise in the background, even when no source is plugged in.


----------



## F700

itman said:


> I ordered it from England and will send it back. I used my Sony device. Without the amp it sounds actually better, more dynamic. When I push the 4.4mm cable of my headphones till the end, only the right side of the headphone is working. When I change the gain to high, I hear a constant annoying noise in the background, even when no source is plugged in.


99% sure that your unit is defective. Don't you want to ask for a replacement ?


----------



## itman

Here is the response from the retailer:

_You definately shouldn't use or need high gain for these headphones as they are incredibly sensitive and the bx2+ is very powerful. You prob will hear static on high gain with these headphones. It's the intrinsic noise floor of the amplifier. The headphones are 102db at 48ohms. Not hard to drive at all.

In relation to 4 4mm that should work in both channels. 

All the best _


----------



## Nostoi

itman said:


> Here is the response from the retailer:
> 
> _You definately shouldn't use or need high gain for these headphones as they are incredibly sensitive and the bx2+ is very powerful. You prob will hear static on high gain with these headphones. It's the intrinsic noise floor of the amplifier. The headphones are 102db at 48ohms. Not hard to drive at all.
> 
> ...


Did you try them on low gain?


----------



## F700

itman said:


> Here is the response from the retailer:
> 
> _You definately shouldn't use or need high gain for these headphones as they are incredibly sensitive and the bx2+ is very powerful. You prob will hear static on high gain with these headphones. It's the intrinsic noise floor of the amplifier. The headphones are 102db at 48ohms. Not hard to drive at all.
> 
> ...


It still doesn't excuse the issue with the headphone output (only right channel playing). And what about playing it on low gain and via 3.5mm? I don't want to start a debate around the single-ended vs. balanced topic, but you don't absolutely need 4.4mm, don't you?

I have the impression you already gave up on the BX-2 Plus. It's whether a critic nor an attack, just an impression and you surely have the right to not like this amp 

Just saying that, solely based on the HO issue, you could require a replacement unit and give it another try on low gain and/or via 3.5mm.


----------



## noplsestar

IMO @itman probably didn’t even push the jack completely into the amp. As said, the output and input is rather firm, you really have to put the jack with force into the amp. When only one channel is working, than it’s highly probable because the jack isn’t completely put into the amp. Maybe you can try it again?


----------



## F700 (Oct 28, 2020)

Ok, moving forward with an interesting observation with the BX-1 and my very sensitive CIEM. The BX-1 offers a black background out of both of my DAPs. If the Calyx M was as black as night as well, the standalone DTR1 generates some hiss. The BX-1 not only amps the DTR1 with ease, but also proposes a solution to the hiss. Very nice!


----------



## itman

noplsestar said:


> IMO @itman probably didn’t even push the jack completely into the amp. As said, the output and input is rather firm, you really have to put the jack with force into the amp. When only one channel is working, than it’s highly probable because the jack isn’t completely put into the amp. Maybe you can try it again?


I will give it a try later on, thanks.


----------



## F700

noplsestar said:


> IMO @itman probably didn’t even push the jack completely into the amp. As said, the output and input is rather firm, you really have to put the jack with force into the amp. When only one channel is working, than it’s highly probable because the jack isn’t completely put into the amp. Maybe you can try it again?


deleted


----------



## noplsestar

itman said:


> I will give it a try later on, thanks.


Also make sure the short interconnect cable is pushed completely into the socket of the amp. When pushed the cables inside for the first time I also thought: Can this be that tight? It is! Have no fear to destroy the socket. It is very durable built and is supposed to be that way.
Also concerning the high gain your retailer is probably right. I had the same issue with the HA-2 in high gain with the Stellia when I bought a new cable. I heard a slight hiss. So good luck


----------



## itman

I tried to push as much as it was possible, but no success. It works only when the plug is not sticked till the end if I push a half millimeter more, I hear only the right headphone.


----------



## Nostoi (Oct 28, 2020)

itman said:


> I will give it a try later on, thanks.


Out of interest, what is the cable you're using with the AWKT? I just tried the AWKT with the BX2 Plus again and on low-gain, it's totally silent. You only need low-gain.

Edit: just tried my ZMF Veritie Closed, which are 300ohm. These need a lot of power, which the BX2 Plus can provide on high gain mode. With the "correct" headphones on the correct setting, you shouldn't hear the background noise.


----------



## Nostoi

itman said:


> I tried to push as much as it was possible, but no success. It works only when the plug is not sticked till the end if I push a half millimeter more, I hear only the right headphone.


This is really odd. Can you take a close up picture of the plug in the socket? It might provide a clue.


----------



## noplsestar

itman said:


> I tried to push as much as it was possible, but no success. It works only when the plug is not sticked till the end if I push a half millimeter more, I hear only the right headphone.


Strange. If you ask me, this unit could be faulty indeed.


----------



## Matez

Nostoi said:


> It's here but you'll have to ask @Matez for a 4.4mm termination each end (that's Matt from Forza, he's very pleasant )



Yup, if anything's needed, please shoot me a PM 

And thanks, I'm doing my best to be pleasant


----------



## itman

Nostoi said:


> This is really odd. Can you take a close up picture of the plug in the socket? It might provide a clue.


----------



## itman

But even when the plug is not completely inside and it is working, it doesn't sound well. The bass is not as clear, everything sounds dull and as not musical as with the Zx300 alone.


----------



## Nostoi

itman said:


>


Just one observation - you seem to have the interconnect plugged in the output rather than the input. Is this correct? If so, it needs to be in the input with the headphones in the output. Unless this is the headphone cable?


----------



## itman

Nostoi said:


> Just one observation - you seem to have the interconnect plugged in the output rather than the input. Is this correct? If so, it needs to be in the input with the headphones in the output. Unless this is the headphone cable?


This is my headphone cable. Darüber sprechen wir doch die ganze Zeit 😂


----------



## pepodenata

Nostoi said:


> Just one observation - you seem to have the interconnect plugged in the output rather than the input. Is this correct? If so, it needs to be in the input with the headphones in the output. Unless this is the headphone cable?



Indeed, that seems to be what happens...


----------



## Nostoi

itman said:


> But even when the plug is not completely inside and it is working, it doesn't sound well. The bass is not as clear, everything sounds dull and as not musical as with the Zx300 alone.


That surprises me but OK - may well just not be for you!


----------



## F700 (Oct 28, 2020)

itman said:


> This is my headphone cable. Darüber sprechen wir doch die ganze Zeit 😂


The cable going out of your BX-2 Plus clearly is plugged into another device... or am I dreamin’? What is the silver thing behind the amp in your picture?


----------



## F700 (Oct 28, 2020)

Ok guys, enough now, we move forward. Either @itman have chosen the wrong input (HO instead LO) or the unit is faulty. End of the story.


----------



## pepodenata

F700 said:


> The cable going out of your BX-2 Plus clearly is plugged into another device... or am I dreamin’? What is the silver thing behind the amp in your pictures?



Yes, let him show here a photo with both ends of that cable...


----------



## itman

Nostoi said:


> That surprises me but OK - may well just not be for you!


I don't have an 4.4 interconnect cable yet, but I ordered one. In the mean time I use the 3.5 cm fiio cable and I also tried the supplied cable.


----------



## pepodenata

Not to mention that those headphones with 48ohms impedance and 102db sensitivity, no need a balanced output if they are going to plug into an amplifier...


----------



## F700

pepodenata said:


> Not to mention that those headphones with 48ohms impedance and 102db sensitivity, no need a balanced output if they are going to plug into an amplifier...


Yes, we covered that a few posts above. Anyway, thanks for confirmation.


----------



## itman

Thanks to all for trying to help me, really appreciate this forum!


----------



## F700

itman said:


> Thanks to all for trying to help me, really appreciate this forum!


I hope you get to sort out the problem. Good luck « und viel Spass » in your Audio journey.


----------



## F700

Ok, thanks @Nostoi, I just ordered the ATH-WP900 based on your final recommendation. I was on the fence buying it since a few weeks now, reading several reports, impressions and reviews, but your advice made me pulled the trigger. EUR 480.- in Jaben Singapore seems to be a good deal.

First amp getting the WP900 as a guest? The BX-1!


----------



## Nostoi

F700 said:


> Ok, thanks @Nostoi, I just ordered the ATH-WP900 based on your final recommendation. I was on the fence buying it since a few weeks now, reading several reports, impressions and reviews, but your advice made me pulled the trigger. EUR 480.- in Jaben Singapore seems to be a good deal.
> 
> First amp getting the WP900 as a guest? The BX-1!


Great headphones and great price! They're immensely satisfying headphones, I find. The tuning is absolutely spot on for portable usage, especially if you like a bit of slam in your bass.


----------



## F700

Nostoi said:


> Great headphones and great price! They're immensely satisfying headphones, I find. The tuning is absolutely spot on for portable usage, especially if you like a bit of slam in your bass.


Indeed...


----------



## F700

The only negative thing I could say about the BX-1 regards its battery. I barely get 5 hours with a full charge, low gain, 35-40% of the volume. The Calyx M with X/Batt module does better than that, on low gain and max volume from the DAP. It is not a deal breaker, but be prepared to spend a lot of time to charge the BX-1. Price to pay for its sonic capabilities, I guess.


----------



## simon740

Hello.

where I can buy ATH-WP900 and Romi amp ?
Im from Slovenia (EU).

regards,
Simon


----------



## F700 (Oct 29, 2020)

simon740 said:


> Hello.
> 
> where I can buy ATH-WP900 and Romi amp ?
> Im from Slovenia (EU).
> ...


WP900 on Jaben Singapore (on sale right now) and Romi amp via AliExpress, Audio Concierge or Romi direct shop. Maybe you want to wait until 11.11.


----------



## simon740

F700 said:


> WP900 on Jaben Singapore (on sale right now) and Romi amp via AliExpress, Audio Concierge or Romi direct shop. Maybe you want to wait until 11.11.


ok. Thank you.


----------



## F700

According to Aliexpress and the shop where I bought my unit, the BX-1 will get the 11/11 treatment, namely a slighter lower price. It shouldn’t be -25%, but around 5 or 7%. It remains a good discount.


----------



## F700

My Romi Audio BX-1 is up for sale: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/romi-audio-bx-1.946556/


----------



## Nostoi

F700 said:


> My Romi Audio BX-1 is up for sale: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/romi-audio-bx-1.946556/


You're going to BX2-Plus it? GLWS!


----------



## Nostoi

simon740 said:


> Hello.
> 
> where I can buy ATH-WP900 and Romi amp ?
> Im from Slovenia (EU).
> ...


This is your best bet on the amp in EU (well, EU for another month or so) https://www.audioconcierge.co.uk/portfolio/romi-audio-lessfox-bx2-plus/


----------



## F700

Nostoi said:


> You're going to BX2-Plus it? GLWS!


Yes, I will give it a try. I have to sell some gears first. I hope being able to fund it before X-MAS.


----------



## Nostoi

F700 said:


> Yes, I will give it a try. I have to sell some gears first. I hope being able to fund it before X-MAS.


Ok, best of luck with the sale(s).


----------



## simon740

Nostoi said:


> This is your best bet on the amp in EU (well, EU for another month or so) https://www.audioconcierge.co.uk/portfolio/romi-audio-lessfox-bx2-plus/


Ohh...thank you. 

regads,
Simon


----------



## fokta (Nov 13, 2020)

There's no such overkill in this...

Quite enjoying the sound...

I believe this is more on a hard to drive CANS.. 
plug to IEM, Solaris, Hiss...


----------



## Avian

Hello fokta, i'm very interested in bx2 plus. How are you settling in? Is it a good match with the Solaris?


----------



## fokta (Nov 13, 2020)

Avian said:


> Hello fokta, i'm very interested in bx2 plus. How are you settling in? Is it a good match with the Solaris?







The pairing will produce very noticeable HISS...
I think direct to your DAP SE200 will be much better. And IMO, SOLARIS dont need ext AMP to drive. It really easy to drive even by smartphone. But if you need a simple setup. Please try Lotoo Paw S1 for it, really great Pair, almost no Hiss... with draw back of soundstage (not too wide), and interference with RF when near Mobile phone signal.


----------



## F700

fokta said:


> The pairing will produce very noticeable HISS...
> I think direct to your DAP SE200 will be much better. And IMO, SOLARIS dont need ext AMP to drive. It really easy to drive even by smartphone. But if you need a simple setup. Please try Lotoo Paw S1 for it, really great Pair, almost no Hiss... with draw back of soundstage (not too wide), and interference with RF when near Mobile phone signal.


Could you please give more information about the hiss with your Solarhiss? Joke aside, is it really bad or does it disappear when music is playing?


----------



## fokta (Nov 13, 2020)

F700 said:


> Could you please give more information about the hiss with your Solarhiss? Joke aside, is it really bad or does it disappear when music is playing?


None taken.. alrd get use to it...

The hiss is will start notice when you plug the jack. And very noticeable even during song and between.
The hiss will be lower if you use the SE connection on PO, and also Line IN in BX2.

A side if I still want to listen through the Hiss, SOLARIS via SE to BX2, I notice in soundstage improvement especially in resolution at each layered... IMO

Yet Driving high impedance CANS, is really nice and good execute with BX2. 
in earbud, Zen 2.0 is not difficult to drive, but need more power to increase the separation gap, IMO.
Usually I drive it with Hip Dac, and already satisfy my sound preference.
Then this BX2 demo come to me. WOW... now I know Zen 2.0 is almost similar like Headphone in term of HEADROOM... again this is my exp. just want to share..


----------



## F700

fokta said:


> None taken.. alrd get use to it...
> 
> The hiss is will start notice when you plug the jack. And very noticeable even during song and between.
> The hiss will be lower if you use the SE connection on PO, and also Line IN in BX2.
> ...


Ok, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Avian

fokta said:


> The pairing will produce very noticeable HISS...
> I think direct to your DAP SE200 will be much better. And IMO, SOLARIS dont need ext AMP to drive. It really easy to drive even by smartphone. But if you need a simple setup. Please try Lotoo Paw S1 for it, really great Pair, almost no Hiss... with draw back of soundstage (not too wide), and interference with RF when near Mobile phone signal.



Thank you very much!


----------



## subguy812

Can anyone recommend a good interconnect 2.5mm to 2.5mm for a BX2 Plus?


----------



## fokta (Dec 2, 2020)

subguy812 said:


> Can anyone recommend a good interconnect 2.5mm to 2.5mm for a BX2 Plus?


VE Oyaide 2.5 to 2.5 is nice... or custom made by CEMA...

Custom made mine, locally..


----------



## subguy812

My BX2 Plus should be here on Monday. I am excited to hear it. I have heard many great things about it.


----------



## noplsestar

subguy812 said:


> My BX2 Plus should be here on Monday. I am excited to hear it. I have heard many great things about it.


Great! Please share your impressions


----------



## noplsestar

fokta said:


> VE Oyaide 2.5 to 2.5 is nice... or custom made by CEMA...
> 
> Custom made mine, locally..


Looks very nice! Is that plug 4.4mm female to 2.5mm male?
Because I am at a lookout for a 4.4mm (balanced) to 3.5mm (single end) plug. Just found this here. But it looks a bit chunky in comparison to the plug on your pic.


----------



## arijitroy2

subguy812 said:


> My BX2 Plus should be here on Monday. I am excited to hear it. I have heard many great things about it.


Keen to hear your impressions with D9200.


----------



## fokta

noplsestar said:


> Looks very nice! Is that plug 4.4mm female to 2.5mm male?
> Because I am at a lookout for a 4.4mm (balanced) to 3.5mm (single end) plug. Just found this here. But it looks a bit chunky in comparison to the plug on your pic.


yes, u re right... its 4.4TRRS F to 2.5TRRS M

you can look for DDhifi one, DJ44C. 4.4TRRS F to 3.5SE M


----------



## noplsestar

fokta said:


> yes, u re right... its 4.4TRRS F to 2.5TRRS M
> 
> you can look for DDhifi one, DJ44C. 4.4TRRS F to 3.5SE M


Oh, haha, that's the one I meant (I forgot to paste the link). Thank you anyways. So you think this is the best on the market? Or is there an adapter like yours (I don't know if I like this design of the DDhifi)


----------



## fokta (Dec 4, 2020)

noplsestar said:


> Oh, haha, that's the one I meant (I forgot to paste the link). Thank you anyways. So you think this is the best on the market? Or is there an adapter like yours (I don't know if I like this design of the DDhifi)


The one like mine, is a bit custom, since I still used Female jack from pentacon.. so that's why is actually more thicker then any adapter i know.. IMO.
edit, the downside, is abit heavy, any kind fall, already make the male 2.5TRRS bend.. alrd happens to mine..

look that size.. even pentacon L 4.4TRRS seem small compare to it. still work... 

If i may recommend, the following is nice, since I like how they work out to make it small...
https://m.aliexpress.com/item/40005..._home.allProducts_1000001306716.4000525435845


----------



## noplsestar

fokta said:


> The one like mine, is a bit custom, since I still used Female jack from pentacon.. so that's why is actually more thicker then any adapter i know.. IMO.
> edit, the downside, is abit heavy, any kind fall, already make the male 2.5TRRS bend.. alrd happens to mine..
> 
> look that size.. even pentacon L 4.4TRRS seem small compare to it. still work...
> ...


Thanks buddy, that link was what I‘ve been looking for!


----------



## subguy812 (Dec 4, 2020)

arijitroy2 said:


> Keen to hear your impressions with D9200.


You know, I will be happy to give you some. I picked up a 2.5 to 2.5, as I have one being built to pair with my SP2000


----------



## fokta

subguy812 said:


> You know, I will be happy to give you some. I picked up a 2.5 to 2.5, as I have one being built to pair with my SP2000


I like the transparency sound sig, which felt like ur SP2k will be buff without no coloring..
Looking forward for your impression (review) then

edit


----------



## Sound Eq (Dec 5, 2020)

i am getting interested in stacking my lg 8x phone with a portable amp, and want to know which amp is recommending for iems, as I do want to avoid any hiss or wifi interference from my phone

Did anyone compare using a dap with BX2 to hugo 2 for iems, is the hugo 2 still as many claim the best portable setup u can get for iems, such as sony ier z1r, campfire solaris and MEST


----------



## noplsestar

Sound Eq said:


> i am getting interested in stacking my lg 8x phone with a portable amp, and want to know which amp is recommending for iems, as I do want to avoid any hiss or wifi interference from my phone
> 
> Did anyone compare using a dap with BX2 to hugo 2 for iems, is the hugo 2 still as many claim the best portable setup u can get for iems, such as sony ier z1r, campfire solaris and MEST


I have the BX-1 and no hiss at all. But the BX-2 plus would be better for balanced use. 
On the other hand this device might also be interesting for you to pair with your LG:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/dethonray-honey-h1-usb-dac-amp.936737/


----------



## Sound Eq

noplsestar said:


> I have the BX-1 and no hiss at all. But the BX-2 plus would be better for balanced use.
> On the other hand this device might also be interesting for you to pair with your LG:
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/dethonray-honey-h1-usb-dac-amp.936737/


So if my budget is open, which one is the best there is

I want to achieve a sound quality that rivals my ak sp2000 by using a portable amp, or portable dac/amp with my lg g8x for iems


----------



## noplsestar

Sound Eq said:


> So if my budget is open, which one is the best there is
> 
> I want to achieve a sound quality that rivals my ak sp2000 by using a portable amp, or portable dac/amp with my lg g8x for iems


Alas, I don’t know which one is the best. I have an LPGT titanium incoming. Hope that this DAP is „the best“, at least for me


----------



## Sound Eq

noplsestar said:


> Alas, I don’t know which one is the best. I have an LPGT titanium incoming. Hope that this DAP is „the best“, at least for me


its looks amazing, and I am sure it will sound amazing

I wish it had tidal


----------



## noplsestar

Sound Eq said:


> its looks amazing, and I am sure it will sound amazing
> 
> I wish it had tidal


As I don’t need streaming, I felt this could be my next „endgame“. But let’s see if it beats my Romi Audio modded Calyx M (with the BX-1 amp). Hopefully it will beat it sonically


----------



## Sound Eq

noplsestar said:


> As I don’t need streaming, I felt this could be my next „endgame“. But let’s see if it beats my Romi Audio modded Calyx M (with the BX-1 amp). Hopefully it will beat it sonically



when will u get the lotoo , hope u will share initial impressions soon


----------



## noplsestar (Dec 5, 2020)

Sound Eq said:


> when will u get the lotoo , hope u will share initial impressions soon


should be at my door in 1-2 weeks I guess. Will post impressions in the LPGT thread of course 

Edit: I was on the brink of ordering the SP2k but then the LPGT ti came to life.


----------



## subguy812

BX2 Plus arrived, so far so good. Silent, clear and spacious.


----------



## subguy812

The pairing of the ODIN, SP2000 and BX2 + is really sublime. Wonderfully quiet, transparent, spacious stage. Seems to really push the W9+'s to deliver the sub. No coloration. One word, impactful. I will be trying some of the other IEMs in my collection over the next few days. I have heard amps which seemed to push power and the BX2 Plus, while powerful, doesn't rely on power only, quality is key.


----------



## andersos

Looks like the UK branch is opened

https://www.facebook.com/130163450713757/posts/1270491756680915/


----------



## KickAssChewGum

subguy812 said:


> The pairing of the ODIN, SP2000 and BX2 + is really sublime. Wonderfully quiet, transparent, spacious stage. Seems to really push the W9+'s to deliver the sub. No coloration. One word, impactful. I will be trying some of the other IEMs in my collection over the next few days. I have heard amps which seemed to push power and the BX2 Plus, while powerful, doesn't rely on power only, quality is key.


Is the addition of the BX2+ to the SP2000 a significant step up sound wise, in your opinion, and if so, in what way? Thanks in advance for your thoughts.


----------



## carlosgab

Does anyone have a comparison between bX2 Plus and the Centrance Hifi M8 V1 or maybe V2? I have the V1 and the V2 is coming although I am considering in shifting to BX2 instead and call it a day. Thanks.


----------



## subguy812

KickAssChewGum said:


> Is the addition of the BX2+ to the SP2000 a significant step up sound wise, in your opinion, and if so, in what way? Thanks in advance for your thoughts.


I will say I am a huge fan of the SP2000. It has power, it is not an authoritative power, it is a smooth power. I wish I had more difficult gear to drive to really give you the answer you are looking for. I specifically look for pairings that will create a good synergy with the source I have. I have noticed with the EM10, the stage is more spacious when using the Romi. I would say that is one of the biggest differences I notice in most instances. There is more presence and an enhanced stage in the items that I have noticed a difference.


----------



## Sound Eq (Dec 17, 2020)

hi, i ordered the bx2plus, and when i get it i will report back

i am so curious how it will be with my sp2000 for my sony ier z1r and jhaudio lola as those like power

To be honest when I paired my sp2000 with alo rx mk3 and sony ier z1r I was shocked how everything sounded so lively and huge headroom, compared to just using my sp2000 with the sony. This is when i realized that i needed a portable amp with my sp2000 for those difficult to drive iems. The sp2000 is good with many iems by itself but with sony and jhaudio lola adding the portable amp was jaw dropping

I am having big hopes for the bx2plus


----------



## Nostoi

Was listening to my BX2 Plus with my Lotoo Paw6K driving my ZMF VC last night on the couch. I hadn't listened to the BX2 Plus for a while and forgot what a great pairing this is. The BX2 Plus provides abundant amounts of clean power (I was able to drive the VC on low gain alone), but also renders the Lotoo more resolving while extending the sound stage. It's a great amp.


----------



## Sound Eq (Dec 27, 2020)

I got my bx2 plus, i am speechless, it drives my hifiman he1000v1 with so much authority, it has tight a grip on the drivers, as if i am listening to a totl desktop amp, i prefer now my ak sp2000 connected to bx2 plus than my hugo tt2

The headroom is huge, transparent with perfect authority, i can not believe this amazing sound is coming from a portable amp

It has all the body and details that it is just baffling

Tight controlled bass which digs deep into the sub bass, amazing mid range and just gorgeous details, with a huge sound stage.

I was thinking if this amp would be able to deliver power and the tonality I adore, and the answer is, an absolute yes.

This is a no brainer to buy blindly


----------



## arijitroy2

Sound Eq said:


> I got my bx2 plus, i am speechless, it drives my hifiman he1000v1 with so much authority, it has tight a grip on the drivers, as if i am listening to a totl desktop amp, i prefer now my ak sp2000 connected to bx2 plus than my hugo tt2
> 
> The headroom is huge, transparent with perfect authority, i can not believe this amazing sound is coming from a portable amp
> 
> ...


Same here, ever since I plugged the BX2 Plus with R8, I can't go back without it. For now I only use it for headhpone, but I am hoping this portable combo will be able to drive my future headphone at its best or close it maximum without buying a desktop amp. Looking at D8000/Pro or T+A Solitare P/SE.


----------



## subguy812

I enjoy mine as well...Final D8000 Pro sounds like a boss


----------



## arijitroy2

subguy812 said:


> I enjoy mine as well...Final D8000 Pro sounds like a boss


Ah you bought that, nice! I am eyeing that or the D8000 (want one which has excellent clarity and more authority at the low end), does the BX2 Plus play it well?


----------



## subguy812 (Dec 27, 2020)

So far so good! I really haven't had tons of time. I hope to have more time this week. The sound is very detailed and there is a great sense of space. I believe they will need some proper seasoning time. Also, you know I am always portable and I am awaiting for an adapter to be delivered so I can use the silver cable, folks say it is very audible difference.


----------



## normie610

How’s the battery life with BX-2 plus? I know it’s been mentioned 7 hours previously but I’m not sure whether it was referring to BX-2 plus or the older sibling? Thanks


----------



## subguy812

normie610 said:


> How’s the battery life with BX-2 plus? I know it’s been mentioned 7 hours previously but I’m not sure whether it was referring to BX-2 plus or the older sibling? Thanks


Normie I haven't really tested it. One reason is it doesn't charge super quick. I usually listen, check the battery if it is gets down to a couple of LED's I throw it on the charger, so I don't run out.


----------



## normie610

subguy812 said:


> Normie I haven't really tested it. One reason is it doesn't charge super quick. I usually listen, check the battery if it is gets down to a couple of LED's I throw it on the charger, so I don't run out.



Thanks! I’m contemplating between the BX-2 plus, Cayin C9 or Hifi-M8 V2 for a portable solution for my incoming Diana V2. To have a 6-7 hours battery life is still acceptable, anything less than that would be less preferable.


----------



## subguy812

normie610 said:


> Thanks! I’m contemplating between the BX-2 plus, Cayin C9 or Hifi-M8 V2 for a portable solution for my incoming Diana V2. To have a 6-7 hours battery life is still acceptable, anything less than that would be less preferable.


I don't want to make assumptions for you. Let me top this thing off and try it, it may take a couple of days. Maybe one of the other guys will chime in.


----------



## normie610

subguy812 said:


> I don't want to make assumptions for you. Let me top this thing off and try it, it may take a couple of days. Maybe one of the other guys will chime in.



Thanks! Really appreciate it


----------



## andersos

Romi has 20% off end of year sale on everything on their site until January 15th.


----------



## immortalsoul

andersos said:


> Romi has 20% off end of year sale on everything on their site until January 15th.


Hi, do you have a link that you can share for us.  Thank you


----------



## andersos

immortalsoul said:


> Hi, do you have a link that you can share for us.  Thank you


https://www.romiaudio.com


----------



## arijitroy2

normie610 said:


> Thanks! I’m contemplating between the BX-2 plus, Cayin C9 or Hifi-M8 V2 for a portable solution for my incoming Diana V2. To have a 6-7 hours battery life is still acceptable, anything less than that would be less preferable.


I might get the C9 too if they price it reasonably! I love the Korg Nutube and that device looks all I wanted for sometime! But I doubt C9 has enough power alone to drive the Diana V2.


----------



## noplsestar

Sound Eq said:


> I got my bx2 plus, i am speechless, it drives my hifiman he1000v1 with so much authority, it has tight a grip on the drivers, as if i am listening to a totl desktop amp, i prefer now my ak sp2000 connected to bx2 plus than my hugo tt2
> 
> The headroom is huge, transparent with perfect authority, i can not believe this amazing sound is coming from a portable amp
> 
> ...


Remembering you also liked the sound of the Calyx M, I recon we kind of like the same sound sig, which makes me (again) look at this great portable amp. I have the „baby“ Romi Audio amp (BX-1) for single end use only. 
now I am wondering how much better the BX-2 plus is, especially when considering the 20% off 

regarding 20%: can the BX-2 plus also be bought in England? @andersos, do you know that?

and another question: It says that when connecting into the BX-2+ unbalanced the amp automatically alters the signal into balanced. now I am wondering if the signal would be even better if I already go into the amp with a balanced signal or is it the same as going into the amp unbalanced? Can anyone prove of there is a change in sound who has the same balanced/unbalanced interconnect between DAP and amp? Thanks!


----------



## andersos

noplsestar said:


> regarding 20%: can the BX-2 plus also be bought in England? @andersos, do you know that?



I asked them in the Facebook post where they announced opening the British branch if they can sell and ship the Bx2 plus. He only answered that yes they can. But I don't know what actually happens if you order with the British Romi. Maybe it would still be shipped from HK.


----------



## Sound Eq (Dec 27, 2020)

noplsestar said:


> Remembering you also liked the sound of the Calyx M, I recon we kind of like the same sound sig, which makes me (again) look at this great portable amp. I have the „baby“ Romi Audio amp (BX-1) for single end use only.
> now I am wondering how much better the BX-2 plus is, especially when considering the 20% off
> 
> regarding 20%: can the BX-2 plus also be bought in England? @andersos, do you know that?
> ...



the bx2 plus reflects ur dac signature, and so synergy matching is important. I like my bx2 with sp2000 with headphones that are leaning on the warm side ( he1000v1, denon 9200, oppo pm2 )

but with he1000 SE i prefer to replace my sp2000 with a warmer dac such as mojo or an r2r dac, but even bx2 plus with sp2000 and he1000se is amazing, so do not get me wrong.


----------



## Nostoi

andersos said:


> I asked them in the Facebook post where they announced opening the British branch if they can sell and ship the Bx2 plus. He only answered that yes they can. But I don't know what actually happens if you order with the British Romi. Maybe it would still be shipped from HK.


There seemed to be some confusion when I asked them about this - apparently they will be based in Portsmouth, UK but I got the impression that Audio Concierge is their actual official UK distributor. I would drop Phil from Audio Concierge a line to clarify (I think he's on HeadFi)


----------



## Nostoi

noplsestar said:


> Remembering you also liked the sound of the Calyx M, I recon we kind of like the same sound sig, which makes me (again) look at this great portable amp. I have the „baby“ Romi Audio amp (BX-1) for single end use only.
> now I am wondering how much better the BX-2 plus is, especially when considering the 20% off
> 
> regarding 20%: can the BX-2 plus also be bought in England? @andersos, do you know that?
> ...


I can run this test tomorrow regarding sound quality. But yes, one of the nice things is that you can input SE and output balanced. I also think single and balanced put out same power. I can't remember noticing any major differences but I nearly always run it balanced in and balanced out.

I was listening again this afternoon - not so much time these days - and agree with the member above about how impressive the sound is from such a small device. I think the improvement from the first version to the Plus version are also quite significant.


----------



## subguy812

I hear no difference in the sound. I have done both balanced and unbalanced interconnects while going  balanced and unbalanced into my amp. I primarily use my 2.5mm to 2.5mm interconnect


----------



## noplsestar

Nostoi said:


> I can run this test tomorrow regarding sound quality. But yes, one of the nice things is that you can input SE and output balanced. I also think single and balanced put out same power. I can't remember noticing any major differences but I nearly always run it balanced in and balanced out.
> 
> I was listening again this afternoon - not so much time these days - and agree with the member above about how impressive the sound is from such a small device. I think the improvement from the first version to the Plus version are also quite significant.


Thank you very much. If you have time, can you also please compare the SE and balanced out of the amp. Because if the SE out is the same as the balanced out, my cable wouldn’t have to be reterminated, which would be my top choice


----------



## noplsestar (Dec 27, 2020)

subguy812 said:


> I hear no difference in the sound. I have done both balanced and unbalanced interconnects while going  balanced and unbalanced into my amp. I primarily use my 2.5mm to 2.5mm interconnect


Great, thanks. Maybe I also should ask you the same question as @Nostoi:
If you have time, can you also please compare the SE and balanced out of the amp. Because if the SE out is the same as the balanced out, my cable wouldn’t have to be reterminated, which would be my top choice 

This would especially make sense since balanced and unbalanced out should have the same power.


----------



## subguy812 (Dec 27, 2020)

noplsestar said:


> Great, thanks. Maybe I also should ask you the same question as @Nostoi:
> If you have time, can you also please compare the SE and balanced out of the amp. Because if the SE out is the same as the balanced out, my cable wouldn’t have to be reterminated, which would be my top choice
> 
> This would especially make sense since balanced and unbalanced out should have the same power.


I will be able to do that with a headphone tomorrow, I have another balanced cable coming for my Denon D9200 then. I don't currently have a balanced and unbalanced cable for the same headphone. I could do it with IEMs, but I think headphone adds more value.


----------



## noplsestar

subguy812 said:


> I will be able to do that with a headphone tomorrow, I have another balanced cable coming for my Denon D9200 coming in then. I don't currently have a balanced and unbalanced cable for the same headphone. I could do it with IEMs, but I think headphone adds more value.


Thank you, I would appreciate that! Looking forward to hearing from you 👍


----------



## Nostoi

noplsestar said:


> Great, thanks. Maybe I also should ask you the same question as @Nostoi:
> If you have time, can you also please compare the SE and balanced out of the amp. Because if the SE out is the same as the balanced out, my cable wouldn’t have to be reterminated, which would be my top choice
> 
> This would especially make sense since balanced and unbalanced out should have the same power.


OK so I just tested. I was wrong - balanced in and balanced out produces higher output. And this is tested on my Lotoo 6000 which as far as I know has same line out power on balanced and SE. However, running SE input to balanced output is same power and quality (to my ears) as fully balanced. You can see the interconnects I'm using here.


----------



## subguy812 (Dec 27, 2020)

Nostoi said:


> OK so I just tested. I was wrong - balanced in and balanced out produces higher output. And this is tested on my Lotoo 6000 which as far as I know has same line out power on balanced and SE. However, running SE input to balanced output is same power and quality (to my ears) as fully balanced. You can see the interconnects I'm using here.


Now I need to try it again....y'all are peaking out my OCD now. I am mostly using balanced in.


----------



## Nostoi

subguy812 said:


> Now I need to try it again....y'all are peaking out my OCD now. I am mostly using balanced in.


Please do double check if you don't mind. There's always variables with each test, so the more the merrier.


----------



## F700 (Dec 27, 2020)

andersos said:


> Romi has 20% off end of year sale on everything on their site until January 15th.


Pulled the trigger on the BX-2+ and the protecting case. Now, the BX-2+ officially will meet the Phatlab Chimera for a H2H. Deathmatch ahead guys.

Single DD, hybrid (DD/x-BA), BA-only and CIEM earphones via 3.5 and 4.4mm HO, full-size ATH-WP900 and DTR1/Calyx M DAPs for the test. Different sound signatures will be covered.

Meanwhile, happy new year in advance. Happy to be back on the Romi-thread.

Take care all you.


----------



## F700

PayPal made my day: CHF 666.06 for the whole set. The BX-2+ seems to be devilishly good


----------



## arijitroy2

F700 said:


> Pulled the trigger on the BX-2+ and the protecting case. Now, the BX-2+ officially will meet the Phatlab Chimera for a H2H. Deathmatch ahead guys.
> 
> Single DD, hybrid (DD/x-BA), BA-only and CIEM earphones via 3.5 and 4.4mm HO, full-size ATH-WP900 and DTR1/Calyx M DAPs for the test. Different sound signatures will be covered.
> 
> ...


How's the  Phatlab Chimera's sound signature? I am eyeing Cayin C9 for the Korg Nutube, but haven't heard a lot on the Phatlab.


----------



## F700 (Dec 27, 2020)

arijitroy2 said:


> How's the  Phatlab Chimera's sound signature? I am eyeing Cayin C9 for the Korg Nutube, but haven't heard a lot on the Phatlab.


The Chimera is very powerful and clean on Jfet mode (solid state). It shows a very faint warmth, but it’s really not dominant, at least for me. You can use pretty anything you like as drivers, excepting very sensitive ones, and you get true amplification. Clean and distortion-free.

I think @Whitigir has posted a review a year ago. His review convinced me to pull the trigger, actually.

Impressive are the black background and the volume incremental smoothness. Moreover, how the sound emerges from anywhere as if it was just « normal » makes it a no-brainer for anyone with pretty deep pockets and looking for a natural/slightly warm amp with a good battery life.

Switching to tube mode, beware not using sensitive IEMs, it might be too loud. It is, actually. Choose a slightly clearer yet less sensitive set and there you go. I won’t make a dissertation about synergy, but you got the message already I assume 

Having said that, I will keep any further statement reserved until the Bx-2+ knocked at the door.

A very short impression report about built quality and sound will be posted. Then, I will behave as a brown bear and take my time before posting my review about these two beasts.


----------



## arijitroy2

F700 said:


> The Chimera is very powerful and clean on Jfet mode (solid state). It shows a very faint warmth, but it’s really not dominant, at least for me. You can use pretty anything you like as drivers, excepting very sensitive ones, and you get true amplification. Clean and distortion-free.
> 
> I think @Whitigir has posted a review a year ago. His review convinced me to pull the trigger, actually.
> 
> ...


Thanks!! Do you plan to keep both?


----------



## F700 (Dec 27, 2020)

arijitroy2 said:


> Thanks!! Do you plan to keep both?


Time will tell, but proper listening and comparing time will force me to keep both of them for a few weeks. Not being in a delicate financial situation anymore, I might keep both, yes. If one amp clearly tops the other one, I will let one go.


----------



## subguy812

F700 said:


> Pulled the trigger on the BX-2+ and the protecting case. Now, the BX-2+ officially will meet the Phatlab Chimera for a H2H. Deathmatch ahead guys.
> 
> Single DD, hybrid (DD/x-BA), BA-only and CIEM earphones via 3.5 and 4.4mm HO, full-size ATH-WP900 and DTR1/Calyx M DAPs for the test. Different sound signatures will be covered.
> 
> ...


Congrats. It is a very detailed, clear amp. It doesn't rely on pushing volume to create the illusion of quality. Don't expect coloration. I leave the amp at 3/4 and sometimes I choose a touch further and allow my source to control my volume.


----------



## andersos

F700 said:


> PayPal made my day: CHF 666.06 for the whole set. The BX-2+ seems to be devilishly good


Where did you order?


----------



## F700 (Dec 28, 2020)

andersos said:


> Where did you order?


Romi Audio direct shop


----------



## Sound Eq (Dec 28, 2020)

F700 said:


> Pulled the trigger on the BX-2+ and the protecting case. Now, the BX-2+ officially will meet the Phatlab Chimera for a H2H. Deathmatch ahead guys.
> 
> Single DD, hybrid (DD/x-BA), BA-only and CIEM earphones via 3.5 and 4.4mm HO, full-size ATH-WP900 and DTR1/Calyx M DAPs for the test. Different sound signatures will be covered.
> 
> ...


the authority in drive power that the BX2 plus has, is just amazing. For it to drive with authority my hifiman he1000v1 to perfection, was an eye opening experience, as I had many portable amps or amp/dacs ( hugo2, ifi micro BL, Alo campfire RX MK B+, and many others ) non gave me the full desktop experience as the BX2 plus. Those other portable gears I had, yes they can get the sound loud, but everything starts to break apart in sound quality. While the Bx2 plus has all the power and gets things loud with perfect preservation of the sound quality


----------



## F700

subguy812 said:


> Congrats. It is a very detailed, clear amp. It doesn't rely on pushing volume to create the illusion of quality. Don't expect coloration. I leave the amp at 3/4 and sometimes I choose a touch further and allow my source to control my volume.





Sound Eq said:


> the authority in drive power that the BX2 plus, is just amazing. For it to drive with authority my hifiman he1000v1 to perfection, was an eye opening experience, as I had many portable amps or amp/dacs ( hugo2, ifi micro BL, Alo campfire RX MK B+, and many others ) non gave me the full desktop experience as the BX2 plus. Those other portable gears I had, yes they can get the sound loud, but everything starts to break apart in sound quality. While the Bx2 plus has all the power and gets things loud with perfect preservation of the sound quality


Thanks both of you for your detailed return about the BX2+. I am even more excited now


----------



## noplsestar

Nostoi said:


> OK so I just tested. I was wrong - balanced in and balanced out produces higher output. And this is tested on my Lotoo 6000 which as far as I know has same line out power on balanced and SE. However, running SE input to balanced output is same power and quality (to my ears) as fully balanced. You can see the interconnects I'm using here.


Thank you very much for taking your time to test it! So if I understand you correctly: fully balanced (in and out) has more power but the soundquality should be the same as SE in and balanced out? Or did I get something wrong here?


----------



## cadgers

This sale has me tempted


----------



## Sound Eq

subguy812 said:


> Congrats. It is a very detailed, clear amp. It doesn't rely on pushing volume to create the illusion of quality. Don't expect coloration. I leave the amp at 3/4 and sometimes I choose a touch further and allow my source to control my volume.


but why do you do that, why not set the line out on your source and just use the volume control on bx2 plus


----------



## Sound Eq

noplsestar said:


> Great, thanks. Maybe I also should ask you the same question as @Nostoi:
> If you have time, can you also please compare the SE and balanced out of the amp. Because if the SE out is the same as the balanced out, my cable wouldn’t have to be reterminated, which would be my top choice
> 
> This would especially make sense since balanced and unbalanced out should have the same power.


i feel the single ended out of the amp has a tiny bit warmer presentation, but both outputs are detailed
, on some gears I prefer to use single ended from the amp


----------



## arijitroy2

In R8, I have to set the preamp gain to 100 and control the volume from BX2 Plus.


----------



## Sound Eq

arijitroy2 said:


> In R8, I have to set the preamp gain to 100 and control the volume from BX2 Plus.


with my ak sp2000 I use line out and control the volume from bx2 plus, I was wondering why Subguy does the opposite


----------



## normie610

Sound Eq said:


> with my ak sp2000 I use line out and control the volume from bx2 plus, I was wondering why Subguy does the opposite



Perhaps to avoid clipping?


----------



## Sound Eq

normie610 said:


> Perhaps to avoid clipping?


so what is the right way to do it, use volume control on source or amp, on all my gears I always use the volume control on my amp, and I read that clipping can happen more if you control the volume from your source


----------



## normie610

Sound Eq said:


> so what is the right way to do it, use volume control on source or amp, on all my gears I always use the volume control on my amp, and I read that clipping can happen more if you control the volume from your source



I’m not really knowledgable on this matter to be honest, I just read in the Susvara thread that somebody suggested a similar thing i.e. 80% of volume from DAC to avoid clipping of the amp.


----------



## noplsestar

Sound Eq said:


> i feel the single ended out of the amp has a tiny bit warmer presentation, but both outputs are detailed
> , on some gears I prefer to use single ended from the amp


Thank you very much. So I guess I wouldn’t „miss“ much when staying with single end. At least I had the impression that it wouldn’t be easy for you (or anyone) to distinguish the both outputs in a blindtest. In my case it’s special anyways since I have bought the new LPGT ti a few days ago and there the newly designed single end out has even more power than the balanced out!!! Also it is said to have a bit more omph and weight down below, which I dig. So I guess I would just stay with SE and have a look again at the Romi Audio website


----------



## noplsestar

As far as I know you should always set a fix volume on the DAP/DAC and control the volume with the amp.
@Sound Eq there is also an interesting information about the „line out“ of the SP2k, that seems not to be a „true“ line out:
https://forum.headphones.com/t/aste...-digital-audio-player-official-thread/4016/15


----------



## Sound Eq

noplsestar said:


> As far as I know you should always set a fix volume on the DAP/DAC and control the volume with the amp.
> @Sound Eq there is also an interesting information about the „line out“ of the SP2k, that seems not to be a „true“ line out:
> https://forum.headphones.com/t/aste...-digital-audio-player-official-thread/4016/15


interesting indeed. with sp 2000 i can set the voltage out to different modes so its not only 2v as written


----------



## subguy812 (Dec 29, 2020)

Sound Eq said:


> but why do you do that, why not set the line out on your source and just use the volume control on bx2 plus


I could, I guess. As long as I have had the SP2000, I have never used line out and the times I have tried the volume control on the 2K still worked, which I found odd. I saw the notification in the middle of the screen, but never pushed it, I just thought it was letting me know it was in line out. I will play with it now, thanks. Its obvious I am not a read the manual guy. I appreciate it.


----------



## subguy812

Sound Eq said:


> with my ak sp2000 I use line out and control the volume from bx2 plus, I was wondering why Subguy does the opposite


I am still surprised you are selling you SP2000, what DAP are you pursuing?


----------



## Sound Eq

subguy812 said:


> I could, I guess. As long as I have had the SP2000, I have never used line out and the times I have tried the volume control on the 2K still worked, which I found odd. I saw the notification in the middle of the screen, but never pushed it, I just thought it was letting me know it was in line out. I will play with it now, thanks. Its obvious I am not a read the manual guy. I appreciate it.


u have to press the line out notification, also in the settings u have different voltage output options, try those while u playback


----------



## Sound Eq

subguy812 said:


> I am still surprised you are selling you SP2000, what DAP are you pursuing?


i am moving soon to a totl  desktop dac amp, and the bx2 plus with a good dap can do, no need to have sp2000 and bx2 plus


----------



## subguy812

Sound Eq said:


> u have to press the line out notification, also in the settings u have different voltage output options, try those while u playback


Since the link with how to control the line out was posted this morning, I have been using it.


Sound Eq said:


> i am moving soon to a totl  desktop dac amp, and the bx2 plus with a good dap can do, no need to have sp2000 and bx2 plus


Ahh I see but it sounds so good on its own with so many IEMs.


----------



## Sound Eq (Dec 29, 2020)

subguy812 said:


> Since the link with how to control the line out was posted this morning, I have been using it.
> 
> Ahh I see but it sounds so good on its own with so many IEMs.


true, sp 2000 is end game for now, but my focus now is more on headphones, and until i get bored form headphones again, the sp3000 will be out I guess, that is why my AK sp2000 is for sale

for me chord hugo tt2 did not cut it for me with he1000se as chord does not have  a meaty full body signature and my focus is to nail the he1000se match, it needs a meaty dac/amp such as violectric 590, that is full bodied, and is on the warm side, the chord hugo tt2 was too neutral for he1000se


----------



## subguy812

@normie610 I am already at 6 hours on battery. My LED is in the red, so I am not sure how much more I have, but it is safe to say at least 6 hours.


----------



## normie610

subguy812 said:


> @normie610 I am already at 6 hours on battery. My LED is in the red, so I am not sure how much more I have, but it is safe to say at least 6 hours.



Thanks! 6 hours minimum is very good considering it’s a powerful class A amp


----------



## Nostoi

subguy812 said:


> @normie610 I am already at 6 hours on battery. My LED is in the red, so I am not sure how much more I have, but it is safe to say at least 6 hours.


I got about the same, maybe even 7 hours. Will try to test again soon.


----------



## F700 (Dec 30, 2020)

Did someone already opened his BX-2+? Or are there pictures of the internals anywhere to be found?


----------



## noplsestar

Nostoi said:


> OK so I just tested. I was wrong - balanced in and balanced out produces higher output. And this is tested on my Lotoo 6000 which as far as I know has same line out power on balanced and SE. However, running SE input to balanced output is same power and quality (to my ears) as fully balanced. You can see the interconnects I'm using here.


Btw which interconnects and cables do you use here?


----------



## Nostoi

noplsestar said:


> Btw which interconnects and cables do you use here?


The 3.5mm interconnect is an ALO Mini to Mini: Reference 8, the 4.4mm interconnect is a Plussound X8 in silver plated copper, and that's a Double Helix Ultrashort 4.4mm female to 6.35mm into a Furutech 6.35mm to 3.5mm adaptor. All recommended!


----------



## subguy812

Another interconnect and the most recent setup with my BX2+


----------



## immortalsoul

F700 said:


> Pulled the trigger on the BX-2+ and the protecting case. Now, the BX-2+ officially will meet the Phatlab Chimera for a H2H. Deathmatch ahead guys.
> 
> Single DD, hybrid (DD/x-BA), BA-only and CIEM earphones via 3.5 and 4.4mm HO, full-size ATH-WP900 and DTR1/Calyx M DAPs for the test. Different sound signatures will be covered.
> 
> ...


What are your thoughts on BX-2?


----------



## F700

immortalsoul said:


> What are your thoughts on BX-2?


None for the moment, still in transit to my place.


----------



## immortalsoul

F700 said:


> None for the moment, still in transit to my place.


Ok, I thought you got it by now. I hope is going to get to you soon and you are going to enjoy it. Look forward to your impressions when you get it


----------



## F700 (Jan 6, 2021)

immortalsoul said:


> Ok, I thought you got it by now. I hope is going to get to you soon and you are going to enjoy it. Look forward to your impressions when you get it


Romi tried to send it during the x-mas holidays, but my country only has allowed some imports from the 4th of January. Romi gave me the tracking number on Monday, reliable service. Now, due to Covid, I am on for a long wait. I will let you know, that’s for sure. The ring is ready for the Phatlab Chimera and the BX2+ deathmatch!


----------



## F700 (Jan 7, 2021)

...even a longer wait as expected, the tracking reference mentions that my package is in transit to Canada... I live in Switzerland. I requested explanation from Romi. Let’s see what’s going to happen.


----------



## DarginMahkum

arijitroy2 said:


> Same here, ever since I plugged the BX2 Plus with R8, I can't go back without it. For now I only use it for headhpone, but I am hoping this portable combo will be able to drive my future headphone at its best or close it maximum without buying a desktop amp. Looking at D8000/Pro or T+A Solitare P/SE.



I am also interested in Romi. Did you get yours in the EU?


----------



## Nostoi

F700 said:


> ...even a longer wait as expected, the tracking reference mentions that my package is in transit to Canada... I live in Switzerland. I requested explanation from Romi. Let’s see what’s going to happen.


This is unfortunate. Something vaguely similar happened when I ordered directly from Romi in Hong Kong, they initially gave me a tracking code which was totally wrong and it looked as though it was heading for China. Might be worth double checking. I ordered the Plus version directly from Audio Concierge in UK without any issue.


----------



## elira

F700 said:


> Did someone already opened his BX-2+? Or are there pictures of the internals anywhere to be found?


It’s almost identical to the non plus. A couple of extra caps and a different pot.


----------



## Nostoi

elira said:


> It’s almost identical to the non plus. A couple of extra caps and a different pot.


I would be interested in hearing more on the precise differences from a technical perspective. I had the non-plus before switching to Plus and found the latter to be a solid upgrade.


----------



## elira

Nostoi said:


> I would be interested in hearing more on the precise differences from a technical perspective. I had the non-plus before switching to Plus and found the latter to be a solid upgrade.


They said:


> Plus is changed the volume to liner circuit, the gain control is working smoothly and upgraded some components, the output power is upto 5900mW@32ohms, and fequence responding is get high 10Hz-25KHz. So, plus is completely upgrade



and the boards look almost the same, no major changes to the circuit.


----------



## Pictograms

F700 said:


> ...even a longer wait as expected, the tracking reference mentions that my package is in transit to Canada... I live in Switzerland. I requested explanation from Romi. Let’s see what’s going to happen.


I have one inbound to Canada... hopefully they gave you the wrong tracking number?


----------



## F700

Pictograms said:


> I have one inbound to Canada... hopefully they gave you the wrong tracking number?


It’s possible. Let’s see what they answer.


----------



## F700 (Jan 7, 2021)

Pictograms said:


> I have one inbound to Canada... hopefully they gave you the wrong tracking number?


Ok, they most likely gave me your tracking number. They just sent me the correct one. So far so good. My items already are in Zurich Airport in the custom clearance.


----------



## Pictograms

F700 said:


> Ok, they most likely gave me your tracking number. They just sent me the correct one. So far so good. My items already are in Zurich Airport in the custom clearance.


Good to here! Although I was looking forward to getting 2 
I think yours will arrive first, mine is still somewhere over the Atlantic


----------



## F700

Pictograms said:


> Good to here! Although I was looking forward to getting 2
> I think yours will arrive first, mine is still somewhere over the Atlantic


Which DAP(s) are you going to use with your BX2Plus?


----------



## Pictograms (Jan 7, 2021)

F700 said:


> Which DAP(s) are you going to use with your BX2Plus?


I have a Lotoo Gold Diana and a Fiio M15.
It’s very cool to have the UK point, Canada is huge so I’m much closer this way. I am considering getting my Lotoo modded(if they do them)

I’m also excited to compare it to the Woo WA8


----------



## F700

Pictograms said:


> I have a Lotoo Gold Diana and a Fiio M15.
> It’s very cool to have the UK point, Canada is huge so I’m much closer this way. I am considering getting my Lotoo modded(if they do them)
> 
> I’m also excited to compare it to the Woo WA8


Great! Yes, they mod everything.


----------



## arijitroy2

DarginMahkum said:


> I am also interested in Romi. Did you get yours in the EU?


Bought from a user here, he was from US


----------



## F700 (Jan 8, 2021)

Ok, the BX2Plus knocked at the door this morning. Super fast delivery from London.

I used to own the BX1 and the first thing that strikes me is the improved built quality of the BX2Plus. My goodness, it’s a real looker in reality and built like a tank. I am impressed.

Here are a few pictures, also with the Phatlab Chimera. Listening session and first comparison planned this evening.


----------



## Nostoi

F700 said:


> Ok, the BX2Plus knocked at the door this morning. Super fast delivery from London.
> 
> I used to own the BX1 and the first thing that strikes me is the improved built quality of the BX2Plus. My goodness, it’s a real looker in reality and built like a tank. I am impressed.
> 
> Here are a few pictures, also with the Phatlab Chimera. Listening session and first comparison planned this evening.


Many congrats. Look forward to your impressions. And I agree, the Plus has a nice heft to it.


----------



## F700 (Jan 8, 2021)

Nostoi said:


> Many congrats. Look forward to your impressions. And I agree, the Plus has a nice heft to it.


Yes definitely, it has the weight of pure audio enjoyment 

370gr for BX2Plus (with the leather case)
345gr for the Chimera


----------



## noplsestar

F700 said:


> Ok, the BX2Plus knocked at the door this morning. Super fast delivery from London.
> 
> I used to own the BX1 and the first thing that strikes me is the improved built quality of the BX2Plus. My goodness, it’s a real looker in reality and built like a tank. I am impressed.
> 
> Here are a few pictures, also with the Phatlab Chimera. Listening session and first comparison planned this evening.


Nice! Can you also please post a pic from top and side by side (like you did with the Chimera) with the HA-2, please? So I get a feeling how big the BX-2 plus is? Thanks. Of course also a sound comparison between those two would be great!


----------



## F700

noplsestar said:


> Nice! Can you also please post a pic from top and side by side (like you did with the Chimera) with the HA-2, please? So I get a feeling how big the BX-2 plus is? Thanks. Of course also a sound comparison between those two would be great!


Here you go my friend:


----------



## F700

Sound comparison between BX2Plus/Chimera/HA-2 will be done, but it will require a bit of time, with different kind of IEMs (and the ATH WP900), in 3.5mm and 4.4mm. First impressions are following in a few hours.


----------



## noplsestar

F700 said:


> Here you go my friend:


Thank you, my friend. Oh my god, it’s bigger than I thought


----------



## F700 (Jan 8, 2021)

noplsestar said:


> Thank you, my friend. Oh my god, it’s bigger than I thought


Yes, I was pleasantly surprised by its size.


----------



## Pictograms

F700 said:


> Ok, the BX2Plus knocked at the door this morning. Super fast delivery from London.
> 
> I used to own the BX1 and the first thing that strikes me is the improved built quality of the BX2Plus. My goodness, it’s a real looker in reality and built like a tank. I am impressed.
> 
> Here are a few pictures, also with the Phatlab Chimera. Listening session and first comparison planned this evening.


Wooo that Phatlab is bigger than I thought it was! Looking forward to your impressions


----------



## F700

Pictograms said:


> Wooo that Phatlab is bigger than I thought it was! Looking forward to your impressions


Yep, it’s Phat!


----------



## F700

Let’s start...





with CIEM (P-EAR-S UT-3)


----------



## F700 (Jan 8, 2021)

It’s gonna be a long night, not sure the BX2Plus’s battery will be sufficient to hold the shock.


----------



## F700 (Jan 8, 2021)

Battery life in 4.4mm is melting like snow in the microwave... no real issue if you have a Calyx M as a DAP. You learn how to accept it.


----------



## F700 (Jan 8, 2021)

@Romi Audio are you watching this thread? Well done guys, the BX2+ is a fantastic amp. Just 2 hours spent with it and whoa, such a good control when it comes to power, distortion free amplification. And even if the battery is a bit on the short side, it doesn’t matter. The BX2+ will keep me busy for the days to come. Viva home-office


----------



## F700 (Jan 8, 2021)

First head-to-head session between the BX2Plus and the Chimera ends in a draw. Two completely different amps. It will be tricky to declare a winner. I don’t think there will be a winner, actually. My take-away so far: BX2Plus is the most refined amp, push the volume to the max and get full hi-fi feeling all the way. It doesn’t matter if you use 3.5mm or 4.4mm HO. You get power and definition. I am only starting to understand the silent hype behind Romi and this particular amp. The Chimera seems a tad less « clean » in the amplification signal (splitting hair here), but its massive power, slightly warm coloration and long battery life are speaking for it.

The Dethonray HA-2 is outmatched by both. It remains the ultimate portable amp at USD 200.-, though. Still, it’s difficult to ignore the technical and sounding superiority of the Romi and Phatlab´s offering.

Should we invite the Dethonray H1 to the party? Yes, we will.


----------



## F700 (Jan 9, 2021)

Just finished a 4 hours listening session tonight. Only with the BX2+ and the Calyx M. My P-EAR-S UT-3 as IEMs. Honeymoon phase for sure. I will stick to this combo for some days before making any further comparison. I need to get used to the Romi amp, otherwise I cannot really offer an objective comparison vs. the Chimera I know very well.

One interesting thing remains from yesterday's session -> I tend to pump the volume up with the Chimera, eventhough this amp is a power plant. On the contrary, I listen at lower volume with the BX2+. Not because it's bright or it distorts, on the contrary. You get a terrific amplification quality and full detail retrieval at low volume already. Very smooth yet accurate. Masterpiece indeed. Still, it's honeymoon phase...


----------



## F700 (Jan 9, 2021)

Listening to this with the aforementioned combo is sensational:


----------



## F700

News from the Romistratophere: 

With a full charge, both of the Calyx M (X-Batt) and the BX2+ are lasting 6H30 (more or less), 3.5mm HO, volume at 1am/pm. What a synergy! 

This combo is magic. Did I say magic? If you have neutral or revealing IEMs, you get the warmth of the Calyx combined with the finesse of the BX2+, making the sound reproduction as natural as it gets. Add your neutral or very little colored IEM into play and yes, I start to really understand what Romi is all about. Above all, the mids... these mids... from a 3BA CIEM and from this DAP/AMP combo. Touching the singer's lips or the bassist's instrument. Yes, imaging could be a tad better and the soundstage slightly wider, but everything is so coherent and effortless. I am wondering if saving for the VE Elysium is a good idea? A single DD for the mids, I am now starting to forget my good-yet-useless resolution for 2021.

Writing this post listening to this:


----------



## Xinlisupreme

BX1 and BX2+ looks very very interesting, is it airy and oleographic sound?


----------



## Pictograms

F700 said:


> News from the Romistratophere:
> 
> With a full charge, both of the Calyx M (X-Batt) and the BX2+ are lasting 6H30 (more or less), 3.5mm HO, volume at 1am/pm. What a synergy!
> 
> ...



You still living in bliss with the Romi? Mine is still coming... 
How is it compared to your other amps?


----------



## subguy812

Xinlisupreme said:


> BX1 and BX2+ looks very very interesting, is it airy and oleographic sound?


BX2+ focuses on clarity without overloading you with power, it is a clean, clear sound.


----------



## F700 (Jan 12, 2021)

Xinlisupreme said:


> BX1 and BX2+ looks very very interesting, is it airy and oleographic sound?


BX1 is a good amp for its price, lacks a bit of power for my taste and is less refined and effortless than the BX2+, which is an amazing amp overall, cost no object. I don’t know if an amp can be/sound airy or holographic, because these traits depend on your IEMs/headphones DNA or from the synergy with your source. This is my experience, however. Let’s say that the BX1 is pretty neutral and smooth sounding amp. The BX2+ adds finesse into play. It’s natural, smooth, precise and detailed at the same time. Music is just flowing. The DAP I use with it, the Calyx M, a warm and « analog » sounding device, represents a great counterweight to the Romi.



Pictograms said:


> You still living in bliss with the Romi? Mine is still coming...
> How is it compared to your other amps?


Yes, absolutely. It surely will last. Based on the above, I would say that the Dethonray HA-2 is more powerful, not by much, but the sound is clearer and a bit thinner. The BX2+ shows more textures and better control at high volumes. The HA-2 is a steal at USD 200.- and definitely represents an amazing price/performance ratio.

The Chimera is by far the most powerful portable amp I have owned. Here also, at high volume, there is fantastic control. Romi and Phatlab nailed it. The Chimera is more powerful and very dynamic. It bends its muscles and offers a clean and clear amplification, with an added slight warmth in tube mode. It’s more expressive than the BX2+. Textures are better rendered with the BX2+, but the Chimera pounds harder. BX2+ has a little something in its presentation that makes it very enjoyable. I cannot declare a winner, at least for now.

The BX2+ is a classy sportcar à la Bentley Continental GT and the Chimera a Lamborgini Aventador


----------



## subguy812

F700 said:


> BX1 is a good amp for its price, lacks a bit of power for my taste and is less refined and effortless than the BX2+, which is an amazing amp overall, cost no object. I don’t know if an amp can be/sound airy or holographic, because these traits depend on your IEMs/headphones DNA or from the synergy with your source. This is my experience, however. Let’s say that the BX1 is pretty neutral and smooth sounding amp. The BX2+ adds finesse into play. It’s natural, smooth, precise and detailed at the same time. Music is just flowing. The DAP I use with it, the Calyx M, a warm and « analog » sounding device, represents a great counterweight to the Romi.
> 
> 
> Yes, absolutely. It surely will last. Based on the above, I would say that the Dethonray HA-2 is more powerful, not by much, but the sound is clearer and a bit thinner. The BX2+ shows more textures and better control at high volumes. The HA-2 is a steal at USD 200.- and definitely represents an amazing price/performance ratio.
> ...


The only one I own is the BX2+, so I appreciate your thoughts on the others. I will add the BX2+ will assist to dynamically open up your IEMs or HPs. There is plenty of driving power but it is controlled. The D9200 HP which excels at clarity reaches a new level of dynamism without any offensive harshness.  I am impressed. I also concur, the BX2+, or any amp for that matter, will not create a holographic listen. You can expect controlled power, with crystal clarity and a bump in dynamics


----------



## Xinlisupreme

F700 said:


> BX2+


chimera and BX2+ Looks quite interesting 
How is iem’s hiss with these amps?


----------



## F700

Xinlisupreme said:


> chimera and BX2+ Looks quite interesting
> How is iem’s hiss with these amps?


With my sensitive BA IEMs, I have a black background in both cases. This is high level amplification. But attention: the Chimera being so powerful is not the best pairing with very low impedance IEMs. You cannot benefit from its power. I prefer the BX2+ with my CIEM and BA only structure IEMs.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Would be an upgrade connected to my Shanling M8?


----------



## F700

Xinlisupreme said:


> Would be an upgrade connected to my Shanling M8?


I don’t know Shanling’s offering unfortunately, cannot tell how your DAP will react to external amplification.


----------



## subguy812

Xinlisupreme said:


> Would be an upgrade connected to my Shanling M8?


I only received the M8 on Friday and then had to travel again on Monday , so I did not get to test the M8 with the BX2+. I will try this coming weekend.


----------



## subguy812

subguy812 said:


> I only received the M8 on Friday and then had to travel again on Monday , so I did not get to test the M8 with the BX2+. I will try this coming weekend.


Also, have the DX300 incoming, but I need to give that unit some time on the seasoning since I just got the M8


----------



## Xinlisupreme

subguy812 said:


> Also, have the DX300 incoming, but I need to give that unit some time on the seasoning since I just got the M8



you will need to burn for 200h to have a right idea...
I have almost 50h and m8 grow continually


----------



## normie610 (Jan 13, 2021)

Finally got my BX2 plus. Currently burning it in, but only with 3.5mm cable as the 4.4mm is still on the way.

Pairing it with R8, low gain, 3.5mm LO, and first impression is that it’s pretty warm sounding. Let’s see after a few hours how it will sound. I bought this mainly as a portable setup to drive Diana V2 but since the V2 is still being shipped, I can only try BX2 plus with my IEMs.

Update: I have a 4.4mm interconnect that I can use, now using 4.4mm the sound is more transparent.


----------



## arijitroy2 (Jan 13, 2021)

normie610 said:


> Finally got my BX2 plus. Currently burning it in, but only with 3.5mm cable as the 4.4mm is still on the way.
> 
> Pairing it with R8, low gain, 3.5mm LO, and first impression is that it’s pretty warm sounding. Let’s see after a few hours how it will sound. I bought this mainly as a portable setup to drive Diana V2 but since the V2 is still being shipped, I can only try BX2 plus with my IEMs.
> 
> Update: I have a 4.4mm interconnect that I can use, now using 4.4mm the sound is more transparent.


Congratulations on the acquire! But weirdly I find using only R8 a bit warm, with BX2 Plus, it's completely netural! Same was mentioned by Alex's R8 review.


----------



## subguy812 (Jan 13, 2021)

arijitroy2 said:


> Congratulations on the acquire! But weirdly I find using only R8 a bit warm, with BX2 Plus, it's completely netural! Some was mentioned by Alex's R8 review.


Yes the R8 was a bit strange to me. The R8 had warm tinges, but it has a bite with ODIN and a couple of others. My unit was faulty so who knows.  @normie610 you should have zero coloration from the amp.


----------



## Nostoi

normie610 said:


> Finally got my BX2 plus. Currently burning it in, but only with 3.5mm cable as the 4.4mm is still on the way.
> 
> Pairing it with R8, low gain, 3.5mm LO, and first impression is that it’s pretty warm sounding. Let’s see after a few hours how it will sound. I bought this mainly as a portable setup to drive Diana V2 but since the V2 is still being shipped, I can only try BX2 plus with my IEMs.
> 
> Update: I have a 4.4mm interconnect that I can use, now using 4.4mm the sound is more transparent.


Indeed, I don't hear the BX2 generating any colour at all. It preserves the tonality of the source while improving the technical aspects.


----------



## noplsestar

I would be particularly interested in how the BX-2+ compares to desktop headphone amps. Is there still „a world“ between them? Any thoughts are welcome ...


----------



## Nostoi

noplsestar said:


> I would be particularly interested in how the BX-2+ compares to desktop headphone amps. Is there still „a world“ between them? Any thoughts are welcome ...


I compared my BX2+ with my Sparkos Aries (which retails for about 2.5k) and the difference is not night and day running my ZMF VC. Both are very linear amps with no coloration. The BX2 Plus can't compete with the Aries on a technical front - the former doesn't have the speed, transparency, clarity, and resolve of the latter - but in the same measure, the BX2 + is as close as I've heard to a desktop amp without actually being a desktop amp. Massive headroom driving the ZMF, also.


----------



## subguy812

noplsestar said:


> I would be particularly interested in how the BX-2+ compares to desktop headphone amps. Is there still „a world“ between them? Any thoughts are welcome ...


That's a great question. Romi builds an excellent product and I love the fact it is transportable and I am not tethered to a desk. What I look for from an amp is clean, clarity without any background noise, and the BX2+ does that. There are many more here that have greater desktop love than I. If you read my reviews, you will know I am very portable focused and chose pairings carefully, unless of course I am sent something for review, then I can't be choosy. I have nothing that Romi can't drive, so maybe one of the others here can chime in.


----------



## F700

Having fun with the following head-2-head tonight: Calyx M/BX2+ (CB+) vs. Dethonray H1/xDuoo XT 10 II (DxD)
IEMs: P-EAR-S UT-3 CIEM (3BA, easy-to-drive, via 3.5mm HO) and Final E5000 (single DD, power hungry bullets, via 4.4mm HO), quite the opposite in terms of sound signature and power requirement.

The CB+ astonishes me a bit more everyday. I am into "brain burn-in" process maybe, I don't know what's happening. I don't want to disagree with anyone claiming that the BX2+ is clear and clean, because it's true, but the Dethonray HA-2 and the Phatlab Chimera are somewhat even "clearer" in their presentation. Define clearer? OK, maybe it's a just a tad brighter and more forward than the BX2+ in the whole spectrum. Is it good or bad? As always, it depends on your preferences, but I tend to like a slightly warm, natural yet detailed sound and here the BX2+ shines. Hence my dedication to work on synergies between devices and drivers (understand IEM and headphone). What's different with the BX2+ is its ability to transcend my DAPs. Even the DTR1 sounds great with it, better than with the HA-2, but different also, less energetic, more accurate. Not that the DTR1/HA-2 combo is not accurate and enjoyable, on the contrary, but the BX2+ is kind of taming the wild personality of the DTR1, while keeping the detail retrieval and inherent quickness. The Chimera also is a fantastic partner for the DTR1, it increases its bass in quantity, but leaves its quality untouched, especially with the ATH-WP900 and the Final E5000 via 4.4mm HO and in Jetfet mode.

What about the DxD combo? The Dethonray H1 is a powerful/detailed USB dac/amp and the xDuoo only a digital transport. The DxD has a long battery life and sounds beautiful with both of the aforementioned IEMs. No hiss with sensitive IEMs, the H1 is as silent as the BX2+ in this exercise. Once more, the main difference comes from the ability from the BX2+ to keep the sound perfectly textured, no matter how. It is also smoother, but not warmer, than the DxD. For the time being, I will say that CB+ has a slight edge over the DxD. Honeymoon phase still going on, though. 

One last thing: if the battery life of the BX2+ is not the best compared to the HA-2 and Chimera, it is recharging very fast. In less than 2.5 hours, the battery is full again. No complain in that regard finally.

The story continues..., but so far the CB+ is winning me each day a bit more.


----------



## DarginMahkum (Jan 14, 2021)

Bummer. This whole time I wanted to order a BX2+ and didn't know that they can actually ship from UK to EU. I had to wait until Brexit to find that out.  Anyway, my BX2+ will land hopefully in a couple of days.


----------



## MSA1133

Mine is still waiting for its plane in London


----------



## andersos

DarginMahkum said:


> Bummer. This whole time I wanted to order a BX2+ and didn't know that they can actually ship from UK to EU. I had to wait until Brexit to find that out.  Anyway, my BX2+ will land hopefully in a couple of days.


So if ordering BX2+ to EU, do I contact the UK office?


----------



## DarginMahkum

andersos said:


> So if ordering BX2+ to EU, do I contact the UK office?



I wrote in the Facebook chat to Romi Audio. Anyway when you're ordering over the Romi website, there is an option for shipment from UK. UK is not EU anymore, so I don't know how it will work, though. I will find out soon.


----------



## Pictograms

DarginMahkum said:


> I wrote in the Facebook chat to Romi Audio. Anyway when you're ordering over the Romi website, there is an option for shipment from UK. UK is not EU anymore, so I don't know how it will work, though. I will find out soon.


I shipped UK to Canada no issue... although tracking hasn’t updated since it left the UK so we will see


----------



## F700 (Jan 14, 2021)

DarginMahkum said:


> I wrote in the Facebook chat to Romi Audio. Anyway when you're ordering over the Romi website, there is an option for shipment from UK. UK is not EU anymore, so I don't know how it will work, though. I will find out soon.


3 days from UK to Switzerland, but Switzerland is not in the EU, although in the geographical center of Europa


----------



## F700 (Jan 14, 2021)

Hey guys,

So nice to read that so many Head-Fiers have decided to give the BX2+ a chance. All of you, enjoy your music with this fantastic TOTL portable amp.


----------



## arijitroy2

My BX2 Plus doesn't leave my portable anymore, too addictive!


----------



## F700

arijitroy2 said:


> My BX2 Plus doesn't leave my portable anymore, too addictive!


Which portable?


----------



## normie610

Pictograms said:


> I shipped UK to Canada no issue... although tracking hasn’t updated since it left the UK so we will see



How long has it been since the status was updated? I have a Taichi cable coming from UK for my BX-2 plus, but like you, the tracking hasn’t updated since it left UK on 9 Jan


----------



## Pictograms (Jan 14, 2021)

normie610 said:


> How long has it been since the status was updated? I have a Taichi cable coming from UK for my BX-2 plus, but like you, the tracking hasn’t updated since it left UK on 9 Jan


Jan 5th, I’m in Halifax, I thought it would be quicker than from HK 😂
Nothing to do with Romi, just having to do with Royal Mail and Canada post, I’ll let you know if it changes before yours does...


----------



## F700 (Jan 14, 2021)

normie610 said:


> How long has it been since the status was updated? I have a Taichi cable coming from UK for my BX-2 plus, but like you, the tracking hasn’t updated since it left UK on 9 Jan


This Taichi?



It’s a very good interconnect. Strange to the touch, like a cheap one, but no, Romi nailed it once more.

I wish you a prompt delivery.


----------



## F700

Perfect companions of the Pelican case 1060:


----------



## normie610

F700 said:


> This Taichi?
> It’s a very good interconnect. Strange to the touch, like a cheap one, but no, Romi nailed it once more.



I believe so but mine is with 4.4mm. It was sent from UK since they don’t have any stock in Hong Kong. The BX-2 plus was sent from Hong Kong and it only took 3 days for DHL to deliver it. I don’t know what’s deal with Royal Mail, but it’s going to be handed over to local post office in my country which isn’t that reliable  I guess there’s nothing to do but wait


----------



## normie610

Pictograms said:


> Jan 5th, I’m in Halifax, I thought it would be quicker than from HK 😂
> Nothing to do with Romi, just having to do with Royal Mail and Canada post, I’ll let you know if it changes before yours does...



Well if there’s a choice of using DHL or Fedex vs regular post like Royal Mail, I would always go for DHL or Fedex  I did ask Romi to ship using DHL from UK, but because of the lockdown in UK, they told me only Royal Mail is available.


----------



## normie610

F700 said:


> Perfect companions of the Pelican case 1060:



Cool! Very neat indeed. Is that the Calyx M?


----------



## F700

normie610 said:


> I believe so but mine is with 4.4mm. It was sent from UK since they don’t have any stock in Hong Kong. The BX-2 plus was sent from Hong Kong and it only took 3 days for DHL to deliver it. I don’t know what’s deal with Royal Mail, but it’s going to be handed over to local post office in my country which isn’t that reliable  I guess there’s nothing to do but wait


You surely will stand this wait, especially knowing something great is coming your way. Good to have you on board actually. Even if already done earlier , please report your impressions with your 4.4mm interconnect.


----------



## F700

normie610 said:


> Cool! Very neat indeed. Is that the Calyx M?


Calyx M with Xbatt module is far too big unfortunately. It’s the DTR1 with a bespoke case.


----------



## normie610

F700 said:


> You surely will stand this wait, especially knowing something great is coming your way. Good to have you on board actually. Even if already done earlier , please report your impressions with your 4.4mm interconnect.



Luckily I managed to order an interconnect from a local cable manufacturer here so I can use that one first. Happy to report that BX-2+ brought the sound of R8 to another level. I’ve only managed to listen with my IEMs at low gain, as I‘m still waiting for my full size headphone to arrive. The sound has opened up significantly in the past 30 hours or so, and oh god, I never felt so much headroom before with my itsfitlab Fusion! The stage is so spacious, the sound is very clear and transparent. Huge dynamics as well. The sound is a lot more refined than standalone R8 (which already sounds excellent on its own to be honest). 

Here’s the picture of the interconnect I’m using at the moment:


----------



## F700

Top set-up! Thanks for your impressions about the R8 and the BX2+. Yes, the BX2+ is that good. Transcending the DAPs as I told yesterday. Nice to hear it works for you as well.

Crazy hobby of ours😊


----------



## F700

Deep pockets anyone?

https://fr.romiaudio.com/product-page/encryption-series-zero-aka-零


----------



## arijitroy2

F700 said:


> Which portable?


R8 to BX2 Plus. Most likely will get the Cayin C9 next month and try to see how C9 works as a preamp to BX2 with R8 as source.


----------



## arijitroy2

normie610 said:


> Luckily I managed to order an interconnect from a local cable manufacturer here so I can use that one first. Happy to report that BX-2+ brought the sound of R8 to another level. I’ve only managed to listen with my IEMs at low gain, as I‘m still waiting for my full size headphone to arrive. The sound has opened up significantly in the past 30 hours or so, and oh god, I never felt so much headroom before with my itsfitlab Fusion! The stage is so spacious, the sound is very clear and transparent. Huge dynamics as well. The sound is a lot more refined than standalone R8 (which already sounds excellent on its own to be honest).
> 
> Here’s the picture of the interconnect I’m using at the moment:


Same here bud, i regret selling my Fusion though, but using Luna with this combo has ended my search for a new iem for some time. It's just pairs so really well, and the extra power is helping a lotttt!


----------



## normie610

arijitroy2 said:


> Same here bud, i regret selling my Fusion though, but using Luna with this combo has ended my search for a new iem for some time. It's just pairs so really well, and the extra power is helping a lotttt!



Yeah some IEMs do shine with extra power!


----------



## normie610

arijitroy2 said:


> R8 to BX2 Plus. Most likely will get the Cayin C9 next month and try to see how C9 works as a preamp to BX2 with R8 as source.



Quite possibly that this can beat a lot of desktop setups. Also thinking of getting C9 although it’s priced a lot higher than I imagined. If I do get it, perhaps I won’t stack it with BX-2+, but never say never


----------



## arijitroy2

normie610 said:


> Quite possibly that this can beat a lot of desktop setups. Also thinking of getting C9 although it’s priced a lot higher than I imagined. If I do get it, perhaps I won’t stack it with BX-2+, but never say never


Im just curious how would it stack together, it has a preamp option so might give it a try! But even just with R8 it should be a great combo! I always wanted Korg tubes, it's expensive but hey.... This hobby sucks!!


----------



## F700

Oh, second R8 to BX2+ owner here, interesting. Do you confirm @normie610 statement about this particular pairing? Or better said, what’s your own experience?

The C9 seems like a beast of an amp, fantastic looking and powerful. On this thread, we will be happy to read your impression about it vs. the BX2+, as standalone amp or via preamp.


----------



## F700

normie610 said:


> Yeah some IEMs do shine with extra power!


And not always the ones you thought...


----------



## arijitroy2 (Jan 15, 2021)

F700 said:


> Oh, second R8 to BX2+ owner here, interesting. Do you confirm @normie610 statement about this particular pairing? Or better said, what’s your own experience?
> 
> The C9 seems like a beast of an amp, fantastic looking and powerful. On this thread, we will be happy to read your impression about it vs. the BX2+, as standalone amp or via preamp.


I have had my combo for over a month or more i think. I absolutely love it. I don't use R8 without BX2 anymore actually, soundstage feels closed in a bit and litte less clarity, it's great when I just want an intimate kinda space. I do wish the battery was better, runs out quickly.

Edit : Fixed the typo, it was 1:00 am to my defense!


----------



## normie610

F700 said:


> And not always the ones you thought...



Exactly!


----------



## F700 (Jan 14, 2021)

arijitroy2 said:


> I have had my combo for over a month or more i think. I absolutely love it. I don't use R8 with BX2 anymore actually.


I might have misunderstood something. You used to love this combo, but you are not into it anymore? Right? Too warm and closed-in?


----------



## F700

F700 said:


> Deep pockets anyone?
> 
> https://fr.romiaudio.com/product-page/encryption-series-zero-aka-零


Oh well, why not trying?


----------



## normie610

F700 said:


> I might have misunderstood something. You used to love this combo, but you are not into it anymore? Right? Too warm and closed-in?



Perhaps it‘s a typo, I think he meant “*without” *BX2.


----------



## arijitroy2

F700 said:


> I might have misunderstood something. You used to love this combo, but you are not into it anymore? Right? Too warm and closed-in?


Oh no, I absolutely love this combo! I was talking about just using R8 as is. That feels a bit closed in after using BX2 with R8! The BX2 doesn't leave the R8's sight!


----------



## normie610

arijitroy2 said:


> Oh no, I absolutely love this combo! I was talking about just using R8 as is. That feels a bit closed in after using BX2 with R8! The BX2 doesn't leave the R8's sight!



Yeah this is exactly what I’m feeling right now. Is it a blessing or is it a curse?  Since now I have to carry an extra box around


----------



## arijitroy2

normie610 said:


> Yeah this is exactly what I’m feeling right now. Is it a blessing or is it a curse?  Since now I have to carry an extra box around


Right? Before this my combo was DX220+Oriolus BA300SJP and I thought that was a pain, this takes the cake! I cant imagine what would happen if C9 comes in! Aint portable anymore bud


----------



## normie610

arijitroy2 said:


> Right? Before this my combo was DX220+Oriolus BA300SJP and I thought that was a pain, this takes the cake! I cant imagine what would happen if C9 comes in! Aint portable anymore bud



Yep, it’s gonna be one big & thick stack


----------



## elira

BX2+ board:




BX2 non plus board:


----------



## Nostoi

elira said:


> BX2+ board:
> 
> BX2 non plus board:


Curious to hear from someone technically minded about what sort of differences are involved here.


----------



## DarginMahkum

Oh wow! My Romi BX2+ has arrived and I have to say, it transformed the R8 to something clearer, much more powerful. The pairing with T+A Solitaire P is jaw dropping good for a (trans)portable setup with this test track (try listening to it from a clearer source):



The slam just got bigger, punchier, better controlled, clearer and with more depth detail. You nearly feel the air moving. This is maybe the best money I spent for a for a portable device!

Thanks to @Romi Audio for this wonderful device and very fast shipment.

Before starting to roll DAPs, add this to your portable setup. You might just experience an unexpected wonder.


----------



## normie610

DarginMahkum said:


> Oh wow! My Romi BX2+ has arrived and I have to say, it transformed the R8 to something clearer, much more powerful. The pairing with T+A Solitaire P is jaw dropping good for a (trans)portable setup with this test track (try listening to it from a clearer source):
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Exactly my experience. Is it close eough with the HA 200 though?


----------



## DarginMahkum

normie610 said:


> Exactly my experience. Is it close eough with the HA 200 though?



HA200 is also a DAC and is a very good DAC. Unfortunately it does not have a pre-out so I cannot test separately, but I would say, for my HPs I would not mind just pairing BX2+ with a good DAC output (of a DAP, Hugo2 etc.), and staying with it when I am not at my desk. I didn't use the R8 for a long time, as I missed the sound of HA200, but with BX2+ I don't think I will feel the urge to sit longer at my desk anymore.


----------



## carlosgab

I notice that most pair their BX2 with TOTL DAPs. Any advice if this amp is paired with the likes of M11, DX160? Will it be good enough or would any of you advice to add a better DAC? Thanks.


----------



## DarginMahkum

carlosgab said:


> I notice that most pair their BX2 with TOTL DAPs. Any advice if this amp is paired with the likes of M11, DX160? Will it be good enough or would any of you advice to add a better DAC? Thanks.



I would expect improvement, as you would be taking the miniature amplifier in the DAP out of the equation and replacing it with something even better than the TOTL DAPs out there. If the line out and DAC implementation is good enough, I think depends...


----------



## F700

carlosgab said:


> I notice that most pair their BX2 with TOTL DAPs. Any advice if this amp is paired with the likes of M11, DX160? Will it be good enough or would any of you advice to add a better DAC? Thanks.


What do you mean by TOTL DAPs? Do you focus on price, features or sound? If my example can help you, I have 2 TOTL sounding DAPs (DTR1 and Calyx M), which are pretty limited in terms of features, especially the Calyx M, and are relatively affordable. Does the BX2+ bring these DAPs to the next level? Oh yes. Adding transparency but no brightness. I am not listening to my DAPs without an amp since months. 

Without parroting the previous post, the synergy between the amp and the DAP will depend on the DAC implementation and the LO from the DAP. 

What the BX2+ is very good at, is to amplify the sound with smoothness, transparency and effortlessness. It's dead silent with sensitive IEMs and has enough power to drive full-size headphones. Difference between low and high gain is very noticeable. 

A great amp indeed.


----------



## carlosgab

DarginMahkum said:


> I would expect improvement, as you would be taking the miniature amplifier in the DAP out of the equation and replacing it with something even better than the TOTL DAPs out there. If the line out and DAC implementation is good enough, I think depends...


That makes good sense. Thanks.


----------



## carlosgab

F700 said:


> What do you mean by TOTL DAPs? Do you focus on price, features or sound? If my example can help you, I have 2 TOTL sounding DAPs (DTR1 and Calyx M), which are pretty limited in terms of features, especially the Calyx M, and are relatively affordable. Does the BX2+ bring these DAPs to the next level? Oh yes. Adding transparency but no brightness. I am not listening to my DAPs without an amp since months.
> 
> Without parroting the previous post, the synergy between the amp and the DAP will depend on the DAC implementation and the LO from the DAP.
> 
> ...


Although I do agree that the DTR1 is very good which I auditioned here in Singapore, I had an offer from a good friend of a M11 that he barely used for a good price, add to that the dual micro sd feature that I was looking for. I had no experience with the Calyx but I saw quite a number of positive reviews and how good it still compares to current DAPs. About the amp, I have read about it even before this forum started (by the way thanks for putting this up) and have developed a strong interest. I just wonder if anyone have their share of experience from the range of DAPs that I can more relate to. If none I am open to hear suggestions. I admit I was not able to refuse the recent sale and I am now checking the tracking number every time. I have positive expectation about this and if my DAP wont pair well then maybe Ill head back to Jaben again for the DTR1. This hobby is a journey anyway. Sorry for the long babble but thanks a lot.


----------



## F700

carlosgab said:


> Although I do agree that the DTR1 is very good which I auditioned here in Singapore, I had an offer from a good friend of a M11 that he barely used for a good price, add to that the dual micro sd feature that I was looking for. I had no experience with the Calyx but I saw quite a number of positive reviews and how good it still compares to current DAPs. About the amp, I have read about it even before this forum started (by the way thanks for putting this up) and have developed a strong interest. I just wonder if anyone have their share of experience from the range of DAPs that I can more relate to. If none I am open to hear suggestions. I admit I was not able to refuse the recent sale and I am now checking the tracking number every time. I have positive expectation about this and if my DAP wont pair well then maybe Ill head back to Jaben again for the DTR1. This hobby is a journey anyway. Sorry for the long babble but thanks a lot.


Just report your impressions about M11/BX2+ combo, hope you can enjoy it


----------



## Nostoi

carlosgab said:


> I notice that most pair their BX2 with TOTL DAPs. Any advice if this amp is paired with the likes of M11, DX160? Will it be good enough or would any of you advice to add a better DAC? Thanks.


That's a nice thought. I just tried mine with both a Lotoo Paw6000 and a much older and lower tier Ibasso DX80 (though also solid on its own terms), each driving Audio-Technica AWKT. I confirm what others have said here: the BX2 + accentuates the technical merits of a DAP without altering the signature. Certainly, it will make every DAP you have sound better. Without the BX2 +, the DX80 sounds compressed, flat, grainy, and boxy. With the BX2+, the sound is tight, coherent, and more detailed than you might imagine judged by the DAP alone - a testament to the implementation of the DAC, I guess. As I've mentioned before, the only synergy that didn't work for me was with the Hugo 2, but I found the Hugo 2 to be picky with everything except the Sparkos Aries.


----------



## carlosgab

Nostoi said:


> That's a nice thought. I just tried mine with both a Lotoo Paw6000 and a much older and lower tier Ibasso DX80 (though also solid on its own terms), each driving Audio-Technica AWKT. I confirm what others have said here: the BX2 + accentuates the technical merits of a DAP without altering the signature. Certainly, it will make every DAP you have sound better. Without the BX2 +, the DX80 sounds compressed, flat, grainy, and boxy. With the BX2+, the sound is tight, coherent, and more detailed than you might imagine judged by the DAP alone - a testament to the implementation of the DAC, I guess. As I've mentioned before, the only synergy that didn't work for me was with the Hugo 2, but I found the Hugo 2 to be picky with everything except the Sparkos Aries.


Finally after 5 days it has arrived from UK. Actually it was you and Jmills8 whom I first read about this and has followed since for impressions. 







I just opened the box out of excitement though I dont have time to try it out due to work. I guess its worth mentioning how difficult it was to put the leather case. I dont think I would be able to pull the amp out ever again 😅


----------



## Nostoi

carlosgab said:


> Finally after 5 days it has arrived from UK. Actually it was you and Jmills8 whom I first read about this and has followed since for impressions.
> 
> I just opened the box out of excitement though I dont have time to try it out due to work. I guess its worth mentioning how difficult it was to put the leather case. I dont think I would be able to pull the amp out ever again 😅


Congrats! Let us know your impressions. What will you be driving with the amp?


----------



## carlosgab

Nostoi said:


> Congrats! Let us know your impressions. What will you be driving with the amp?


I have a few but I will definitely listen with the HD600, HEK V2 and HE6 4S


----------



## MSA1133

Pure clean power! I was surprised by how light the BX-2 Plus is, this is great news for my portable setup!


----------



## DarginMahkum

MSA1133 said:


> Pure clean power! I was surprised by how light the BX-2 Plus is, this is great news for my portable setup!



How is the pairing with other DAPs? Any improvement, for example, over the stock DX300 sound? And how well does it drive the HEDDphone?


----------



## MSA1133

DarginMahkum said:


> How is the pairing with other DAPs? Any improvement, for example, over the stock DX300 sound? And how well does it drive the HEDDphone?



HEDDphones are waiting their turn to be plugged in, I'll check soon and reply.  

For the sound, other than the overall improvement in dynamics, soundstage and lows, this AMP is clean and will accentuate the strength of the connected DAC/DAP. If your DAP has a wide soundstage, you'll find that it'll get slightly wider. Low end will be deeper and punchier too. Loving the sound of it connected to the DX300 and Cayin N6ii.

Now to test the Abyss 1266 TC and HEDDphones!


----------



## MSA1133

DarginMahkum said:


> How is the pairing with other DAPs? Any improvement, for example, over the stock DX300 sound? And how well does it drive the HEDDphone?



Spent the last hours testing both the HEDDs & Abyss TCs and could confirm that the BX-2 plus drives them to exquisite levels!

I was surprised that this light brick provides so much clean power that'll make your power hungry headsets sing!  

The pairing with the DX300 was fantastic! Airy, nice low end and no sibilance. Both layering, dynamics and transients were slightly enhanced too. It might not be needed for easy to drive headsets or iems, but for the larger cans, it's a way to take them with you and drive them excellently !


----------



## DarginMahkum

MSA1133 said:


> Spent the last hours testing both the HEDDs & Abyss TCs and could confirm that the BX-2 plus drives them to exquisite levels!
> 
> I was surprised that this light brick provides so much clean power that'll make your power hungry headsets sing!
> 
> The pairing with the DX300 was fantastic! Airy, nice low end and no sibilance. Both layering, dynamics and transients were slightly enhanced too. It might not be needed for easy to drive headsets or iems, but for the larger cans, it's a way to take them with you and drive them excellently !



Thank you for the feedback. Yeah, it is very powerful. In high gain mode, I can barely go passed the 9:00 with my Solitaire P.


----------



## DarginMahkum

I guess low gain mode is a bit more neutral and in high gain mode the mids feel like they are pushed a tiny bit forward.


----------



## DarginMahkum

DarginMahkum said:


> I guess low gain mode is a bit more neutral and in high gain mode the mids feel like they are pushed a tiny bit forward.



All OK. Forget it.


----------



## normie610

DarginMahkum said:


> I guess low gain mode is a bit more neutral and in high gain mode the mids feel like they are pushed a tiny bit forward.



High gain with Diana V2 provides a more expansive staging and I also feel the mids are pushed forward just a tiny bit but in a good way. For hi-res files, volume level with high gain is at around 11 o ‘clock position, whereas low res files usually only at around 9 o’clock.


----------



## arijitroy2

The fact that you guys are saying Abyss headphones can be driven with BX2 Plus gives me a lot of joy!


----------



## MSA1133

arijitroy2 said:


> The fact that you guys are saying Abyss headphones can be driven with BX2 Plus gives me a lot of joy!



The only negative is that the Abyss TC will suck the battery fast on high gain (didn't exactly time it honestly  ) but it'll be a dynamic and low-end filled fun listen!


----------



## arijitroy2

MSA1133 said:


> The only negative is that the Abyss TC will suck the battery fast on high gain (didn't exactly time it honestly  ) but it'll be a dynamic and low-end filled fun listen!


I know bud! I only use the amp on high gain and I get around 5 hrs! That's my only complain but it does charge rather quickly though!


----------



## carlosgab

My insomnia.


----------



## DarginMahkum

MSA1133 said:


> The only negative is that the Abyss TC will suck the battery fast on high gain (didn't exactly time it honestly  ) but it'll be a dynamic and low-end filled fun listen!



It would be maybe good to have a mid-gain level, for the next iteration of the product. The jump from low to high is pretty steep. My planars don't that much of a gain, but I like the slight mid push of high gain. Also there is a slight hiss with high gain (both with Solitaire P and D8000) when no music is playing but becomes inaudible as soon as the music starts.


----------



## subguy812

DarginMahkum said:


> It would be maybe good to have a mid-gain level, for the next iteration of the product. The jump from low to high is pretty steep. My planars don't that much of a gain, but I like the slight mid push of high gain. Also there is a slight hiss with high gain (both with Solitaire P and D8000) when no music is playing but becomes inaudible as soon as the music starts.


I also had the thought about mid-gain...it is a huge jump between L & H.


----------



## Pictograms

My BX-2 Plus has just arrived!
I unfortunately traded away my Diana Phi while I was waiting so the most difficult thing to drive I have is the Edition 15.
Clear and wide sound, I’m enjoying it with the E15s greatly. I havnt had much time with it yet, but I was surprised how light it was when it arrived, except for the size it is very portable


----------



## F700

Pictograms said:


> My BX-2 Plus has just arrived!
> I unfortunately traded away my Diana Phi while I was waiting so the most difficult thing to drive I have is the Edition 15.
> Clear and wide sound, I’m enjoying it with the E15s greatly. I havnt had much time with it yet, but I was surprised how light it was when it arrived, except for the size it is very portable


Welcome to the fast growing BX2+ owners club!


----------



## Pictograms

Just got a pair of Stellia and Utopias in today and I am enjoying the amp with them.
High gain has way too much power, I can barley get out of the channel imbalance before it’s loud, the imbalance area is very small like the first degree or two from volume “0”
I kind of wish I had held in to the Diana’s until this amp arrived


----------



## noplsestar

Pictograms said:


> Just got a pair of Stellia and Utopias in today and I am enjoying the amp with them.
> High gain has way too much power, I can barley get out of the channel imbalance before it’s loud, the imbalance area is very small like the first degree or two from volume “0”
> I kind of wish I had held in to the Diana’s until this amp arrived


Great! With which source do you listen? How does the Stellia sound with the BX-2+?


----------



## Pictograms (Jan 25, 2021)

noplsestar said:


> Great! With which source do you listen? How does the Stellia sound with the BX-2+?


I’ve been switching between M15 and Paw Gold, trying to decide what I like.
I don’t have any balanced cables for them yet so just 3.5 from the BX-2, the Stellia seems like it has better extension up top and tighter bass, it feels clearer and not as mid focused.

edit* the picture made me remember I was also switching between the Dakoni Stellia pads... I’ll have to go back to stock and report again


----------



## Pictograms

noplsestar said:


> Great! With which source do you listen? How does the Stellia sound with the BX-2+?


Been going back and forth with the Stellia and M15 so I don’t get confused (stock pads) the bass seems a bit more controlled with the BX-2 but not overpowering, overall I don’t really get that much change in the Stellia. Do you find they are better with a desktop amp or not much change?


----------



## noplsestar

Pictograms said:


> Been going back and forth with the Stellia and M15 so I don’t get confused (stock pads) the bass seems a bit more controlled with the BX-2 but not overpowering, overall I don’t really get that much change in the Stellia. Do you find they are better with a desktop amp or not much change?


I just have the BX-1 amp. And here it is an overall better sound for me, compared to the DAP only (LPGT ti)

anyways, thanks for your impressions and keep them coming


----------



## immortalsoul

Hi, I missed the BX-2+ that one of the fellow head-fi guy sold here on head-fi. If anyone of you guys live in US and want to part of their BX-2+ please shoot me a PM. Thank you!


----------



## DarginMahkum

MSA1133 said:


> The only negative is that the Abyss TC will suck the battery fast on high gain (didn't exactly time it honestly  ) but it'll be a dynamic and low-end filled fun listen!



On high gain do you hear any hiss with 1266? I hear a bit of hiss with D8000 Pro and less with Solitaire P. Low gain is totally black but doesn’t have the magic of high gain.


----------



## Pictograms (Jan 26, 2021)

DarginMahkum said:


> On high gain do you hear any hiss with 1266? I hear a bit of hiss with D8000 Pro and less with Solitaire P. Low gain is totally black but doesn’t have the magic of high gain.


I’m surprised there is hiss with the Solitaire P, there is very little hiss with Utopia on high gain.
Whoo, just checked the specs, Utopia has similar sensitivity and impedance


----------



## F700 (Jan 26, 2021)

@DarginMahkum Is the hiss still to be heard when music plays at low volume?


----------



## Pictograms

F700 said:


> ...and now starts the hiss topic...


Ha! Always, it took 25 pages this time!
Hiss is not noticeable with the Utopia while music is playing


----------



## MSA1133 (Jan 26, 2021)

DarginMahkum said:


> On high gain do you hear any hiss with 1266? I hear a bit of hiss with D8000 Pro and less with Solitaire P. Low gain is totally black but doesn’t have the magic of high gain.



Now that you mention it, yes there is a soft low hiss on high gain but it's not audible when music is playing. 

But this little guy always makes me get lost in the music, I love it!


----------



## F700 (Jan 26, 2021)

Pictograms said:


> Ha! Always, it took 25 pages this time!
> Hiss is not noticeable with the Utopia while music is playing


Yes, I turned my initial sentence in a more constructive way. I do hear some very slight hiss on high gain with sensitive IEMs as well, but it’s normal and it vanishes while music is playing. Moreover, it was just to test how little « noisy » the BX2+ is, as I don’t need high gain for them.

As long as music playback is not impacted by hiss at normal or even low volume level, it’s all good, isn’t it? *rhetorical question*


----------



## DarginMahkum

F700 said:


> @DarginMahkum Is the hiss still to be heard when music plays at low volume?



Actually it is static, it is there with the volume turned off. With the music on, it is less noticeable. But if you are listening to some silent passages, you hear it. Less with Solitaire. If you are listening to some fusion or rock, you don't really notice it if you don't focus. Maybe it is just my unit? Because my headphones are not sensitive at all.

I will check HD800 tomorrow.


----------



## F700

DarginMahkum said:


> Actually it is static, it is there with the volume turned off. With the music on, it is less noticeable. But if you are listening to some silent passages, you hear it. Less with Solitaire. If you are listening to some fusion or rock, you don't really notice it if you don't focus. Maybe it is just my unit? Because my headphones are not sensitive at all.
> 
> I will check HD800 tomorrow.


What do you mean by the volume turned off? You have the amp on and the volume pot in the lowest position, right?

Ok, if you are experiencing hiss while your non-sensitive headphones are playing, I see 3 options:

1) you have the golden ear, namely a blessing and a curse

2) cable/connection issue

3) your unit hisses more than the others

Check the HD800 and revert to us with your impressions


----------



## DarginMahkum

F700 said:


> What do you mean by the volume turned off? You have the amp on and the volume pot in the lowest position, right?
> 
> Ok, if you are experiencing hiss while your non-sensitive headphones are playing, I see 3 options:
> 
> ...



I don't think I have golden ears.  The hiss is there even when I don't connect an input and volume is all the way down. I also hear some music on the right side when the volume is completely down  Only in high gain, though. Low gain is super clean.

I will check tomorrow.


----------



## F700

DarginMahkum said:


> I don't think I have golden ears.  The hiss is there even when I don't connect an input and volume is all the way down. I also hear some music on the right side when the volume is completely down  Only in high gain, though. Low gain is super clean.
> 
> I will check tomorrow.


Ok, check that for us. Back from my holidays next week, I also will test with IEMs and headphones.


----------



## normie610

Mainly using it with Diana V2 and no hiss at all using high gain. For IEMs, I’ve only tried itsfitlab Fusion using low gain, and I couldn’t hear any hiss neither.


----------



## Pictograms

MSA1133 said:


> Now that you mention it, yes there is a soft low hiss on high gain but it's not audible when music is playing.
> 
> But this little guy always makes me get lost in the music, I love it!


Do you get any noise with your campfire cascades on low gain? I am getting some on mine, unsure if it’s normal or my unit is faulty...


----------



## MSA1133

Pictograms said:


> Do you get any noise with your campfire cascades on low gain? I am getting some on mine, unsure if it’s normal or my unit is faulty...



Just checked, Cascades are quiet on low gain, no noise, clicks or hisses at all. Only a soft low hiss on high gain that is inaudible when music plays.


----------



## DarginMahkum (Jan 27, 2021)

MSA1133 said:


> Just checked, Cascades are quiet on low gain, no noise, clicks or hisses at all. Only a soft low hiss on high gain that is inaudible when music plays.



Interesting. I checked my A18t and a very low, faint hiss on low gain but a lot of hiss on high gain. Then I switched to D8000 Pro. No hiss on low but some hiss on high gain. HD800 is my wife's work HP for studio, so I will try to steal it for testing later. It is interesting that we have that much of a difference. I think it is acceptable that there is hiss with A18t on high gain, so no reason to use the A18t with high gain. But the hiss is there with the volume complete turned down.

Normally it is not an issue, but here it is constantly audible:

https://fb.watch/3gRxtJo4c1/


----------



## arijitroy2

DarginMahkum said:


> Interesting. I checked my A18t and a very low, faint hiss on low gain but a lot of hiss on high gain. Then I switched to D8000 Pro. No hiss on low but some hiss on high gain. HD800 is my wife's work HP for studio, so I will try to steal it for testing later. It is interesting that we have that much of a difference. I think it is acceptable that there is hiss with A18t on high gain, so no reason to use the A18t with high gain. But the hiss is there with the volume complete turned down.
> 
> Normally it is not an issue, but here it is constantly audible:
> 
> https://fb.watch/3gRxtJo4c1/


Yep I have that same issue on mine. Using Luna as the IEM and R8 as source, on high gain, I hear a very audible hiss with volume knob all the way down and no music playing.


----------



## DarginMahkum

arijitroy2 said:


> Yep I have that same issue on mine. Using Luna as the IEM and R8 as source, on high gain, I hear a very audible hiss with volume knob all the way down and no music playing.



Johnny from Romi just wrote me that for high gain 150+ ohm HPs are recommended.


----------



## DarginMahkum (Jan 27, 2021)

DarginMahkum said:


> Johnny from Romi just wrote me that for high gain 150+ ohm HPs are recommended.



OK, I tried in SE and hiss is much less noticeable with D8000. It is a very powerful amp, so makes no sense to use balanced in this configuration anyway. Also the volume has better control range.


----------



## DarginMahkum

I might be like spamming but the outcome is:

- If you are a low impedance IEM user, use low gain and SE output.
- If you are an IEM user with higher impedance (40 ohm+) you can try the low gain with balanced,
- If you are a full HP user with <150 ohms, use single ended - it has enough power and you will have better volume control.
- If you are full HP user with >150 ohms, you can use balanced.


----------



## F700

DarginMahkum said:


> I might be like spamming but the outcome is:
> 
> - If you are a low impedance IEM user, use low gain and SE output.
> - If you are an IEM user with higher impedance (40 ohm+) you can try the low gain with balanced,
> ...


Your recommendation makes sense, generally speaking. Interestingly enough I am getting the best results as follows:

Final E5000 (14ohm): 4.4mm HO and high gain
ATH-WP900 (38ohm): dito
PEARS UT-3 (25ohm): 3.5mm and high gain

Dunu ZEN is the next that will tested in a few days.

In all cases no hisses while music playing and for my tastes better dynamics in high gain.

I think there are many ways to enjoy the BX2+ and every owner will find his own solution to make his IEM/headphones shine through it.


----------



## DarginMahkum

F700 said:


> Your recommendation makes sense, generally speaking. Interestingly enough I am getting the best results as follows:
> 
> Final E5000 (14ohm): 4.4mm HO and high gain
> ATH-WP900 (38ohm): dito
> ...



That is very interesting, as for me even the  D8000 Pro hisses in high gain mode and balanced. You maybe have a golden sample or or maybe a different hardware revision?


----------



## F700

DarginMahkum said:


> That is very interesting, as for me even the  D8000 Pro hisses in high gain mode and balanced. You maybe have a golden sample or or maybe a different hardware revision?


Don’t know. As said before, happy owners we are in any cases.


----------



## MSA1133

F700 said:


> Don’t know. As said before, happy owners we are in any cases.



Man your impressions made me get the BX2+, there's something special about this awesome device !

The RAD-0s love the clean power ! Listening through High Gain and nothing but sweet music !


----------



## F700

Nice looking set-up, enjoy your RAD-0 out of the BX2+


----------



## subguy812

I am traveling a lot now, and I leave my BX-2 at home, but when I get home on the weekends it is fired up and I am always impressed. As stated, it is a clean, transparent sound and doesn't rely on its driving power to impress.


----------



## DarginMahkum

So, I tried the HD800 with BX2+ and SP2000 that will be with me for a while. There is again a slight hiss you notice as soon as you switch to high gain mode but it goes away with the start of music. Man, that combo sounds good. Even the bass with the original HD800.


----------



## normie610

MSA1133 said:


> Man your impressions made me get the BX2+, there's something special about this awesome device !
> 
> The RAD-0s love the clean power ! Listening through High Gain and nothing but sweet music !



Very nice! 

Well I’ve been addicted to BX-2+ with Diana V2, I hardly touch my IEMs anymore....perhaps it’s time to consider the Susvara


----------



## DarginMahkum

normie610 said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Well I’ve been addicted to BX-2+ with Diana V2, I hardly touch my IEMs anymore....perhaps it’s time to consider the Susvara



As I have written somewhere before,  normal headphones need juice, planars need vodka, Susvara needs vodka with gin mixed with rat poison boiling at 300 degrees. For the best results you need to throw in your favourite music CDs into the boiling mixture.


----------



## normie610

DarginMahkum said:


> As I have written somewhere before,  normal headphones need juice, planars need vodka, Susvara needs vodka with gin mixed with rat poison boiling at 300 degrees. For the best results you need to throw in your favourite music CDs into the boiling mixture.



Hahahaha....yep I’ve read it in the Susvara thread all the trial and error that owners did with speaker amps etc. to find the best synergy. I’m just thinking whether I should take the plunge to that black hole


----------



## arijitroy2

normie610 said:


> Hahahaha....yep I’ve read it in the Susvara thread all the trial and error that owners did with speaker amps etc. to find the best synergy. I’m just thinking whether I should take the plunge to that black hole


It was nice to see you mate  See you on the other side!!


----------



## normie610

arijitroy2 said:


> It was nice to see you mate  See you on the other side!!



Hahahaha....not yet buddy! Not yet


----------



## slex

Anyone using LessFox Green ( Single-Ended ) with DDhifi adapter DJ44C ( 3.5mm male) to 4.4mm female? Possible setup? Only wanted to use for IEMs.

TIA.


----------



## F700 (Feb 1, 2021)

Romi also knows how to make IEM cables.

The "Zero" or 零 in chinese is far from being cheap, but the level of craftsmanship is high and the added-value in terms of sound real for my ears. The picture below doesn’t render the cable justice. The cable is flexible, with rock solid connectors. The white/orange sleeve is gorgeous to look at, but also to the touch. It has a snakeskin feeling to it, nice. Last but not least, the very soft earhook get doubled near the 2pin connectors, to ensure longevity and great comfort.

Description from Romi's website:

_Zero utilised silver plated copper shielding, with our custom 7N OCC as cable’s core.

Calling our latest flagship as “Zero” is all about the characteristics of the cable, as it delivers the advantages of both silver and copper, while exerts their specialty harmoniously.

On our Zero cable, numerous testings were made to get the perfect ratio on the difference diameter of the cable’s core.

Thanks to the breakthrough on the material and ratio, we achieved a “silver-cable like” listening experience, _*with fast but controlled dynamic range and treble extension, while preserving a pleasant and smooth bass with a touch of warmth on vocal -> *I absolutely hear that!

The 零 has been made to match Romi's electronics. Blackest background ever, even in 4.4mm, with my sensitive 3BA CIEM. Not even a faint noise when no music playing.

Not a real cable believer myself, I decided to cash out a pretty big amount of money, by curiosity, but mostly because I trust Romi and had a good feeling on this one. It has paid off. The BX2+ and the "Zero" are meant to go together, my CIEM never sounded so accurate, detailed and very smooth at the same time. All in all, once more, very much impressed with Romi.






Pure leather transport bag


----------



## Pictograms

What... why did I not get any notifications that there was so much activity in this thread...

I’ve been busy comparing WA8 and the Romi, I think I prefer the tubes, but the BX-2 plus is super clean.

The WA8 is Waaaaay bigger


----------



## DarginMahkum

Pictograms said:


> What... why did I not get any notifications that there was so much activity in this thread...
> 
> I’ve been busy comparing WA8 and the Romi, I think I prefer the tubes, but the BX-2 plus is super clean.
> 
> The WA8 is Waaaaay bigger



I don't know why that happens. I sometimes wonder why there is no activity in a forum, I check it and find out pages of new posts. Some bug or is there a limit for the watched forums?

Have you ever tried / compared the WA11?


----------



## Pictograms

DarginMahkum said:


> I don't know why that happens. I sometimes wonder why there is no activity in a forum, I check it and find out pages of new posts. Some bug or is there a limit for the watched forums?
> 
> Have you ever tried / compared the WA11?


Unfortunately not, I got the WA8 and was happy enough to stay with it.
I hear it is very colour though so probably more like the WA8 than the BX-2


----------



## immortalsoul (Feb 2, 2021)

Hi, I am trying to decide if would be better for me to buy the BX-2 plus, or buy the Shanling M8 dap. Those of you guys that have the BX-2 and the Shanling M8, can you please advise. I have a Calyx M, a Acoustic Research AR-M2 and a Cayin N6II with A01 and E01 as daps right now. I want to mention that I was disappointed with amps that I bought in the past as Vorzuge Pure, Cayin C5 or Alo Continental. Thank you!


----------



## noplsestar

immortalsoul said:


> Hi, I am trying to decide if would be better for me to buy the BX-2 plus, or buy the Shanling M8 dap. Those of you guys that have the BX-2 and the Shanling M8, can you please advise. I have a Calyx M, a Acoustic Research AR-M2 and a Cayin N6II with A01 and E01 as daps right now. I want to mention that I was disappointed with amps that I bought in the past as Vorzuge Pure, Cayin C5 or Alo Continental. Thank you!


Only thing I know is: No matter what DAP you buy, with a good amplification that suits your source you will have a better sound. I guess the Shanling M8 has all that streaming option etc. If you´d need that, of course it would make sense that you buy the DAP. If sound is your only priority, get your self a Romi Audio amp 
Thing is: I bought the LPGT ti a few weeks back. Thought that now this upgraded version has much more power and could drive probably any headphone with ease, I woudn´t need an amp anymore. Well, I was wrong. The BX-1 (that isn´t even as good as thee BX-2+ - which I haven´t heard but I believe @F700 when he says that it´s better) has lifted the sound again. The amp just takes what´s there and highlights everything that´s good on your source ... and makes it "better". Btw. I also had the Vorzuge Duo II in my possession and was disappointed. I can guarantee you that the BX-1 is something else. Let alone the BX-2+. 
But I haven´t read anything about the Shanling M8 and didn´t hear it, so of course take my words with a grain of salt. Since the Romi Audio amp takes what´s there and makes it better, in a perfect world I would tell you to buy both


----------



## F700 (Feb 2, 2021)

noplsestar said:


> Only thing I know is: No matter what DAP you buy, with a good amplification that suits your source you will have a better sound. I guess the Shanling M8 has all that streaming option etc. If you´d need that, of course it would make sense that you buy the DAP. If sound is your only priority, get your self a Romi Audio amp
> Thing is: I bought the LPGT ti a few weeks back. Thought that now this upgraded version has much more power and could drive probably any headphone with ease, I woudn´t need an amp anymore. Well, I was wrong. The BX-1 (that isn´t even as good as thee BX-2+ - which I haven´t heard but I believe @F700 when he says that it´s better) has lifted the sound again. The amp just takes what´s there and highlights everything that´s good on your source ... and makes it "better". Btw. I also had the Vorzuge Duo II in my possession and was disappointed. I can guarantee you that the BX-1 is something else. Let alone the BX-2+.
> But I haven´t read anything about the Shanling M8 and didn´t hear it, so of course take my words with a grain of salt. Since the Romi Audio amp takes what´s there and makes it better, in a perfect world I would tell you to buy both


True words... or better said, it could have been my words based on my experience with my standalone DAPs that definitely reached next level with totl portable amps.


----------



## immortalsoul

Thanks to someone on this thread ( he knows who it is) soon I will have the BX-2 plus. I want to thank him for giving me the opportunity to try it.  I hope it is as good as you guys say


----------



## Pictograms

immortalsoul said:


> Thanks to someone on this thread ( he knows who it is) soon I will have the BX-2 plus. I want to thank him for giving me the opportunity to try it.  I hope it is as good as you guys say


Yep, decided I like the coloration of the WA8 more, hope you like it!


----------



## noplsestar

LPGT ti with Romi Audio BX-1 🥳


----------



## F700

noplsestar said:


> LPGT ti with Romi Audio BX-1 🥳


Nice tiny totl setup. The BX1 surely balances out the neutral and detailed signature of the LPGT very well.


----------



## F700 (Feb 4, 2021)

@twister6 : I dare quoting a sentence you posted today on the Cayin C9 thread regarding different amps at your disposal at the moment.

This puzzles me a bit: "_Romi Audio BX2 is a portable amp, though in comparison to C9 it is only solid state and Class A, *very powerful, almost too powerful for IEMs which is an overkill*". _

Not wanting to derail the C9 thread, I bring this here. Would you mind elaborating your impression about the BX2+ a bit further? It's interesting, because I have a different take regarding the ability of the BX2+ to drive IEMs. I think this amp is perfectly suited for IEMs, sensitive or not. I have thrown all my IEMs at it so far (+ the full size WP900) and it was a bliss everytime. Sure, one will have to experiment with 3.5mm, 4.4mm and gain to reach optimal results based on personal preferences.

Do you think the C9 is more suited for IEMs?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## immortalsoul

F700 said:


> @twister6 : I dare quoting a sentence you posted today on the Cayin C9 thread regarding different amps at your disposal at the moment.
> 
> This puzzles me a bit: "_Romi Audio BX2 is a portable amp, though in comparison to C9 it is only solid state and Class A, *very powerful, almost too powerful for IEMs which is an overkill*". _
> 
> ...


Hi, I think he has the BX-2, not the BX-2 +. The BX-2 from what I read is not iem friendly like BX-2 +


----------



## F700

immortalsoul said:


> Hi, I think he has the BX-2, not the BX-2 +. The BX-2 from what I read is not iem friendly like BX-2 +


I have learned something, thanks @immortalsoul. I was not aware of this major difference.


----------



## immortalsoul

F700 said:


> I have learned something, thanks @immortalsoul. I was not aware of this major difference.


Maybe people that had both can offer more details on the difference between the BX-2 and BX-2+


----------



## Nostoi

immortalsoul said:


> Maybe people that had both can offer more details on the difference between the BX-2 and BX-2+


I've had both, and while I'm not a great IEM guy myself, there's absolutely a difference in that the Plus variant seems to have better control over IEMs than the non-Plus version. As I think I said before, I had a few issues with the non-Plus version which the Plus has effectively fixed. Most notably was the scratchy volume and the slight channel imbalance on lower volumes. I find the Plus very smooth with IEMs on low gain - no sense of too much power at all.


----------



## F700

Nostoi said:


> I've had both, and while I'm not a great IEM guy myself, there's absolutely a difference in that the Plus variant seems to have better control over IEMs than the non-Plus version. As I think I said before, I had a few issues with the non-Plus version which the Plus has effectively fixed. Most notably was the scratchy volume and the slight channel imbalance on lower volumes. I find the Plus very smooth with IEMs on low gain - no sense of too much power at all.


Thanks for this, very helpful!


----------



## Nostoi

F700 said:


> Thanks for this, very helpful!


Happy to help. I hope @twister6 also gets to try the Plus version at some point, given the improvements.


----------



## F700

Nostoi said:


> Happy to help. I hope @twister6 also gets to try the Plus version at some point, given the improvements.


Yes, I am hoping for a C9 vs. BX2+ match at some point. Given the price of the C9 and the utter-pleasure I have with the BX2+, I most likely will skip the Cayin totl amp. But anyway, comparisons are always good to have.


----------



## noplsestar

F700 said:


> Yes, I am hoping for a C9 vs. BX2+ match at some point. Given the price of the C9 and the utter-pleasure I have with the BX2+, I most likely will skip the Cayin totl amp. But anyway, comparisons are always good to have.


it‘s also not only a question of price but also of portability. The C9 is transportable, not portable. The BX-2+ isn’t small either but it’s not too big to carry around I guess.


----------



## F700

noplsestar said:


> it‘s also not only a question of price but also of portability. The C9 is transportable, not portable. The BX-2+ isn’t small either but it’s not too big to carry around I guess.


The size might matters for some users, very true.


----------



## noplsestar

F700 said:


> The size might matters for some users, very true.


Yes, for those who want to listen on the go every day, like me. BUT of course a comparison between those two wouldn’t hurt at all 😜


----------



## Pictograms

F700 said:


> The size might matters for some users, very true.


Funny enough I found the BX-2 a little to small for me, I want walking around with it and prefer the hefty weight and size of the WA8. But if I wanted to travel with an amp the BX-2 is definitely small enough


----------



## LabelH

I visit their store today because of curiosity. The store located in attic floor and take stairs from beside lamp shop, there is also small banner outside.
They do provide audition for the products (headamp and cables), unfortunately i didn't bring my gears expected i could buy immediately and try at home.
Inside store is small but quiet (outside is street market but i didn't hear much noise inside). I already place order for BX-2+, estimate to arrive after Chinese New Year.


----------



## Nostoi

LabelH said:


> I visit their store today because of curiosity. The store located in attic floor and take stairs from beside lamp shop, there is also small banner outside.
> They do provide audition for the products (headamp and cables), unfortunately i didn't bring my gears expected i could buy immediately and try at home.
> Inside store is small but quiet (outside is street market but i didn't hear much noise inside). I already place order for BX-2+, estimate to arrive after Chinese New Year.


Interesting, thanks. Atmospheric photo and curious opening hours. I always like to see these specific details of faraway places. (Would love to visit HK also).


----------



## F700 (Feb 5, 2021)

LabelH said:


> I visit their store today because of curiosity. The store located in attic floor and take stairs from beside lamp shop, there is also small banner outside.
> They do provide audition for the products (headamp and cables), unfortunately i didn't bring my gears expected i could buy immediately and try at home.
> Inside store is small but quiet (outside is street market but i didn't hear much noise inside). I already place order for BX-2+, estimate to arrive after Chinese New Year.


Boutique feeling _par excellence!_ Massive thanks for that. Welcome to the BX2+ owner's club.


----------



## LabelH

Nostoi said:


> Interesting, thanks. Atmospheric photo and curious opening hours. I always like to see these specific details of faraway places. (Would love to visit HK also).



Sure. It's because you guys raise my attention from C9 thread and many people praise BX-2+, there must be something, something "interesting" 
Yes, because of unusual opening hours, those in local may need to plan ahead before visit for audition.


----------



## runssical

Romi Audio's website offers scant details about their three portable amps. There's no photos of the internals or batteries. 

Has anyone cracked open a BX2+, BX1, or the HD8 that can share photos and describe what type of batteries these amps are using and how their wired to the board?


----------



## immortalsoul

I you check this thread you will find the internals of BX-2 and BX-2 plus


----------



## runssical

After seeing the poorly worded reply @noplsestar received from Romi it seems that there's a huge language barrier here that makes obtaining information on the products difficult and could complicate post-sale support in the event you receive a lemon.


----------



## runssical

immortalsoul said:


> I you check this thread you will find the internals of BX-2 and BX-2 plus



Okay thanks


----------



## runssical

F700 said:


> Here you go my friend:



Anyone know the brand name of the smaller amp pictured on the right? Googling doesn't help.


----------



## immortalsoul (Feb 9, 2021)

that is dethonray ha-2 amp, the amp is sold out and the company doesn't produce it anymore


----------



## runssical

immortalsoul said:


> that is dethonray ha-2 amp, the amp is sold out and the company doesn't produce it anymore



Thanks for the info. Looks like the company might have gone belly up. Their website errors out.

http://www.dethonray.com/expire.php


----------



## immortalsoul

It is more like a one guy thing that had/has few products. You can check more on their threads,  here is about Romi and their products


----------



## F700 (Feb 10, 2021)

runssical said:


> Anyone know the brand name of the smaller amp pictured on the right? Googling doesn't help.


Edit: question already answered


----------



## Nostoi

runssical said:


> After seeing the poorly worded reply @noplsestar received from Romi it seems that there's a huge language barrier here that makes obtaining information on the products difficult and could complicate post-sale support in the event you receive a lemon.


The BX2 Plus (and maybe their other amps, too) have a 1 year warranty and a 10 year repair service. Romi are fairly well known and well respect within the community, so I think you can buy fairly confidently notwithstanding the language barrier. If you are concerned by their English, you can buy from the UK distributor, Audio Concierge, where the communication should be fluid and without ambiguity.


----------



## DarginMahkum

runssical said:


> After seeing the poorly worded reply @noplsestar received from Romi it seems that there's a huge language barrier here that makes obtaining information on the products difficult and could complicate post-sale support in the event you receive a lemon.



I was in touch with Johnny from the UK Romi office and there was no language issue. I called the office in HK and he mentioned that his English is not very good and put me in touch with the UK rep. Have you tried writing directly to @Romi Audio here on HeadFi?


----------



## runssical (Feb 10, 2021)

What are the retailel


DarginMahkum said:


> I was in touch with Johnny from the UK Romi office and there was no language issue. I called the office in HK and he mentioned that his English is not very good and put me in touch with the UK rep. Have you tried writing directly to @Romi Audio here on HeadFi?



Well I'll try emailing them. My main concern with any portable amp (or dac) is the battery setup. Li-on cells only last a year before they start to noticeably degrade. I want to be able to change batteries myself just like people do with smartphones (even sealed phones). Of course millions of phones are sold each year which helps to maintain a healthy marketplace for replacement batteries. That's not the case with portable audio devices. If the manufacturer uses an unusual form factor Li-ion or LiPo pack it can be impossible to find a quality replacement.

I like what Cayin recently did with their new C9 amplifier. They built the device around 4 cell 18650 power craddle with independent batteries that are ubiquitous, easy to obtain, inexpensive, and easy to swap in and out. This should be standard practice for this industry.

I will email Romi and ask them if they use 18650 cells or at the very minimum a common place Li-ion/LiPo pack. It's not my intention to buy a pricey piece of gear with an expiration date on it. If anyone here has a HD8 or BX1 and is brave enough to pop it open and take some photos of the board layout, battery, and PSU section that would be appreciated. I'm sure there's other people besides myself who are curious to see what's what.


----------



## Nostoi

runssical said:


> What are the retailel
> 
> 
> Well I'll try emailing them. My main concern with any portable amp (or dac) is the battery setup. Li-on cells only last a year before they start to noticeably degrade. I want to be able to change batteries myself just like people do with smartphones (even sealed phones). Of course millions of phones are sold each year which helps to maintain a healthy marketplace for replacement batteries. That's not the case with portable audio devices. If the manufacturer uses an unusual form factor Li-ion or LiPo pack it can be impossible to find a quality replacement.
> ...


They use a 3.7V Li-ion battery 8000mAh in the BX2 Plus (specs). There's a picture of the innards below (posted earlier on this thread).


----------



## LabelH

It come earlier than i expect. Since i haven't seen someone upload unboxing photo, i attach some here.

*1 year* *warranty *+ *10 years* *repair service* (after 10 years maybe Playstation 6/RTX 5090 already released )










I audition their encryption series cable _Zero_, _TaiChi_, and "special regional" model.
Unfortunately, for special model, i can't test it directly to my DAP, so i can't share anything yet.
Early impression for _Zero _and _TaiChi_, it shares same signature speaker-like tuning has some treble energy, faster bass response.
The difference: _Zero _has more body a bit than _TaiChi, _not too far from each other.
One of my complain is the ear guide not quite fitting my ears.
I also chat a bit about BX2 and deliver message for medium gain, and _something else_..

Bonus: special mod copper case, quite heavy i estimate around 500gr. Looks nice


----------



## runssical (Feb 10, 2021)

Nostoi said:


> They use a 3.7V Li-ion battery 8000mAh in the BX2 Plus (specs). There's a picture of the innards below (posted earlier on this thread).



She's a beaut. I can see the battery wires in the top right. Looks like two pin JST connector. I would imagine that it would be pretty easy to wire a new battery into this enclosure.

Thanks a lot for linking the photo!


----------



## runssical

They should have put a knurl on the pot


----------



## noplsestar

LabelH said:


> It come earlier than i expect. Since i haven't seen someone upload unboxing photo, i attach some here.
> 
> *1 year* *warranty *+ *10 years* *repair service* (after 10 years maybe Playstation 6/RTX 5090 already released )
> 
> ...


Thanks for your impressions and pics! Man, this Chord Copper mod looks killer 
Can you tell us more about this "special regional model"?


----------



## carlosgab

carlosgab said:


> My insomnia.


In this set up my left channel stopped working. I have tried to switch and rule out the cable, interconnect, headphone, and DAP. It seems it is the amp. Anyone experienced this before?


----------



## normie610

carlosgab said:


> In this set up my left channel stopped working. I have tried to switch and rule out the cable, interconnect, headphone, and DAP. It seems it is the amp. Anyone experienced this before?



Maybe the headphone cable jack isn’t fully inserted?


----------



## carlosgab

I have thought of that too, checked and pushed the jacks even on the interconnect.


----------



## carlosgab

normie610 said:


> Maybe the headphone cable jack isn’t fully inserted?






Weirdly it works when it is plugged only this much. Maybe it is my adapter although it works with my desktop amp plugged all the way in.


----------



## LabelH

noplsestar said:


> Thanks for your impressions and pics! Man, this Chord Copper mod looks killer
> Can you tell us more about this "special regional model"?



There is new earphone cable will be release for "asia region" market only . From memories, they are more lively and balance than _Zero _and _Taichi _but i tested it on BX2+, the other model on DAP directly because i forgot to bring 4.4 adapter.


----------



## runssical

carlosgab said:


> In this set up my left channel stopped working. I have tried to switch and rule out the cable, interconnect, headphone, and DAP. It seems it is the amp. Anyone experienced this before?





carlosgab said:


> Weirdly it works when it is plugged only this much. Maybe it is my adapter although it works with my desktop amp plugged all the way in.



I've had this happen once before. Can't remember what the device was. If the plug on that cable fully inserts and works properly in several other device jacks than Romi takes a hit here in build quality.


----------



## normie610

carlosgab said:


> Weirdly it works when it is plugged only this much. Maybe it is my adapter although it works with my desktop amp plugged all the way in.



Ah so you’re using an adapter? Yeah perhaps it’s causing the issues. Do you have another adapter that you can try?


----------



## runssical

@carlosgab hope you get this sorted out. Keep us updated.


----------



## carlosgab

Thanks guys. My trusty cable maker (who makes great cables in SG I can say) told me its a generic 4.4mm jack since it is somewhat difficult and not cheap to find a high quality 4.4mm. (At least Neutrik 4.4mm would have been fine if there was but..)

I am planning to visit few stores in here to give it a try. I hope its just the jack cause this amp is getting so much love. I bring it to shops and have been enjoying it with different headphones. Have not tried it with Heddphones though I wonder.


----------



## immortalsoul

Hi guys,  I just wanted to let you know that I got the BX-2 plus.  I will give you more impressions when I have a better idea of the sound,  enough to say that I  tried the amp with Acoustic research Ar m2 and it seems that Acoustic research Ar m2 amp section is good enough that BX-2 plus doesn't bring anything more to the table,  at least these are my first impressions,  but...I tried the amp with Cayin N6ii with A01 and oh my,  it sounds impressive to say the least. I  liked the A01 on itself but I always thought that it sounded veiled and the soundstage was narrow, but now the veil is lifted and the soundstage is increased in both depth and width and the sound is more tight,  I quite like what I hear. Is the first time that I think that something might reach the sound of Acoustic research Ar m2.  Yes,  it is a stack but I believe it is a great investment to get the sound up a notch. I will try later the Calyx M and E01 motherboard, but for now I enjoy listening to BX-2 plus with Cayin n6ii with A01


----------



## carlosgab

One more thing,





 I am not exactly an OCD person but has anyone notice that their volume pot is off center? Or is it just mine?


----------



## normie610

carlosgab said:


> One more thing, I am not exactly an OCD person but has anyone notice that their volume pot is off center? Or is it just mine?



I haven’t noticed that. I’ll take a look later and let you know.


----------



## LabelH (Feb 10, 2021)

carlosgab said:


> One more thing, I am not exactly an OCD person but has anyone notice that their volume pot is off center? Or is it just mine?


I have same like that for the front side but from top side is still flat. It's more noticeable when light turn on. 
Mine still new, so I'm not sure condition after long usage. But i don't mind slight cosmetic for now.


----------



## immortalsoul (Feb 10, 2021)

I have to say this is the best acquisition that I maybe in a long time.  I was looking to purchase a new dap and I was eying for Shanling M8 but this amp is what I needed. I just purchased the T01 motherboard instead for the Cayin N6ii because I like the dac in that motherboard and I believe BX-2 plus is going to take it to the next level. I had the T01 before and sold it together with the Cayin N6ii and at that time I was disappointed when I compared with my M2. I repurchased the Cayin N6ii to try E01 board and I was disappointed again but I believe now the BX-2 plus is the thing that I needed to really make theT01 sound its best.  Now I am eying for the Cayin C9 instead. BX-2 plus is the first amp I bought that impressed me.  I am a believer in stacks now


----------



## normie610

immortalsoul said:


> I have to say this is the best acquisition that I maybe in a long time.  I was looking to purchase a new dap and I was eying for Shanling M8 but this amp is what I needed. I just purchased the T01 motherboard instead for the Cayin N6ii because I like the dac in that motherboard and I believe BX-2 plus is going to take it to the next level. I had the T01 before and sold it together with the Cayin N6ii and at that time I was disappointed when I compared with my M2. I repurchased the Cayin N6ii to try E01 board and I was disappointed again but I believe now the BX-2 plus is the thing that I needed toreally maketheT01 soundits best.  Now I am eying for the Cayin C9 instead. BX-2 plus is the first amp I bought that impressed me.  I am a believer in stacks now



I think both BX-2 Plus and C9 are easily the best portable amps at the moment. Perhaps the Diablo from iFi could be a great contender as well. It’s interesting to think that perhaps the trend of stacking is slowly moving back into the picture, especially with great recent amp releases  

BX-2 Plus drives my Diana V2 beautifully, although compared to my Burson stack it’s still a notch or two below. But for portable setup, they really are amazing.


----------



## carlosgab

LabelH said:


> I have same like that for the front side but from top side is still flat. It's more noticeable when light turn on.
> Mine still new, so I'm not sure condition after long usage. But i don't mind slight cosmetic for now.


Honestly I noticed this when I got it from Romi Audio last month.


----------



## LabelH

carlosgab said:


> Honestly I noticed this when I got it from Romi Audio last month.


I see. This could be feedback for developing their next iteration product later.


----------



## noplsestar (Feb 11, 2021)

immortalsoul said:


> I have to say this is the best acquisition that I maybe in a long time.  I was looking to purchase a new dap and I was eying for Shanling M8 but this amp is what I needed. I just purchased the T01 motherboard instead for the Cayin N6ii because I like the dac in that motherboard and I believe BX-2 plus is going to take it to the next level. I had the T01 before and sold it together with the Cayin N6ii and at that time I was disappointed when I compared with my M2. I repurchased the Cayin N6ii to try E01 board and I was disappointed again but I believe now the BX-2 plus is the thing that I needed to really make theT01 sound its best.  Now I am eying for the Cayin C9 instead. BX-2 plus is the first amp I bought that impressed me.  I am a believer in stacks now


Welcome to the stacks club


----------



## runssical

@carlosgab, Yes, based on your photos and an earlier photo from another person the knobs on the BX2+ look crooked.


----------



## F700

runssical said:


> @carlosgab, Yes, based on your photos and an earlier photo from another person the knobs on the BX2+ look crooked.


My knob slightly is on the right side, but perfectly flat otherwise. I think Romi put the knob a bit on right center because they had to do it like this. Mandatory in the design. Moreover, moving the knob is very smooth and gives a solid feel. Nothing to worry about, I guess.


----------



## Nostoi

My knob is also to the right (so to speak...), but what really grinds my OCD gears is the typo on "Input." They had the same typos on non-Plus. Not a big deal, but just looks a bit odd. The typo is even replicated on the box, so I guess they didn't realise that's not how "Input" is spelt.


----------



## LabelH (Feb 11, 2021)

Interconnect cable like second heart of BX2 (and others amp). It could adapt signature very well.


----------



## Nostoi

LabelH said:


> Interconnect cable like second heart of BX2 (and others amp). It could adapt signature very well.


I agree. I have a Plussound X8 in silver plated cooper with rhodium 4.4mm terminations, which I recommend very much. Makes quite a difference from my previous 4.4mm interconnect.


----------



## F700

Nostoi said:


> I agree. I have a Plussound X8 in silver plated cooper with rhodium 4.4mm terminations, which I recommend very much. Makes quite a difference from my previous 4.4mm interconnect.


How many inches?


----------



## Nostoi

F700 said:


> How many inches?


8 inches.


----------



## F700

Nostoi said:


> 8 inches.


Thanks


----------



## noplsestar (Feb 11, 2021)

F700 said:


> Thanks


Wait. I want, too 

Ps.: Or I will wait ... have some Arctic Cables interconnects incoming. Too much at once isn’t fun 😜


----------



## F700

noplsestar said:


> Wait. I want, too
> 
> Ps.: Or I will wait ... have some Arctic Cables interconnects incoming. Too much at once isn’t fun 😜


I take the Gold one.


----------



## noplsestar

F700 said:


> I take the Gold one.


aaah, yes, who wants silver when he can get gold 😂


----------



## F700 (Feb 11, 2021)

F700 said:


> I take the Gold one.


Gold plated copper, not the hybrid. Sound description ticks all my boxes. Snake oil? Yes maybe, but I am cooking with snake oil, and it tastes great. No no, I noticed difference myself with interconnect.


----------



## F700 (Feb 11, 2021)

noplsestar said:


> aaah, yes, who wants silver when he can get gold 😂




A fantastic artist by the way...


----------



## carlosgab

LabelH said:


> I have same like that for the front side but from top side is still flat. It's more noticeable when light turn on.
> Mine still new, so I'm not sure condition after long usage. But i don't mind slight cosmetic for now.





F700 said:


> My knob slightly is on the right side, but perfectly flat otherwise. I think Romi put the knob a bit on right center because they had to do it like this. Mandatory in the design. Moreover, moving the knob is very smooth and gives a solid feel. Nothing to worry about, I guess.





Nostoi said:


> My knob is also to the right (so to speak...), but what really grinds my OCD gears is the typo on "Input." They had the same typos on non-Plus. Not a big deal, but just looks a bit odd. The typo is even replicated on the box, so I guess they didn't realise that's not how "Input" is spelt.


Its quite comforting to know that its quite normal to have this slight cosmetic issue. Romi Audio on the other hand quickly replied last night and asked me to ship the item to UK although my thoughts are battling if I really should send this. I think I can make do with the plug problem. Just a slight pull from the plug sorts out the missing left channel sound anyway.


----------



## noplsestar

carlosgab said:


> Its quite comforting to know that its quite normal to have this slight cosmetic issue. Romi Audio on the other hand quickly replied last night and asked me to ship the item to UK although my thoughts are battling if I really should send this. I think I can make do with the plug problem. Just a slight pull from the plug sorts out the missing left channel sound anyway.


Also my knob of the BX-1 leans a bit on the right side. So it seems to be „normal“


----------



## Nostoi

I've been listening to the BX2 Plus with the humble Lotoo S1 this morning driving the Audio-Technica WP900. Super nice combo. The BX2 Plus makes the S1 a formidable dac.


----------



## F700

Nostoi said:


> I've been listening to the BX2 Plus with the humble Lotoo S1 this morning driving the Audio-Technica WP900. Super nice combo. The BX2 Plus makes the S1 a formidable dac.


Digging the WP900 with the BX2+ as well 👍


----------



## Bodster

Anyone know if there is typically a sale for Chinese New Year on their site?


----------



## noplsestar

Bodster said:


> Anyone know if there is typically a sale for Chinese New Year on their site?


Doesn’t seem so ...


----------



## Bodster

Yeh, unfortunately haha


----------



## F700

First time tonight that I try pairing BX2+ and DTR1. Ok, it might be the Oyaide interconnect and the Romi Zero cable with my CIEM, but the synergy is at its best. Better than with the Calyx M. Not by much, but it "moves" me. All is there and nothing's missing. I never had this "end-of-road" feeling so far. Breathtaking audio.


----------



## F700

Since the Romi amp came in, I just spent 3 or 4 days with the Phatlab Chimera. I think *cough* that the BX2+ is the better amp overall. This natural sound, effortless amplification is a marvel. Cannot get enough of it.


----------



## ChrisLN

runssical said:


> She's a beaut. I can see the battery wires in the top right. Looks like two pin JST connector. I would imagine that it would be pretty easy to wire a new battery into this enclosure.
> 
> Thanks a lot for linking the photo!



Happen to see this picture on Taobao which shows the internal with the battery.


----------



## F700 (Feb 12, 2021)

ChrisLN said:


> Happen to see this picture on Taobao which shows the internal with the battery.


Thanks a lot. This looks as beautiful as it sounds.


----------



## runssical

ChrisLN said:


> Happen to see this picture on Taobao which shows the internal with the battery.



Thanks for sharing the photo. The battery inside appears to be 2 cells in series with a 2pin JST connector. Could be PH or XH pitch. 

Looks similar to this battery:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/3-7V-5000m...-/183497158640?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292


----------



## runssical

Taobao's website is a hot mess. I wouldn't feel comfortable ordering anything off that site.


----------



## subguy812

The BX2+, D9200 and M8....


----------



## hybridnut

F700 said:


> First time tonight that I try pairing BX2+ and DTR1. Ok, it might be the Oyaide interconnect and the Romi Zero cable with my CIEM, but the synergy is at its best. Better than with the Calyx M. Not by much, but it "moves" me. All is there and nothing's missing. I never had this "end-of-road" feeling so far. Breathtaking audio.


Where did u get the awesome case for bx2+?


----------



## F700

hybridnut said:


> Where did u get the awesome case for bx2+?


You can order it with the BX2+ via Romi shop


----------



## runssical

F700 said:


> You can order it with the BX2+ via Romi shop



I prefer to buy from sellers based in our my region/country with local inventory. Romi needs to get a US address to inventory and ship product like many other Chinese sellers do on eBay. Makes returns feasible. Otherwise, returns are practically impossible if there's a problem.


----------



## darren700 (Feb 15, 2021)

just put my Ifi Micro IDSD Signature up for sale so I can buy a BX-2 Plus! 

I really want to try it with my R6 2020.. I have a feeling it will be a great pairing with my IEM's, D7200, LCD-XC and Edition X V2. Hopefully the IDSD Signature sells fast! 

I would really love to try the Cayin C9 also but the price is just too high! sounds like I cant go wrong with either the C9 or BX-2+ though..


----------



## MSA1133

runssical said:


> I prefer to buy from sellers based in our my region/country with local inventory. Romi needs to get a US address to inventory and ship product like many other Chinese sellers do on eBay. Makes returns feasible. Otherwise, returns are practically impossible if there's a problem.



Mine got shipped from the UK. I think they have a partner store there.


----------



## subguy812

I am working on a review of the IEM cable offerings from Romi, the TaiChi and the Zero cable. Between life and work travel I am working on this as quickly as possible.


----------



## ChrisLN

I would say this is decent enough to get power cord free. The volume knob is at around 11 o’clock on high gain for my normal listening level of pop, jazz, etc. It may not be as dynamic as my home setup with a Bakoon AMP-13R, but decent enough to be out of the house. And it is not burned-in yet since I just got it yesterday from Romi.


----------



## noplsestar

ChrisLN said:


> I would say this is decent enough to get power cord free. The volume knob is at around 11 o’clock on high gain for my normal listening level of pop, jazz, etc. It may not be as dynamic as my home setup with a Bakoon AMP-13R, but decent enough to be out of the house. And it is not burned-in yet since I just got it yesterday from Romi.


Thanks for your first impressions. Would be great to hear what you can say about the sound of the BX-2+ when it´s fully burned in (whatever that means in terms of hours - or days). BTW what interconnect cable between the DAP and the amp do you have here?


----------



## ChrisLN

noplsestar said:


> Thanks for your first impressions. Would be great to hear what you can say about the sound of the BX-2+ when it´s fully burned in (whatever that means in terms of hours - or days). BTW what interconnect cable between the DAP and the amp do you have here?



I’ll post more after some usage. The interconnect was made by a guy in China while I was there in 2019. Pretty decent workmanship so I had him made a whole set with different combinations of  connectors.


----------



## normie610

ChrisLN said:


> I would say this is decent enough to get power cord free. The volume knob is at around 11 o’clock on high gain for my normal listening level of pop, jazz, etc. It may not be as dynamic as my home setup with a Bakoon AMP-13R, but decent enough to be out of the house. And it is not burned-in yet since I just got it yesterday from Romi.



How far is BX-2+ performance against the Bakoon? I’m about to get the Bakoon for my upcoming Susvara, so I’m just curious whether it’s a night and day difference


----------



## ChrisLN

normie610 said:


> How far is BX-2+ performance against the Bakoon? I’m about to get the Bakoon for my upcoming Susvara, so I’m just curious whether it’s a night and day difference



So far I’ve only very briefly compared them. Tonality of the two are pretty similar, I would say, with the Bakoon having tighter and more articulate bass as well as better detailed mid and high for sure. The differences are clear when listened side by side but the BX-2+ with Susvara is pretty enjoyable on its own still. I would be happy to take it on the move and enjoy the music.


----------



## milkdudd

I have read about a dozen or so pages here and so far the Romi amp owners seem to be from Europe and Asia. Have any of you USA residents purchase directly from Romi? I know I can contact them directly but would like to hear if there are satisfied customers here that would recommend purchasing from them


----------



## Xinlisupreme

How does BX-2+ pair with M8?


----------



## subguy812

Xinlisupreme said:


> How does BX-2+ pair with M8?


Wonderfully! The M8 also has a good LO. The BX2+ has so much clarity that it really allows the rich tonality and timbre of the M8 to shine.


----------



## DarginMahkum (Feb 17, 2021)

Hellish good pairing... YinLvMei W1 (I should call it L1 as it is not running Windows 10 anymore but Linux) paired with BX2+ driving T+A Solitaire P.


----------



## ChrisLN

milkdudd said:


> I have read about a dozen or so pages here and so far the Romi amp owners seem to be from Europe and Asia. Have any of you USA residents purchase directly from Romi? I know I can contact them directly but would like to hear if there are satisfied customers here that would recommend purchasing from them



I am in US. Just got my BX2+ 2days ago from Romi HK shipped through UPS. It took about a week which is pretty fast consider it's CNY holidays.


----------



## normie610

DarginMahkum said:


> Hellish good pairing... YinLvMei W1 (I should call it L1 as it is not running Windows 10 anymore but Linux) paired with BX2+ driving T+A Solitaire P.



Have you decided to keep the BX-2+?


----------



## DarginMahkum

normie610 said:


> Have you decided to keep the BX-2+?



I am not sure if I need it with W1 but I will decide. W1 alone sounds really good and it is poweful. But BX2+ improves a bit more. Let's see.


----------



## mammal

Just wanted to confirm before buying one. Can I listen on battery only until I run out of battery and then plug it to its charger and continue listening? I am guessing this is possible, would be a bit strange to need to wait until it is recharged again. Thanks for confirming this.


----------



## normie610

mammal said:


> Just wanted to confirm before buying one. Can I listen on battery only until I run out of battery and then plug it to its charger and continue listening? I am guessing this is possible, would be a bit strange to need to wait until it is recharged again. Thanks for confirming this.



Yes you can continue listening, no problem.


----------



## eskamobob1

ChrisLN said:


> I would say this is decent enough to get power cord free. The volume knob is at around 11 o’clock on high gain for my normal listening level of pop, jazz, etc. It may not be as dynamic as my home setup with a Bakoon AMP-13R, but decent enough to be out of the house. And it is not burned-in yet since I just got it yesterday from Romi.



Does lpgt not have a grounded 4-pin?

Also, susvara portable.... you a crazy dude, lol. Excited to see yiu impressions against high end amps on cans yaht are fully driven by the bx2


----------



## milkdudd

ChrisLN said:


> I am in US. Just got my BX2+ 2days ago from Romi HK shipped through UPS. It took about a week which is pretty fast consider it's CNY holidays.


Very curious to hear your opinions after you get a chance to listen a bit. I'm pretty sure I want to get one of these


----------



## ChrisLN

eskamobob1 said:


> Does lpgt not have a grounded 4-pin?
> 
> Also, susvara portable.... you a crazy dude, lol. Excited to see yiu impressions against high end amps on cans yaht are fully driven by the bx2



To be honest I dont know if LPGT connected the ground pin on the 4.4 or not. I had the cable made that way before I even got the LPGT. For my brief impression so far against the Bakoon please check out my earlier post.


----------



## ChrisLN

milkdudd said:


> Very curious to hear your opinions after you get a chance to listen a bit. I'm pretty sure I want to get one of these



I have posted some very brief impression a bit earlier. In short it’s a enjoyable listen to me with Susvara even if it’s not up to the level of a Bakoon.


----------



## Calfredo826

eskamobob1 said:


> Does lpgt not have a grounded 4-pin?
> 
> Also, susvara portable.... you a crazy dude, lol. Excited to see yiu impressions against high end amps on cans yaht are fully driven by the bx2


The LPGT does have a grounded 4-pin. I use a 4.4 to 4.4 balanced cable from my mass-kobo 428 to my LPGT without issues.


----------



## eskamobob1

ChrisLN said:


> I have posted some very brief impression a bit earlier. In short it’s a enjoyable listen to me with Susvara even if it’s not up to the level of a Bakoon.



ah, sorry if I didnt put it well. Im currious to hear your judgements on bx2+ vs bakoon on less power hungry cans. I would imagine any differences would be pretty greatly excentuated by the fact that suvara gobbles up power.


----------



## F700

Looking for a new interconnect? Eric Chong from Eletech just gave me confirmation that 3 interconnects officially will be released in March:

_All prices for a 3.5mm connector on both ends_
Socrates : USD 169.-
Plato: USD 199.-
Illiad: USD 299.-

Illiad will do it for me.


----------



## noplsestar (Feb 20, 2021)

F700 said:


> Looking for a new interconnect? Eric Chong from Eletech just gave me confirmation that 3 interconnects officially will be released in March:
> 
> _All prices for a 3.5mm connector on both ends_Count me in!
> Socrates : USD 169.-
> ...


Count me in!

Ps.: I am also impatiently awaiting their headphone cable release before summer ...


----------



## ChrisLN

eskamobob1 said:


> ah, sorry if I didnt put it well. Im currious to hear your judgements on bx2+ vs bakoon on less power hungry cans. I would imagine any differences would be pretty greatly excentuated by the fact that suvara gobbles up power.



So I did a brief comparison with the Ether Flow this morning. Ether flow sounded different between the two. With the bx2+, EF has slightly less bass quantity and a bit more treble. On the bakoon the EF's high-mid and treble sounded smoother, more organic, with more bass slam. Going back and forth between the two, the bakoon has some degrees of analog feel to it, if you know what I mean. Also the soundstage seems to be better defined on the bakoon, with both EF and Susvara. The headphones were connected to the 4.4 balanced on the bx2+ but the bakoon is single ended.


----------



## milkdudd

Does anyone know with certainty how much the BX-2 Plus weighs? The website says 300g but I could swear someone on this forum said 370g. About a 23% difference. Trying to determine if I can replace my Mojo and remain fairly comfortable walking and bike riding. Thanks in advance


----------



## eskamobob1

milkdudd said:


> Does anyone know with certainty how much the BX-2 Plus weighs? The website says 300g but I could swear someone on this forum said 370g. About a 23% difference. Trying to determine if I can replace my Mojo and remain fairly comfortable walking and bike riding. Thanks in advance


You still need a source with the bx2+ so you need to factor that into the weight. Also, honestly, what are you using that need bx2+ power but don't impede riding a bike?


----------



## milkdudd (Feb 21, 2021)

eskamobob1 said:


> You still need a source with the bx2+ so you need to factor that into the weight. Also, honestly, what are you using that need bx2+ power but don't impede riding a bike?


Thanks for the reply. To be honest I could remain happy with my Chord Mojo and Android/uapp as a source with an on-the-go cable, but testing has shown a pretty huge gap in sound quality between that and my Marantz HD-DAC1 desktop setup. Trying to get that level of sound quality while out and about. I have several parks within walking and bicycle riding distance that are right on the lake. I intend to use my Dunu Zen iems as primary but I want to keep the option open of maybe getting a nice pelican type hard case and take the BX-2 plus and maybe some nice over the ear cans to the lake with me. In that scenario I would switch to the cans after I'm at the lake. Thinking maybe Senn 800S which I don't yet have. Guess I'm just looking for a do it all type amp to keep my options open as to what I will drive with it.

Should have also mentioned I do realize I will need to buy a dap to use with it


----------



## eskamobob1

Have you thiyght about just getting a big boi dap like the dx220 max or kann cube? Seems like a much more reasonable portable solution if you aren't planning on demanding planars


----------



## milkdudd

eskamobob1 said:


> Have you thiyght about just getting a big boi dap like the dx220 max or kann cube? Seems like a much more reasonable portable solution if you aren't planning on demanding planars


Yes, I agree that at this time I don't need the power that this amp puts out (except maybe my AKG 702 65th anniversary) but I would like something that gives me the option to use almost any headphone in the future. And while my main focus is to use it when I'm out and about, if it sounds better than my current desktop setup I would use it at home too. As I mentioned, I realize I will need a DAP as well so maybe I should go ahead and get that first and just see how happy I am with the sound quality. Was kind of leaning towards the HiBy R6 2020. That dx220 max looks awesome but at $1,900 and 700g I'm not so sure it's for me. I'm really open to all options, I just don't want to spend a lot of money and not realize an increase in sound quality from my current android/mojo setup


----------



## eskamobob1

milkdudd said:


> Yes, I agree that at this time I don't need the power that this amp puts out (except maybe my AKG 702 65th anniversary) but I would like something that gives me the option to use almost any headphone in the future. And while my main focus is to use it when I'm out and about, if it sounds better than my current desktop setup I would use it at home too. As I mentioned, I realize I will need a DAP as well so maybe I should go ahead and get that first and just see how happy I am with the sound quality. Was kind of leaning towards the HiBy R6 2020. That dx220 max looks awesome but at $1,900 and 700g I'm not so sure it's for me. I'm really open to all options, I just don't want to spend a lot of money and not realize an increase in sound quality from my current android/mojo setup



Honestly, I think the answer is going to come down to what you have right now. The 702s are like 105d/mw so they arent that hard to run. The mojo should be plenty. IMO, if you dont have much in terms of hi-fi cans yet, spend your money there first. You can absalutely steup up SQ wise from a mojo under 1k, but you increase from better cans will be much greater than better source will if you dont have clear/arya/LCD-X/etc yet


----------



## subguy812

The BX2+ doesnt have an overpowering sense of volume. It focuses on quality reproduction. I have quite a few DAPs, many of the latest releases, and I still have the BX2+. I don't always use it, but there are times it is just right. I would tell you there is no coloration, only clarity and clear, pure sound. Not to discount any other advice you are getting but....


----------



## milkdudd

eskamobob1 said:


> Honestly, I think the answer is going to come down to what you have right now. The 702s are like 105d/mw so they arent that hard to run. The mojo should be plenty. IMO, if you dont have much in terms of hi-fi cans yet, spend your money there first. You can absalutely steup up SQ wise from a mojo under 1k, but you increase from better cans will be much greater than better source will if you dont have clear/arya/LCD-X/etc yet


I thought an earlier post listed all of my current headphones that I would like to use with this amp, but I guess not so here they are:

IEMs:  
Monster Miles Davis Tribute (hardly ever use)
Sony XBA-H3
Sony XBA-A3
Dunu Zen

Cans:
AKG702 (hardly ever use)
AKG702 65th Anniversary
ATH-W3000ANV 50th anniversary


----------



## eskamobob1

milkdudd said:


> I thought an earlier post listed all of my current headphones that I would like to use with this amp, but I guess not so here they are:
> 
> IEMs:
> Monster Miles Davis Tribute (hardly ever use)
> ...



I thought you had as well but couldnt find it with a quick look. Yah. IMO, get better cans and chill with your mojo. Nothing you have is super hard to drive and the 1k+ you are looking to drop on BX2Plus + DAP will net you _far_ better fidelity if you spend the money on cans or IEMs. If you are open to used, LCD-X, Clear, and maybe aeoluos/TH900 should run off of your mojo perfectly fine and are sub 1k. For IEM, the VX, IER-Z1R, and MEST are are just a hair north of 1k to 1250 USD and all excellent choices as well that will run off of the mojo perfectly fine. You could also possibly get a poly if you want a bit more convenience but its just a pure convenience device and not particularly cheap for one.


----------



## michaelc

noplsestar said:


> Yes, for those who want to listen on the go every day, like me. BUT of course a comparison between those two wouldn’t hurt at all 😜


You may refer to this impression:
https://twitter.com/jacky_3541/status/1358022701055504387

Translation:
Less (RomiAudio) BX2 VS Cayin C9 
Power: BX2> C9 
Seasoning: C9> BX2 
Weight: C9> BX2 
Heat: BX2 = C9 C9 
impression: Pre in is good, and changing the battery is also good. I think that ordinary earphones can sound enough (￣ ▽ ￣) We recommend 4.4mm pre in and 3.5mm out.


----------



## lubik96

How does the 2.5mm balanced input work? It does not have GND, isnt that a problem?

I am looking for portable amp or dac/amp combo, and this could be good futureproof option, able to power everything I will own in the future.
I like that idea...

I would pair it with e1da 9038s, but Ivan, creator of this dac,told me I can use it only with battery powered source and anything connected to AC can not be used.

Have you tried it with 2.5mm input?


----------



## subguy812 (Feb 26, 2021)

Romi Audio Zero & TaiChi. Well done, quality build, connectors and impeccable sound. I have been pairing them with the Legend X amongst others. The subtleties and nuances that the cable brings enhance the already awesome X.  Just wanted to tease some more photos.


----------



## F700

I bought the ZERO cable a few weeks ago and it definitely brings my sensitive CIEM to new heights soundwise. I am more and more convinced that Romi "think" before releasing a new product, not just releasing something for the sake of it. Talking about multi-synergies through different signatures? Yes, I believe it. 

Having the ZERO in 4.4mm connected to the BX2+ not only allows a pitch black background, but creates this palpable "texture" to the sound while extracting all the details from the record. This is phenomenal. The ZERO is an expensive cable, but it's worth it in my personal case...and it's a statement coming from someone who isn't a cable believer in the first place.


----------



## lubik96

Is the BX2 plus from Romi different than Lessfox BX2 plus found on aliexpress? Is he the creator of this thing or he just mod it?


----------



## immortalsoul

It is the same thing,  he is the creator of this amp


----------



## Nostoi

lubik96 said:


> Is the BX2 plus from Romi different than Lessfox BX2 plus found on aliexpress? Is he the creator of this thing or he just mod it?


Same thing. No mods involved. Same product.


----------



## eskamobob1

lubik96 said:


> Is the BX2 plus from Romi different than Lessfox BX2 plus found on aliexpress? Is he the creator of this thing or he just mod it?



Same device


----------



## subguy812

The Shanling M8, Custom Art FIBAE 6 and the Romi Audio TaiChi. Romi Audio put some mojo in this cable.


----------



## immortalsoul

I just checked and that is 1400$ cable,  whoa that is crazy expensive


----------



## F700

The Zero cable is the twin brother of the Taichi. Yes, expensive, very expensive, but when @subguy812 says that the Taichi brings some mojo into play, I do believe him. Why? Because I am experiencing the same with the Zero. It literally transformed my CIEM with, of course, the BX2+ as an amp.


----------



## F700 (Feb 28, 2021)

deleted


----------



## michaelc

Is the BX2+ iem friendly? 
Or it's more for headphone only?
Thanks


----------



## F700 (Feb 27, 2021)

michaelc said:


> Is the BX2+ iem friendly?
> Or it's more for headphone only?
> Thanks


The BX2+ is IEM friendly, absolutely. The previous iteration was more full-sized headphones oriented afaik. Even sensitive BA-IEMs can be driven by the BX2+ without problem and with a very low noise floor. What are your IEMs?


----------



## michaelc

F700 said:


> The BX2+ is IEM friendly, absolutely. The previous iteration was more full-sized headphones oriented afaik. Even sensitive BA-IEMs can be driven by the BX2+ without problem and with a very low noise floor. What are your IEMs?



Sony ier-z1r

Thinking to get either BX2+ or C9.  
Yes. There is a price gap in between....


----------



## F700 (Feb 27, 2021)

michaelc said:


> Sony ier-z1r
> 
> Thinking to get either BX2+ or C9.
> Yes. There is a price gap in between....


Nice pair of IEM. Yes, the BX2+ and the C9. Tough choice. I unfortunately haven't listened to the C9. The C9 has more features, that's a fact. The Romi will be able to drive the IER-Z1R, no problem. The BX2+ offers a full selection of inputs and outputs. Now, it's about the pairing with your DAP and your sound signature preferences. The IER-Z1R being a slight V-shaped IEM, the Romi neutral but smooth taking on amplification allows you to play with tips and even cables to fine-tune the signature. All of this also applies with the C9, I suppose.

I read somewhere on HF that the C9 has a tad less power than the BX2+, the C9 being able to drive full-size headphones, but being more IEMs oriented.

The price gap is massive, indeed. Try to test both before buying. I am myself more than content with the BX2+, it drives everything I throw at it with maestria and full control. Maybe is the C9 even better, I don't know.


----------



## normie610

subguy812 said:


> The Shanling M8, Custom Art FIBAE 6 and the Romi Audio TaiChi. Romi Audio put some mojo in this cable.



I have the Taichi 4.4mm interconnect, however I prefer another IC (copper) made by a local cable manufacturer as it brings more body to the sound as well as fuller low end to Diana V2. The Taichi has very refined sound with plenty of control but not impactful enough for Diana. But I believe it does have great synergy as an IEM cable just as you described.


----------



## normie610

michaelc said:


> Sony ier-z1r
> 
> Thinking to get either BX2+ or C9.
> Yes. There is a price gap in between....



I see that you have LPGT Ti as your DAP and if I’m not mistaken it’s one of the brighter sounding DAPs out there (haven’t heard one myself just from reading impressions). If that’s the case then perhaps C9 would be more suitable with its tube sound characteristic to add that organic feeling. BX-2+ is very transparent and it will reveal and amplify the character of your source/DAP so if LPGT Ti is indeed bright sounding, I can imagine it can get even brighter (I did own a Z1R and it does have lower treble peak).


----------



## noplsestar

normie610 said:


> I see that you have LPGT Ti as your DAP and if I’m not mistaken it’s one of the brighter sounding DAPs out there (haven’t heard one myself just from reading impressions). If that’s the case then perhaps C9 would be more suitable with its tube sound characteristic to add that organic feeling. BX-2+ is very transparent and it will reveal and amplify the character of your source/DAP so if LPGT Ti is indeed bright sounding, I can imagine it can get even brighter (I did own a Z1R and it does have lower treble peak).


I also have the LPGT ti. It isn’t bright at all. Extended yes, but not bright, at least for me.

And mine pairs exceptionally with the BX-1 so I guess it also pairs as well with the BX-2+


----------



## eskamobob1

noplsestar said:


> I also have the LPGT ti. It isn’t bright at all. Extended yes, but not bright, at least for me.
> 
> And mine pairs exceptionally with the BX-1 so I guess it also pairs as well with the BX-2+



Clinical seems to be the prevailing traight i hear about with the LPGT series far more so than bright.


----------



## noplsestar (Feb 28, 2021)

eskamobob1 said:


> Clinical seems to be the prevailing traight i hear about with the LPGT series far more so than bright.


To be honest, I always wonder why people are stating that a DAP that shows what´s there (i.e. are brave enough to let the mids shine through in contrary to all those L or V shaped sounding DAPs, which are great too - I also have a Calyx M) are being called clinical or dry sounding etc.

I was in many recording studios in my life and in about 5 mastering studios during album productions and I never heard the recordings there to be "warm" sounding. The mids always has the most important information of the whole audio recording and the mastering engineers know that. Seldom, and just for controlling if there was enough details up top as well as enough subbass, the mixing engineers would switch to the "big" loudspeakers hanging behind the (neve) mixing console (btw. rest in peace dear Rupert Neve), but for most of the time we were listening over near field speakers.

But I derail. Coming back to the LPGT ti. It shows what´s on the recording. Some guys like that, some not. Or maybe you would want to listen during the day the LPGT ti and in the evening the Calyx M / WM-1Z / N8 / L&P P6 Pro ... BUT remember: There is information missing. Also if you listen through something into the chain like the hyped C9 amp from Cayin, then there is even more coloration. It´s nothing bad about that. I just laugh a bit sometimes when audiophiles state that they want to listen music "how the artists wanted it to sound" and at the same time they have a warm sounding source, a warm sounding cable, a warm sounding amp AND a warm sounding can. As said, to each one his/her own, we just need to know what we want and what we get if we add warm + warm + warm +warm, right? Of course this will be "full" sounding, "meaty" etc. but those who are listening that way, shouldn´t think that this is what the artist wanted.

Something to add concerning the mixing and mastering: The (good) engineers always try to mix it in a way so that the recording sounds "good" no matter what listening habits the end user has (most of them want bass hahaha). And they shall have it thereby they listen through "full" and "meaty" and yes, also "bassheavy" cans and equipment. BUT remember again: This is not the mix the engineers make. They make shure that as much information as possible is in the mids, because the recording should sound great out of a crappy earbuds and out of a crappy kitchen loudspeaker and out of a crappy car loudspeaker etc. AS WELL AS on high-end gear. But crappy earbuds and crappy kitchen loudspeakers and crappy car loudspeakers don´t have bass and don´t have highs. They only have (again: crappy sounding) mids. This is the most important part.

Where was I? Aaaaah, yeah, coming back to this thread´s topic: That´s why I love the Romi Audio amps. They don´t add anything that isn´t there. They let the music through, are transparent. Amen 

Edit: Most of the time artists don´t care how the recording sounds, and I don´t mean that in a bad way at all. They don´t have time for that, they just "hear" their guitar play, their groove, their drum fill in, their pronunciation etc. and it´s good that they care more about that than the overall sound. That´s why a producer is there so that he/she can hear the whole thing and not just the smallest tiny (though important) details. Besides: Most of the musicians don´t have money anyways to afford something like we (happy) guys listen to. Sad but true. Isn´t that weird? That we hear their music in such an incredible good way most of them (except maybe Trent Reznor hahaha) won´t ever hear?


----------



## eskamobob1

noplsestar said:


> To be honest, I always wonder why people are stating that a DAP that shows what´s there (i.e. are brave enough to let the mids shine through in contrary to all those L or V shaped sounding DAPs, which are great too - I also have a Calyx M) are being called clinical or dry sounding etc.
> 
> I was in many recording studios in my life and in about 5 mastering studios during album productions and I never heard the recordings there to be "warm" sounding. The mids always has the most important information of the whole audio recording and the mastering engineers know that. Seldom, and just for controlling if there was enough details up top as well as enough subbass, the mixing engineers would switch to the "big" loudspeakers hanging behind the (neve) mixing console (btw. rest in peace dear Rupert Neve), but for most of the time we were listening over near field speakers.
> 
> ...



I mean, that last part kinda undermines the point doesnt it? There are a lot of mixing artists and sound engineers here that fully admit to testing their stuff on car speakers as a final test. As for your comments about the LPGT though, thats kind fo the exact defenition of clinical. Detail above any and all else.


----------



## noplsestar

eskamobob1 said:


> I mean, that last part kinda undermines the point doesnt it? There are a lot of mixing artists and sound engineers here that fully admit to testing their stuff on car speakers as a final test. As for your comments about the LPGT though, thats kind fo the exact defenition of clinical. Detail above any and all else.


I think you didn´t get the point. Of course we fully admit to testing our stuff in a car etc. The final test is (and I have done it too 7 o´clock in the morning after recording the whole night): Does the mix still sound good on a not so good system (like in car, in "my" car, but which sound I know by heart)? Meaning: Are enough mids there or too much bass etc.? Is the mix balanced etc. So I don´t see that there´s anything that undermines my point above.

Also I wouldn´t call the LPGT ti detailed but correct (don´t know how the LPGT sounds, only speaking about ti). Of course YMMV.


----------



## eskamobob1 (Feb 28, 2021)

Mind if I ask how you define analytical? Or example of sources you find to be such?

I ask because what you are describing is exactly what I call analytical. Detail before musicality, texture, or anything else.

And from all accounts I have seen the only sonic difference between LPGT and LPGT Ti is purely just amp power so I was being lazy and not writing the Ti, so we are on the same page there.


----------



## normie610

noplsestar said:


> I think you didn´t get the point. Of course we fully admit to testing our stuff in a car etc. The final test is (and I have done it too 7 o´clock in the morning after recording the whole night): Does the mix still sound good on a not so good system (like in car, in "my" car, but which sound I know by heart)? Meaning: Are enough mids there or too much bass etc.? Is the mix balanced etc. So I don´t see that there´s anything that undermines my point above.
> 
> Also I wouldn´t call the LPGT ti detailed but correct (don´t know how the LPGT sounds, only speaking about ti). Of course YMMV.



It’s like photography, people are not always pleased with a picture that is true to the scene. For some people it might look dull and boring as opposed to the one that’s edited to add more warmth, pleasant tone, etc. while for others they like it as real as possible. I guess it’s back to each person’s preferences.


----------



## subguy812 (Feb 28, 2021)

noplsestar said:


> To be honest, I always wonder why people are stating that a DAP that shows what´s there (i.e. are brave enough to let the mids shine through in contrary to all those L or V shaped sounding DAPs, which are great too - I also have a Calyx M) are being called clinical or dry sounding etc.
> 
> I was in many recording studios in my life and in about 5 mastering studios during album productions and I never heard the recordings there to be "warm" sounding. The mids always has the most important information of the whole audio recording and the mastering engineers know that. Seldom, and just for controlling if there was enough details up top as well as enough subbass, the mixing engineers would switch to the "big" loudspeakers hanging behind the (neve) mixing console (btw. rest in peace dear Rupert Neve), but for most of the time we were listening over near field speakers.
> 
> ...


I was going to say the similar thing in a couple of sentences. Mad props to you for your detailed response. The LPGT, as most of the Lotoo stuff I have heard is reference, zero coloration. I would not consider them bright.


----------



## eskamobob1 (Feb 28, 2021)

subguy812 said:


> I was going to say the similar thing in a couple of sentences. Mad props to you for your detailed response. The LPGT, as most of the Lotion stuff I have heard is reference, zero coloration. I would not consider them bright.



I mean, yah, but reference and clinical, smooth, agressive, or textured can all go hand in hand. The 789 is a great example. Very reference, but also quite clinical and aggressive where as the p6p (or ahb2) is still quite reference, is smoother (or still clinical) and much much less agressive


----------



## subguy812

eskamobob1 said:


> I mean, yah, but reference and clinical, smooth, agressive, or textured can all go hand in hand. The 789 is a great example. Very reference, but also quite clinical and aggressive where as the p6p (or ahb2) is still quite reference, is smoother (or still clinical) and much much less agressive


Terms such as clinical, conjure thoughts of stale and boring. I don't feel it is either of those two adjectives, or bright, I do feel they are a reviewers friend based on the reference signature.


----------



## noplsestar (Mar 1, 2021)

eskamobob1 said:


> Mind if I ask how you define analytical? Or example of sources you find to be such?
> 
> I ask because what you are describing is exactly what I call analytical. Detail before musicality, texture, or anything else.
> 
> And from all accounts I have seen the only sonic difference between LPGT and LPGT Ti is purely just amp power so I was being lazy and not writing the Ti, so we are on the same page there.





eskamobob1 said:


> I mean, yah, but reference and clinical, smooth, agressive, or textured can all go hand in hand. The 789 is a great example. Very reference, but also quite clinical and aggressive where as the p6p (or ahb2) is still quite reference, is smoother (or still clinical) and much much less agressive


Interesting questions. I always ask myself what does „musicality“ mean? I know what it means but I don’t. Haha. Anyways, a source with more musicality has a bit more bass, maybe also a bit more highs. Which means: less mids. In other words: V-shaped, consumer friendly. And that is totally ok. It’s like what @normie610 wrote about picture quality. Some like it as it is, most people like it „colored“. I like both. Depends on my mood. 

Aggressive is a DAP that pronounces the upper mids. Analytical is a DAP with elevated highs. Neither is the LPGT ti. It sounds balanced to me. In other words: It does not highlight anything. That might be boring, too clean or „dry“ to some audiophiles (same goes for the Romi Audio amps, that are also no bass monsters). But hey, I don’t even have a golden ear Ahahahaha, so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## michaelc

ChrisLN said:


> I would say this is decent enough to get power cord free. The volume knob is at around 11 o’clock on high gain for my normal listening level of pop, jazz, etc. It may not be as dynamic as my home setup with a Bakoon AMP-13R, but decent enough to be out of the house. And it is not burned-in yet since I just got it yesterday from Romi.



Connect both 3.5 & 4.4 out to 4.4 in?

What is the differences compare to 4.4 to 4.4?


----------



## ChrisLN

michaelc said:


> Connect both 3.5 & 4.4 out to 4.4 in?
> 
> What is the differences compare to 4.4 to 4.4?



Only the ground from the 3.5 was taken into the 4.4. I had the cable made that way some time ago not specifically for any particular DAP. It turned out that someone mentioned earlier the LPGT‘s 4.4 does have the ground pin connected so it wasn’t necessary.


----------



## eskamobob1

noplsestar said:


> Interesting questions. I always ask myself what does „musicality“ mean? I know what it means but I don’t. Haha. Anyways, a source with more musicality has a bit more bass, maybe also a bit more highs. Which means: less mids. In other words: V-shaped, consumer friendly. And that is totally ok. It’s like what @normie610 wrote about picture quality. Some like it as it is, most people like it „colored“. I like both. Depends on my mood.
> 
> Aggressive is a DAP that pronounces the upper mids. Analytical is a DAP with elevated highs. Neither is the LPGT ti. It sounds balanced to me. In other words: It does not highlight anything. That might be boring, too clean or „dry“ to some audiophiles (same goes for the Romi Audio amps, that are also no bass monsters). But hey, I don’t even have a golden ear Ahahahaha, so take it with a grain of salt.



Honestly man, I flat out don't think you can attribute things like aggression, smoothness, or even timbral warmth to FR. For example, the 789 and AHB2 measure basicaly exactly the same and impart _zero_ FR change while one is quite agressive and the other is just not. 

The modi 3 and holo may are another great set if examples. 0 FR change on either (both measure absaluteky excelently), but the modi can be quite timbraly cold and flat while the may has much more body to the notes.


----------



## eskamobob1

subguy812 said:


> Terms such as clinical, conjure thoughts of stale and boring. I don't feel it is either of those two adjectives, or bright, I do feel they are a reviewers friend based on the reference signature.



This, in my experience, seems to be a holdover from the lower end where clinical often is boring and sterile and warm is fun and impactful. Once you get up to higher end amps (a90 is realy close to being there but not quite) yoy start being able to have clinical but impactful and natural at the same time. No vestigial hint of aggressiveness that you get with the 789 (havent heard other thx topologies myself, but from what I've heard they tend to be similar)


----------



## subguy812

eskamobob1 said:


> This, in my experience, seems to be a holdover from the lower end where clinical often is boring and sterile and warm is fun and impactful. Once you get up to higher end amps (a90 is realy close to being there but not quite) yoy start being able to have clinical but impactful and natural at the same time. No vestigial hint of aggressiveness that you get with the 789 (havent heard other thx topologies myself, but from what I've heard they tend to be similar)


Cool,  we can agree to disagree on our personal definitions


----------



## eskamobob1 (Mar 2, 2021)

subguy812 said:


> Cool,  we can agree to disagree on our personal definitions



I cant delete the post on mobil. I mixed up people.


----------



## noplsestar

eskamobob1 said:


> Honestly man, I flat out don't think you can attribute things like aggression, smoothness, or even timbral warmth to FR. For example, the 789 and AHB2 measure basicaly exactly the same and impart _zero_ FR change while one is quite agressive and the other is just not.
> 
> The modi 3 and holo may are another great set if examples. 0 FR change on either (both measure absaluteky excelently), but the modi can be quite timbraly cold and flat while the may has much more body to the notes.


See, and here we are back again to cables, which also measure the same but - to me and many others - sound different. To be honest, I don’t know why. Most of us don’t. Maybe no one. Doesn’t matter as long as we enjoy what we are listening to! Cheers 😎


----------



## mammal

I am more than happy if things sound different, while we are not (yet) able to measure it. It is just sometimes difficult to buy blindly online, without first being able to audition. Equipment in general provides a function, so you need a dac/amp/headphones, right. Choosing which one is the easiest if you can choose to audition at home. I have one expensive cable that I bought because it provided better ergonomics than the stock one, so I was more than happy to pay the price. But without impressions of others, comparing directly stock/upgraded cable, I would not know what to think. Now, can you remove psychology from the equation? Some may be biased because of the price against something, unwilling to try (since they would have to pay upfront and sell for a loss). Others may feel buyers remorse, for not getting the results they read about, and some may be happy convincing themselves it was worth it, no matter what. This being said, I honestly believe in Pirsig's saying "The test of the machine is the satisfaction it gives you."


----------



## eskamobob1

noplsestar said:


> See, and here we are back again to cables, which also measure the same but - to me and many others - sound different. To be honest, I don’t know why. Most of us don’t. Maybe no one. Doesn’t matter as long as we enjoy what we are listening to! Cheers 😎



I mean, being on the same page as to what audio terms mean is kind of paramount to discussing sound quality.....


----------



## subguy812

What we hear and how we describe what we hear is 100% subjective. In the "About Me" on the my blog, I am very clear, I hear what I hear, and you can't tell me what I hear, it is impossible. Never base a purchase on my opinion alone, too much responsibility in that. To prove this, have you ever had a day where your most sublime gear from the day before didn't check your boxes the next? We all have. You may say the Legend X is over the top bass, I may say it is bass focused but balanced across the board. Neither is right or wrong, we are dealing with subjectivity.


----------



## jmills8

subguy812 said:


> What we hear and how we describe what we hear is 100% subjective. In the "About Me" on the my blog, I am very clear, I hear what I hear, and you can't tell me what I hear, it is impossible. Never base a purchase on my opinion alone, too much responsibility in that. To prove this, have you ever had a day where your most sublime gear from the day before didn't check your boxes the next? We all have. You may say the Legend X is over the top bass, I may say it is bass focused but balanced across the board. Neither is right or wrong, we are dealing with subjectivity.


----------



## runssical

milkdudd said:


> I have read about a dozen or so pages here and so far the Romi amp owners seem to be from Europe and Asia. Have any of you USA residents purchase directly from Romi? I know I can contact them directly but would like to hear if there are satisfied customers here that would recommend purchasing from them



Be careful. Romi is a small HK based shop and as far as I know they have no distribution in our part of the globe. If you buy a Romi app and there's a problem sending it back could be a costly hassle. Romi really needs to put landed inventory into the hands of ShenzhenAudio to sell through Fulfilled by Amazon.


----------



## mammal

Just received BX2-Plus for my Chord Hugo 2 and Abyss Diana V2 and I must say, wow. I originally decided to buy Hugo 2 over iFi Diablo, as I found its DAC more natural sounding (for any music that has real instruments in it, or human voice), but found it lacking for EDM (made up sounds that I cannot compare to real life, here Diablo was better than Hugo as it had enough power to drive them). Now that I have paired Hugo 2 with BX2-Plus, EDM became amazing again. Not much was changed in the presentation/resolution/tonality, it just feels as if now Hugo 2 finally had enough juice to power Dianas. It really is a best (and physically super light to my surprise) of a portable amp. I see others stacking Hugo 2 with BX2-Plus using leather cases and shorter interconnects, I might as well do that!


----------



## jmills8

mammal said:


> Just received BX2-Plus for my Chord Hugo 2 and Abyss Diana V2 and I must say, wow. I originally decided to buy Hugo 2 over iFi Diablo, as I found its DAC more natural sounding (for any music that has real instruments in it, or human voice), but found it lacking for EDM (made up sounds that I cannot compare to real life, here Diablo was better than Hugo as it had enough power to drive them). Now that I have paired Hugo 2 with BX2-Plus, EDM became amazing again. Not much was changed in the presentation/resolution/tonality, it just feels as if now Hugo 2 finally had enough juice to power Dianas. It really is a best (and physically super light to my surprise) of a portable amp. I see others stacking Hugo 2 with BX2-Plus using leather cases and shorter interconnects, I might as well do that!


----------



## normie610

mammal said:


> Just received BX2-Plus for my Chord Hugo 2 and Abyss Diana V2 and I must say, wow. I originally decided to buy Hugo 2 over iFi Diablo, as I found its DAC more natural sounding (for any music that has real instruments in it, or human voice), but found it lacking for EDM (made up sounds that I cannot compare to real life, here Diablo was better than Hugo as it had enough power to drive them). Now that I have paired Hugo 2 with BX2-Plus, EDM became amazing again. Not much was changed in the presentation/resolution/tonality, it just feels as if now Hugo 2 finally had enough juice to power Dianas. It really is a best (and physically super light to my surprise) of a portable amp. I see others stacking Hugo 2 with BX2-Plus using leather cases and shorter interconnects, I might as well do that!



Welcome to the club! Glad that you decided to get the BX-2+. It‘s one hell of a portable amp, Diana V2 rocks with it!


----------



## mammal

@normie610 it was based on your recommendation, so thank you for reading this forum and following up with folks like me!


----------



## normie610

mammal said:


> @normie610 it was based on your recommendation, so thank you for reading this forum and following up with folks like me!



My pleasure  Enjoy!!


----------



## mammal (Mar 4, 2021)

I would also like to report that with Hugo 2, BX2-Plus does not seem to emit any distortion due to Hugo's lack of "true" line out (bypassing amp section, as the section is integrated in the FPGA, so you are double amping directly). I read reports for other amps, that have seen some distortion with Hugo 2 (and other DACs/DAPs without true line out), the fix there was to use low gain or put it to preamp mode if the amp offered it (like Cayin C9 does). With BX2-plus, I am using High gain for my Dianas and I do not hear any distortion when Hugo 2 is in its line out. I was searching for this information but did not find it anywhere, so I hope it helps someone who is worried about this, before making a decision to buy.

== EDIT ==

Did some further testing to see if I can get hissing or distortion. If I have Hugo 2 in Line Out and BX2 in High gain, I can't go over 12 o'clock or else it hurts my ears. Now, if I reduce Hugo's volume to yellow and go max volume with BX2 I hear the noise floor (with music a little, without music a lot). On the other extreme, if I go above Hugo's Line Out (which is purple, so if I go to white colour volume territory) I can hear distortion when music is playing. 

So in practical terms, Hugo 2 is best left on Line Out setting when using BX2-Plus, having it control the volume. This differs from what I read about Cayin C9, where pre-amp mode was better suited for Hugo 2, having it control the volume.

As far as channel imbalance goes, BX2-Plus has a slight left channel being louder than the right one (exactly like iFi Diablo). To illustrate the point, let's say BX2-Plus volume knob starts at 7, then the channel imbalance is present until maybe 7:30, at 8 it is already gone and at 9-11 where I listen to it with Diana, it is absolutely perfect.


----------



## eskamobob1

Awesome info on the bx2+ and h2 combo!

Quick question for yall more experienced in the desktop side of things. I have seen several statements saying they can't distinguish the bx2+ from the Broadway for diana which honestky feel kind of hyperbolic so I was looking to get some second opinions. I was wondering where you guys would rank the bx2+ in terms of comparing against desktop amps. This is entierlt just a currious question to try and get a better idea of the performance tbh.


----------



## mammal

I can’t answer your question yet, but here is what I am working towards. Owning Romi BX2-Plus, Cayin C9 (that has been compared to XI Broadway) and Violetic HPA V281 (that has been compared to XI Formula S without powerman; or Head Amp GSX Mini). I can’t really use XI Broadway, as it does not have RCAs in (for my Hugo’s RCAs out). I thought of buying GSX Mini instead of V281, but where I live it comes with 3 year warranty and I don’t have to pay an import tax, so if they are playing in the same league, it is worth for me. My theory right now is V281 over Broadway/C9 over BX2-Plus. I have seen folks sell their Broadway, as after getting C9 the performance was comparable, while being battery powered, transportable and with more options for the input. Hope this partial assessment helps.


----------



## ScubaDrunk (Mar 8, 2021)

Hello fellow BX2+ owners

I just pulled the plug on the BX2+ this morning to pair up with my Shanling M8. I need some advice on best inter-connect to go for to maintain a good balance of battery life together with enough power to drive the monitors.

Phones being powered are as follows

IEM - Campfire Solaris 2020
HPs Dynamic - Sony MDR-Z7M2
HPs Planar - HiFiMan Arya, HiFiMan HE400i 2020, Gold Planar GL2000

Would it be best to go 4.4 to 4.4 OR 3.5 to 3.5?

I'm not sure if I'm going to need all the power of the BX2+ running balanced for the above monitors.

The only one in the list that might require balanced are the GL2000 which are showing the following specs.

Impedance 60ohms
Magnetic type N52 Neodymium
Driver dimension 112.5×83mm
Sensitivity 99dB
THD <0.1%THD
Frequency 4Hz-50KhHz
Driver Diaphragm planar driver
Recommend Power At least 2W

Thanks in advance


----------



## mammal

From your list of headphones, I can only talk about Arya, which was so much easier to drive compared to Abyss Diana V2 (on my previous amp, before I got BX2-Plus). Also, mind you, I am currently running Diana V2 single ended (waiting on my balanced cable) and BX2-Plus is driving it wonderfully. For reference, Diana V2 is 42 Ohm at 91 sensitivity. Not sure how GL2000 scales with more power (Diana is known to scale well, so that’s why I went with balanced), but I don’t think you NEED balanced, more likely you WANT balanced. All of this being said, your question is about interconnects between your DAP and AMP, right? In that sense, how much does BX2-Plus benefit from a balanced input AND how much more battery does your DAP use for its balanced lineout output? I was under the impression that BX2-Plus always runs balanced, even if you feed it with single ended, am I wrong, maybe someone can correct me/confirm.


----------



## ScubaDrunk

DarginMahkum said:


> I was in touch with Johnny from the UK Romi office and there was no language issue. I called the office in HK and he mentioned that his English is not very good and put me in touch with the UK rep. Have you tried writing directly to @Romi Audio here on HeadFi?



@DarginMahkum 

Could you share Johnny's contact details here or in a private message please so I can get some questions answered about the BX2+ as the profile for @Romi Audio does not seem to be active as they have not posted on here since the profile was created in March 2020

Thanks


----------



## DarginMahkum

ScubaDrunk said:


> @DarginMahkum
> 
> Could you share Johnny's contact details here or in a private message please so I can get some questions answered about the BX2+ as the profile for @Romi Audio does not seem to be active as they have not posted on here since the profile was created in March 2020
> 
> Thanks



I talked to him over the Romi Audio Facebook page chat. He also replied to me over the HeadFi Romi Audio account.
https://www.facebook.com/romiaudio


----------



## Nostoi

I've decided - with some reservation - to let my BX2 Plus go, as I have a C9 incoming and can't justify keeping both. 

If anyone's interested, check it out here. (I can also take better photos if needed).


----------



## mammal

I have been looking into power output of this amp compared to competition, and I still cannot believe how BX2-Plus outputs so much juice. 


*Desktop Amplifier**16 Ohm*​*32 Ohm*​*50 Ohm*​*100 Ohm*​*150 Ohm*​*300 Ohm*​*600 Ohm*​Violetic HPA V2811500 mW​2800 mW​4200 mW​5600 mW​2700 mW​XI Broadway1500 mW​GSX Mini4000 mW​*Portable Amplifier**BX2 Plus**5900 mW*​*1900 mW*​*600 mW*​*280 mW*​Cayin C94100 mW​2600 mW​640 mW​320 mW​

If you find that I copied some of the amp numbers wrong, do let me know. All of these are for their balanced mode operations (not single ended).


----------



## noplsestar

Nostoi said:


> I've decided - with some reservation - to let my BX2 Plus go, as I have a C9 incoming and can't justify keeping both.
> 
> If anyone's interested, check it out here. (I can also take better photos if needed).


Good luck in selling your amp. But it’s sad you are leaving the club. So you really think the C9 could drive your VC better? Why not wait with selling it until you get the C9 to compare which one has better synergy with your DAP/headphone?


----------



## ScubaDrunk

Hi Everyone.

I received my BX2+ this morning and I'm very very impressed with the quality and performance so far, amazing Amp for the money.

I'm running some test using 4.4 balanced in and out against 3.5 SE in and out and as far as I can tell with the HP I'm using I cannot tell the difference in sound quality - both sound amazing.

I am feeding the BX with a Shanling M8 and I have been informed by Shanling the the power out of the M8 when running balanced line out is just short of 5V compared to 2.6V SE. Obviously the BX2+ will also be using less power outputting SE to the HP.

So to me it makes sense to run both the M8 and the BX2+in 3.5mm SE to drive the phones I'm using as this will use less power and I will get more battery life out of both units.

Can anybody recommend some good 3.5mm SE interconnects to go from the M8 to the BX2+ please. I'm looking for something short so i can stack the 2 together and preferably silver plated copper Litz.

I'm in the United Kingdom so would prefer a UK based store but its not essential.

Thanks in advance everyone.


----------



## ScubaDrunk

DarginMahkum said:


> I talked to him over the Romi Audio Facebook page chat. He also replied to me over the HeadFi Romi Audio account.
> https://www.facebook.com/romiaudio



Thanks mate


----------



## Nostoi

noplsestar said:


> Good luck in selling your amp. But it’s sad you are leaving the club. So you really think the C9 could drive your VC better? Why not wait with selling it until you get the C9 to compare which one has better synergy with your DAP/headphone?


It's a good question. I'm not expecting the C9 to better the BX2+ in terms of driving the VC, and it may well be that I still have the BX2+ when the C9 arrives (I'm not in any great rush to sell it). The VC and BX2+ is a winning combo. The major advantage - as I see it - of the C9 is the versatility.  All of my gear is SS and all of it has a "linear" and neutral profile, which I love. But the C9 would introduce something else into the mix.

I'll see. It would be preferable to compare them, I agree.


----------



## noplsestar

Nostoi said:


> It's a good question. I'm not expecting the C9 to better the BX2+ in terms of driving the VC, and it may well be that I still have the BX2+ when the C9 arrives (I'm not in any great rush to sell it). The VC and BX2+ is a winning combo. The major advantage - as I see it - of the C9 is the versatility.  All of my gear is SS and all of it has a "linear" and neutral profile, which I love. But the C9 would introduce something else into the mix.
> 
> I'll see. It would be preferable to compare them, I agree.


Makes sense. Anyways, if you happen to still have the BX-2+ when your C9 arrives, please let us know how they compare! 👍


----------



## mammal

This BX2+ vs C9 discussion makes me think - imagine what Romi Audio could do with an 2k amp


----------



## noplsestar (Mar 9, 2021)

mammal said:


> This BX2+ vs C9 discussion makes me think - imagine what Romi Audio could do with an 2k amp


Yes. And no. Haha. You know, there are times when money doesn’t tell anything about sound quality. If Cayin would strip down all tube mode and class A/B etc. from their amp, it wouldn’t cost much more than the BX-2+
Or maybe it would still cost more because it’s a bigger company and they do much more promotion than Romi Audio.


----------



## mammal

Yeah, I know what you mean. Also, every time I see a device that offers 4 ways of operation, I just lust after it. When in reality I would most likely end up using just one of them. In that spirit, I feel like Romi gave us what they believed sounded the best. But as you said, very difficult to compare companies and their offerings. I just wish I could audition both to hear the difference for myself.


----------



## F700 (Mar 9, 2021)

Romi continues to expand its offering

https://fr.romiaudio.com/portable-audio

DA1 & DA2 mini Dac/Amps _à la_ Luxury & Precision W1 et W2 (if not mistaken), but without the spdif out from the 3.5mm output.


----------



## ScubaDrunk (Mar 11, 2021)

Impressed with the BX2+, Shanling M8 and GL2000. Very nice warm sound.

Running Line out - Turbo gain on M8, Low gain on BX2+, and 4.4mm BAL all the way to monitors.


----------



## noplsestar

ScubaDrunk said:


> Impressed with the BX2+, Shanling M8 and GL2000. Very nice warm sound.
> 
> Running Line out - Turbo gain on M8, Low gain on BX2+, and 4.4mm BAL all the way to monitors.


Looks nice! What interconnect cable do you use?


----------



## Nostoi

ScubaDrunk said:


> Impressed with the BX2+, Shanling M8 and GL2000. Very nice warm sound.
> 
> Running Line out - Turbo gain on M8, Low gain on BX2+, and 4.4mm BAL all the way to monitors.


Nice pix.


----------



## ScubaDrunk

noplsestar said:


> Looks nice! What interconnect cable do you use?



Its a iFi 4.4mm Balanced 

https://tinyurl.com/iFi44mm


----------



## ScubaDrunk

Nostoi said:


> Nice pix.



Thank you


----------



## immortalsoul

I know the picture looks bad but I just tried the Cayin N6ii with T01 4.4 with BX-2 plus and it sounds impressive.  I had to share a picture with you guys


----------



## ScubaDrunk

immortalsoul said:


> T01



What's all this TO1 I keep hearing about????


----------



## mammal

ScubaDrunk said:


> What's all this TO1 I keep hearing about????


Cayin's DAP N6II that offers modular DAC/AMP section (like A01 and T01, 4 in total, + A02 made in limited run for pre-amp and line-out for use with external AMP).


----------



## subguy812

The Romi Audio TaiChi with the Legend X and Shanling M8


----------



## ScubaDrunk

Is anybody driving HiFiMan Arya on here with the BX2+?

If so how easy or hard are they to drive with the BX2+?


----------



## mammal

Do not have Aryas anymore, but BX2+ was more than capable of driving them. I was able to drive them (not to satisfaction of course) with an Apple iPhone dongle.


----------



## jlbrach

I bought the plus from a fellow head fier and set it up with my hugo 2 and a diana phi and in the very limited time I spend with it out of the 2.5 balanced cable I was extremely pleased...I found the diana phi ok with the hugo 2 but needing an amp IMHO....the plus is thus far a great option


----------



## LCMusicLover

@jlbrach -- Same story here (almost). H2 ==> Hedd is 'ok, but H2 ==> Algorhythm Duet ==> Hedd is better. Now I've got a plus incoming from AliExpress ($722) -- looking forward to the combo. 

Are you using the H2 at 'line-level out', and controlling volume on the plus?


----------



## jlbrach

I set the hugo 2 to the -3 setting and am controlling via the plus


----------



## tiagocarneiro

Hello everyone 
I’ve been using Romi Audio products and services for about 2 years. 
Bought several cables, portable BX2, a Moded BX2 to match my oBravo Ra C Cu earphones, a special converter to use with a Hugo2 (converting SE inputs into a Balanced Output), and lastly a heavily Moded Cayin iHA6 Headphone Amp. 
“Johnny“ is a great guy, always honest, and specially available to new “projects”. 
My last request was the above mentioned Cayin iHA6 Headphone Amp (that I consider it a great Amp even in “stock” mode), where I wished a bigger and deeper soundstage, blacker background (that is almost inexistente now !), a more holographic 3D Imaging, and capable to run properly my Abyss 1266 Headphones. I only have it for 2 days, but first impressions are really really great. A customized external power unit was built with a huge toroidal transformer. That was a huge difference, but also capacitors, shieldings, caps, lubricated connections, and even upgraded terminal sockets, are a great improvement. 
Nicely done Johnny ! 👍🏼


----------



## DarginMahkum

tiagocarneiro said:


> Hello everyone
> I’ve been using Romi Audio products and services for about 2 years.
> Bought several cables, portable BX2, a Moded BX2 to match my oBravo Ra C Cu earphones, a special converter to use with a Hugo2 (converting SE inputs into a Balanced Output), and lastly a heavily Moded Cayin iHA6 Headphone Amp.
> “Johnny“ is a great guy, always honest, and specially available to new “projects”.
> ...



Congratulations!!! How did it work out with the customs? I see you are in Portugal and Johnny/Romi is in the UK.

Damn this Brexit, by the way. UK had lots of great audio hobbyists and shops.


----------



## tiagocarneiro

DarginMahkum said:


> Congratulations!!! How did it work out with the customs? I see you are in Portugal and Johnny/Romi is in the UK.
> 
> Damn this Brexit, by the way. UK had lots of great audio hobbyists and shops.


Now, taxes are applied 😤
I declared it as a repair and paid the minimum, but even with this, I had to pay around €54
But it’s worthy 😉


----------



## mammal

I did too decide to sell my BX-2 Plus, as have settled on a desktop amplifier instead. For those who are thinking to buy used, check out my classified.


----------



## noplsestar

mammal said:


> I did too decide to sell my BX-2 Plus, as have settled on a desktop amplifier instead. For those who are thinking to buy used, check out my classified.


which desktop amp did you get?


----------



## mammal

Had Hugo 2 as a DAC and then Violectric V281 and this BX-2 Plus as amps. Upgraded the dac to Hugo TT 2 and with it, had enough power to drive Diana V2, so wanted to simplify the chain.

The main reason for getting something transportable (Hugo and BX-2) was that I could take it with me downstairs to the living room. I expected to listen to like 3-4 hours, but in the end I was listening for 8+ hours and run out of battery on both. Charging while playing is heavily discouraged by Chord (the device overheated and shut down multiple times on me, BX-2 never did that). So I might as well buy a dac/amp like HTT2 and bring an extension cord.


----------



## jlbrach

actually the hugo 2 is built to be able to play it like a desk top unit plugged into the wall so I am not sure what your problem was..I just got mine but thus far the hugo 2 and romi are a marvelous combo


----------



## mammal

The issue is that I have two listening stations, upstairs/downstairs, and I alternate daily, so I never had Hugo plugged somewhere for more than 16 hours, which is not enough to trigger its "desktop mode", as far as I know that one starts after 24h. I agree, that if you were only using Hugo 2 in one place, having it always plugged in, then no problem. Or, if you moved around but listened for less than 5-6 hours. But in my case, I had to plug Hugo 2 to the wall and then since it wasn't in the 24h gated desktop mode, it started charging to its full capacity and what happened? It tripped over its thermal protection (since I was playing music at the same time).


----------



## LCMusicLover

mammal said:


> The issue is that I have two listening stations, upstairs/downstairs, and I alternate daily, so I never had Hugo plugged somewhere for more than 16 hours, which is not enough to trigger its "desktop mode", as far as I know that one starts after 24h. I agree, that if you were only using Hugo 2 in one place, having it always plugged in, then no problem. Or, if you moved around but listened for less than 5-6 hours. But in my case, I had to plug Hugo 2 to the wall and then since it wasn't in the 24h gated desktop mode, it started charging to its full capacity and what happened? It tripped over its thermal protection (since I was playing music at the same time).


I have a similar thing with my Hugo2go.  But the thermal protection hasn't gotten in my way.  I do notice that it gets quite hot when charging while playing.  I've taken to standing it on its side so that it radiates heat a bit better -- perhaps that's the reason.


----------



## LCMusicLover

BX2+ will be here tomorrow -- get to try with my Hedds this weekend.  

I don't find any discussion of burn-in for this amp in this thread.  Any opinions out there? (he asks whilst ducking)


----------



## mammal

I bought BX2 Plus used, so cannot comment on that, sorry! But other equipment I have did benefit from a couple of hours of Pink noise (like 40 h)


----------



## subguy812

LCMusicLover said:


> BX2+ will be here tomorrow -- get to try with my Hedds this weekend.
> 
> I don't find any discussion of burn-in for this amp in this thread.  Any opinions out there? (he asks whilst ducking)


I don't think it ever hurts to give this a little seasoning time.


----------



## Nostoi

LCMusicLover said:


> BX2+ will be here tomorrow -- get to try with my Hedds this weekend.
> 
> I don't find any discussion of burn-in for this amp in this thread.  Any opinions out there? (he asks whilst ducking)


Honestly never heard any difference myself, but other people may have different experiences.


----------



## LCMusicLover

@mammal @subguy812 @Nostoi -- thanks, that's about what I expected.  I've never been a huge burn-in believer for electronics, but I figure it might be more 'device specific'. I guess my expectation bias leans toward _won't hear much change._  We shall see -- I'll probably have it running all weekend.

Different question:  Anybody hear audible variation when using different inputs?


----------



## MSA1133

LCMusicLover said:


> @mammal @subguy812 @Nostoi -- thanks, that's about what I expected.  I've never been a huge burn-in believer for electronics, but I figure it might be more 'device specific'. I guess my expectation bias leans toward _won't hear much change._  We shall see -- I'll probably have it running all weekend.
> 
> Different question:  Anybody hear audible variation when using different inputs?



I loved the BX-2 Plus the moment I used them. Hey, if it gets better with more usage then it's all good!

I say plug them in and enjoy them.


----------



## mammal

MSA1133 said:


> if it gets better with more usage then it's all good


I think my brain often needs burn in more than the equipment I buy, haha.


----------



## F700 (Mar 26, 2021)

mammal said:


> I think my brain often needs burn in more than the equipment I buy, haha.


True words. Your mood, « fatigue » level, emotional stance, etc... might impact your ability to perceive music or the reproduction of it. I am not saying that equipment burn-in is non-sense, but the human being and its internal « wiring », « interference », « jitter », etc... bring much more variables into play than an amp or any audio device, which might or might not require burn-in. My 2 cents...


----------



## LCMusicLover (Mar 27, 2021)

LCMusicLover said:


> BX2+ will be here tomorrow -- get to try with my Hedds this weekend...


Finally received today. The address AliExpress used bore a slight resemblance to my actual address. Luckily USPS got it sorted (shipped UPS for delivery to my PO Box).

Out of the box I’m very happy w/ Hugo2go ==> BX2+ ==> Heddphone. Certainly plenty of power.

Some channel imbalance at the bottom of the volume pot. On low gain it disappears before the ‘useable’ range, even w/ IEMs. But high gain was ‘no go’ for IEMs as well as Utopia.

My set-up is Rigelian playing MPD playlists from SD-cards in H2go w/ H2 set to line-level out, feeding H2 3.5mm SE out to BX2+ 3.5 in, cans plugged into BX2+ 2.5mm out.

<edit> Low gain needed for HEKse as well. High gain works for Auteur & Ether 2. </edit>


----------



## LCMusicLover

Couple listening notes:

Runs pretty hot — Class A.

Auteur on high gain w/ volume @ 10:00ish. On low gain, listen at about 12:30. With matched volume I don’t hear a meaningful difference between the two.

Auteur (as always) really loves great amping. ‘Heaven’ from Emma Ruth Rundle is wonderful — the delicacy of her voice floating over the seabed of her guitar the first verses punctuated by the foreboding intrusion of the building percussion finally crashing into the wall of sound which blasts in around the 3:20 mark.

Meanwhile Hannah Reid’s voice is hypnotic on ‘Hey Now’.

Anyway, ‘New Toy’ syndrome is in full effect at this point


----------



## LCMusicLover

Another note:

H2go ==> BX2+ ==> Utopia adds air/depth to headstage. Also, subtle but nice change to timbre. Probably helps Utopia as much as Hedd — in different ways for different reasons of course.


----------



## LCMusicLover

Interesting, turns out I’m using the low gain setting for all my cans except Hedd. Not necessarily because of channel imbalance, but on high gain the useable volume range is small enough that it’s hard to find the ‘just right’ level— too sensitive to allow fine adjustment. No such problem on low gain. Hedd do want high gain though.


----------



## carlosgab

LCMusicLover said:


> Interesting, turns out I’m using the low gain setting for all my cans except Hedd. Not necessarily because of channel imbalance, but on high gain the useable volume range is small enough that it’s hard to find the ‘just right’ level— too sensitive to allow fine adjustment. No such problem on low gain. Hedd do want high gain though.


Balanced or SE input?


----------



## LCMusicLover

carlosgab said:


> Balanced or SE input?


Listening to this chain:

Hugo2go ==> BX2+ ==> Hedd | Utopia | HEKse | Auteur | Ether 2 | IEMs

Hugo 2 only has SE out, so using 3.5mm SE input to BX2+.  All cans plugged into balanced out of BX2+.


----------



## jlbrach

I am using the same setup only I am using the diana phi and it is a great combo...I use the high gain


----------



## LCMusicLover

Price of BX2+ on Romi Audio down from $6,500 to $5,200 hkd -- comes out to $668.89 USD.  Not clear what shipping would be.

https://www.romiaudio.com/product-page/lessfox-bx-2-plus-balanced-headphone-amp


----------



## F700

Checking their website, I noticed that Romi Audio offers a 20% discount on all their products, if you order directly from their shop. They seem to offer that kind of discount now and then, but for a pretty limited amount of time.


----------



## Bodster

Pure bliss...


----------



## F700

Bodster said:


> Pure bliss...


I know...😉


----------



## F700

Rocking the house tonight with the UM Mest MKII, the Calyx M, the Bx2+ and the Romi Zero cable:


----------



## milkdudd

I can't purchase this amp for another week. It's a credit card billing cycle thing. I hope it's still on sale then


----------



## F700 (Apr 7, 2021)

milkdudd said:


> I can't purchase this amp for another week. It's a credit card billing cycle thing. I hope it's still on sale then


Check this with Romi directly.


----------



## milkdudd

F700 said:


> Check this with Romi directly.


Yes I did do that a couple of hours ago. However I know it's more or less the middle of the night over there. Hopefully they'll get back with me soon


----------



## F700

milkdudd said:


> Yes I did do that a couple of hours ago. However I know it's more or less the middle of the night over there. Hopefully they'll get back with me soon


Trust Romi premium service 😉


----------



## immortalsoul

You can also check the classified section because I think there are a few for sale


----------



## F700

[Mest MKII - Calyx M - BX2+] = portable audio endgame for me. Wallet is empty, but the ears and mind are full of music and happiness. Love this hobby, but time has come to move on. I had a great time here.


----------



## immortalsoul

F700 said:


> [Mest MKII - Calyx M - BX2+] = portable audio endgame for me. Wallet is empty, but the ears and mind are full of music and happiness. Love this hobby, but time has come to move on. I had a great time here.


Is this goodbye?  Are you leaving this hobby?


----------



## milkdudd

immortalsoul said:


> Is this goodbye?  Are you leaving this hobby?


Whether it's headphones or my listening room, sometimes I decide I'm so happy with what I have that I'm gone for a year or two or three. Actually I think I'm almost there now because my equipment sounds so good. But I always come back and I suspect F700 will too


----------



## jmills8

Yes for 3 days.


----------



## milkdudd

The Earmen Sparrow dac that I will use (at least at first) has a 2.5 balanced output. Would you guys suggest I run that into the 2.5 or 4.4 balanced input? And then can anyone suggest a good but reasonably priced cable? As always I know I can count on you guys. Thanks


----------



## fuhransahis

@F700 Do you mind sharing any final thoughts on comparisons between the BX-2+ and the Chimera?

I have a Sassy GT (currently selling but may hold onto it) and from what I've heard it's nearly identical to the Chimera in performance and SQ, just single-ended.

I'm pairing with a DX300 (source/DAC) and ZMF Auteur, so my thought is the slight tube sweetness from the Sassy GT plays well with the more neutral Auteur. I'm impressed by the power of the Romi but that slight warmth I *think* the Sassy/Chimera have over the Romi might end up winning out.

Appreciate any thoughts you might have!


----------



## milkdudd

Likely tomorrow I will place an order for the BX-2+ and I'm just wondering if I should give a more thorough look at the Chimera. Has anyone tried the Chimera D with the integrated DAC? Wish it had the USB-c connection but not a deal-breaker


----------



## milkdudd

Placed an order for the BX-2 plus and leather case while they're still on sale. Next month I'll be looking for a dap to use with it. Thinking the Hiby R6 2020 at this point, subject to change of course


----------



## soundblast75

milkdudd said:


> Placed an order for the BX-2 plus and leather case while they're still on sale. Next month I'll be looking for a dap to use with it. Thinking the Hiby R6 2020 at this point, subject to change of course


You won't regret it and the leather case is just perfect and adds a touch of luxury. 
Johnny So is a rare breed in this hoby and i believe supporting his products is a good idea as you are buying from an honest guy with top skills and expertise looking to do well and offering good aftercare and fantastic value👍


----------



## milkdudd

soundblast75 said:


> You won't regret it and the leather case is just perfect and adds a touch of luxury.
> Johnny So is a rare breed in this hoby and i believe supporting his products is a good idea as you are buying from an honest guy with top skills and expertise looking to do well and offering good aftercare and fantastic value👍


Thanks for the reply and advice. May I ask what source you use with it? Thanks again


----------



## soundblast75

milkdudd said:


> Thanks for the reply and advice. May I ask what source you use with it? Thanks again


I use L&P P6Pro which only benefits slightly as it's too awesome and in another price league, but BX2plus still adds some further realism making the sound bigger without adding flavours of it's own.
In general it will serve it's purpose better driving hard cans, yet the Plus is now very iem and easier to drive headphones friendly too on Low Gain and therefore much quieter than the OG BX2 where there was hardly a difference in modes, so for a bit of extra Class A analogue there's few better choices


----------



## alsorkin

soundblast75 said:


> You won't regret it and the leather case is just perfect and adds a touch of luxury.
> Johnny So is a rare breed in this hoby and i believe supporting his products is a good idea as you are buying from an honest guy with top skills and expertise looking to do well and offering good aftercare and fantastic value👍


I also have the leather case and it is very well made and adds to the luxury and feel. Using it with a DX300 DAP and HD820 headphone....really nice.


----------



## VielenDanke

I might end up pairing the BX-2 Plus with a FiiO M11 Pro or an M11 Plus. I hope it makes a decent mid-range transportable solution.


----------



## milkdudd

I think I stated earlier that as of now I'm leaning towards a Hiby R6 2020 to use with this amp. I haven't made up my mind for certain though. I guess the key is to find the sweet spot of what has the best line out sound quality and the best UI relative to price. Thanks for the opinions given so far and I'd like to hear more if any of you would like to chime in


----------



## jlbrach

it does a great job with the hugo 2 for hard to drive HP's


----------



## fuhransahis

Anyone happen to pair this with an Empyrean and can comment on the pairing?


----------



## jlbrach

it drives the diana phi very well so it will definitely work well with the empyrean which is much easier to drive


----------



## fuhransahis

jlbrach said:


> it drives the diana phi very well so it will definitely work well with the empyrean which is much easier to drive


Yep! Power-wise it should be a piece of cake for the BX2, was wondering about the synergy if possible


----------



## Rick1982

Has anyone had any experience with the DA2 (or the DA1)?
I can't find anything anywhere, no reviews, no opinions, no information on what kind of dac it uses ...


----------



## milkdudd

My BX-2 plus was shipped on April 21st, so about 10 days ago. Romi has done their part now it's up to UPS. Has anyone else ordered from the USA and about how long did it take to receive? Thanks


----------



## LCMusicLover

milkdudd said:


> My BX-2 plus was shipped on April 21st, so about 10 days ago. Romi has done their part now it's up to UPS. Has anyone else ordered from the USA and about how long did it take to receive? Thanks


I ordered on March 14, and received on March 25. However my purchase was through an Aliexpress shop so not a great comparison.


----------



## milkdudd

LCMusicLover said:


> I ordered on March 14, and received on March 25. However my purchase was through an Aliexpress shop so not a great comparison.


Okay thanks. UPS keeps saying check back tomorrow when I try to monitor the shipment. Seems like that's a common thing


----------



## DarginMahkum

Very interesting. I mentioned earlier the "hiss" issue with my Solitaire P. Today I gave my BX2+ another try paired with DX300 and the hiss is not there anymore! Was that a burn-in thing, I wonder. Has anyone experienced a similar thing?


----------



## soundblast75

The Plus hisses with all my arsenal on High gain


----------



## milkdudd

UPS tracking now shows I should receive mine tomorrow. Any tips on first use? I'm thinking I should fully charge it before using it. Anyone know if there is a manual available in electronic form? Should any USB charger work? I think my highest output one is 2.3 amp. Guessing there's a light or lights that indicate full charge? Hopefully there will be at least a printed manual shipped with it. Either way I'm excited at this point


----------



## mammal

milkdudd said:


> I'm thinking I should fully charge it before using it.


Do charge it for the first time, it does not take that long if I remember correctly (I do not own one anymore).



milkdudd said:


> Anyone know if there is a manual available in electronic form?


I could not find one, perhaps worth sending an email to Romi Audio at https://www.romiaudio.com/contact?



milkdudd said:


> Should any USB charger work?


I used the one that used to come with my iPhone, worked no problem. I have also charged BX2-Plus of a battery pack, again no issues.



milkdudd said:


> Guessing there's a light or lights that indicate full charge?


It has a couple of green lights and the last one is red, indicating low charge. They blink while charing.


milkdudd said:


> Hopefully there will be at least a printed manual shipped with it.


Mine did come with instruction manual.


----------



## milkdudd

mammal said:


> Do charge it for the first time, it does not take that long if I remember correctly (I do not own one anymore).
> 
> 
> I could not find one, perhaps worth sending an email to Romi Audio at https://www.romiaudio.com/contact?
> ...


Thank you very much mammal


----------



## jmills8

Cayin N8 , Romi , FA 8000 Pro


----------



## fokta

jmills8 said:


> Cayin N8 , Romi , FA 8000 Pro


Do you find significant difference in term of SQ, when plug Line In from SE and TRRS ???


----------



## jmills8

fokta said:


> Do you find significant difference in term of SQ, when plug Line In from SE and TRRS ???


Theres a big difference between 3.5 and 4.4 with the N8.


----------



## fokta

jmills8 said:


> Theres a big difference between 3.5 and 4.4 with the N8.


hmm.. using via Tube > BX2Plus , will be double amp ???


----------



## jmills8

fokta said:


> hmm.. using via Tube > BX2Plus , will be double amp ???


Can do line out , but on paper and real life double amping is not always bad. Actually two great amps is better than one good weak amp.


----------



## milkdudd

UPS tracking says mine is on the truck and will be delivered today. Can't wait. Surprisingly when Romi responded to my email they said no need to fully charge before using. Actually I knew it wouldn't be necessary but thought maybe it was kind of a suggested thing but that's not the case


----------



## ChrisLN (May 14, 2021)

Anyone heard from Romi Audio lately? I have sent several emails regarding a defective BX2+ since April 18th but got no response at all. I have sent my 2nd defective BX2+ unit back to them (arrived at their UK store a week ago) and haven’t got any word from Johnny so far. The first unit I got had channel imbalance no matter the volume setting and got replaced. But the 2nd unit had contact problems on right channel on all 3 output ports. It’s been over 2 months since the original purchase, paid return shipping to UK from US twice and so far haven’t got any joy out of it.


----------



## newworld666

I just ordered one in Aliexpress instead of a iFi Diablo. It gives me some doubt about the opportunity of my final choice. Possibility of impaired balance is an issue that I was not aware of.


----------



## jmills8

newworld666 said:


> I just ordered one in Aliexpress instead of a iFi Diablo. It gives me some doubt about the opportunity of my final choice. Possibility of impaired balance is an issue that I was not aware of.


Well no product is 100% without one faulty unit. My two amps are in great shape.


----------



## ChrisLN

I liked the BX2+. It could even drive the Susvara to some degree of satisfaction as a portable system. See my brief impression earlier in this thread. Too bad I had encountered 2 defective units consecutively. And having to send them back internationally doesn’t help either.


----------



## newworld666

jmills8 said:


> Well no product is 100% without one faulty unit. My two amps are in great shape.



I hope I will get a trouble free amp ...as ordering on Aliexpress is more or less a gamble regarding warranty matters. I knew that when I ordered it last week.


----------



## mammal (May 14, 2021)

newworld666 said:


> I just ordered one in Aliexpress instead of a iFi Diablo. It gives me some doubt about the opportunity of my final choice. Possibility of impaired balance is an issue that I was not aware of.


I owned both Diablo and BX-2 Plus and both had channel imbalance at the lowest volume levels. However, this went away once I went up to my preferred loudness no channel imbalance was present on either of amplifiers. So unless your device is broken (which can happen to any company) you should be fine.


----------



## jmills8

ChrisLN said:


> I liked the BX2+. It could even drive the Susvara to some degree of satisfaction as a portable system. See my brief impression earlier in this thread. Too bad I had encountered 2 defective units consecutively. And having to send them back internationally doesn’t help either.


Every thread I seen one buyer encountering multiple issues with a product. Hope good luck goes your way.


----------



## milkdudd

I got mine about a week ago and so far so good. Can't comment about warranty work but whenever I've had a question they've always gotten back with me in less than a day. I noticed their website is showing prices in British pounds instead of Hong Kong dollars. I wonder if they have any recent move to a new location or something. Still, emails should get returned quickly no matter what


----------



## ChrisLN

jmills8 said:


> Every thread I seen one buyer encountering multiple issues with a product. Hope good luck goes your way.


Thank you for the kind words. I certainly hope so too.


----------



## ChrisLN

milkdudd said:


> I got mine about a week ago and so far so good. Can't comment about warranty work but whenever I've had a question they've always gotten back with me in less than a day. I noticed their website is showing prices in British pounds instead of Hong Kong dollars. I wonder if they have any recent move to a new location or something. Still, emails should get returned quickly no matter what


I certainly understand the possibility of any product having occasional defects. Haven’t heard from them for almost a month now with multiple emails sent in between. Especially since the returned unit has been delivered to them a week ago.


----------



## milkdudd (May 18, 2021)

I received a Topping D90 dac today that I found pre-owned. I would like to run the XLR's out of the D90 into the Romi BX-2 Plus. Two questions. One, is it a good idea? And two, is this the kind of cable I would need and does anyone know where I could get one without waiting a month or two?


----------



## LCMusicLover

milkdudd said:


> I received a Topping D90 dac today that I found pre-owned. I would like to run the XLR's out of the D90 into the Romi BX-2 Plus. Two questions. One, is it a good idea? And two, is this the kind of cable I would need and does anyone know where I could get one without waiting a month or two?


Sorry nobody replied.  I believe the answers are Yes and Yes.

Of course that assumes the cable builder for that adapter knows what s/he is doing.  

It also depends on BX2+'s topology.  

There's some chatter in this thread about SE vs Bal in and SE vs Bal out, but I couldn't come up with a definitive conclusion based on what I was reading -- perhaps you can do better.  Discussion is in this area:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/romi-audio-the-official-thread.945307/post-16065257

Hope that helps, better late than never (additional clichés as needed).


----------



## LCMusicLover

arijitroy2 said:


> In R8, I have to set the preamp gain to 100 and control the volume from BX2 Plus.


I run my Hugo2go in 'line out mode' which really means that the H2go is putting out 2.5V.  Volume is still variable but I leave it alone and adjust BX2+ volume as needed.

Also, 

H2go ==> BX2+ ==> Hedd continues to satisfy completely.


----------



## newworld666

Now I own the BX2+ too for a month..
I connect it to a Kann Alpha or WM1A ... I would say, this time the HEDDphone moves quite perfectly. For the first time I am really free at home.
It's really near my desktop combo (SMSL M500 and THX 887).


----------



## Nostoi

newworld666 said:


> Now I own the BX2+ too for a month..
> I connect it to a Kann Alpha or WM1A ... I would say, this time the HEDDphone moves quite perfectly. For the first time I am really free at home.
> It's really near my desktop combo (SMSL M500 and THX 887).


Glad my advice from 7 months ago finally worked out 😉


----------



## milkdudd

Thanks for the responses, didn't notice them until now. I was able to get one of these online for $42. Only used it a couple times but so far so good. Doesn't seem to be many people making these


----------



## newworld666

Nostoi said:


> Glad my advice from 7 months ago finally worked out 😉


Yes ... I don't like the form factor as it is too large and too bulky to fit inside a large pocket... 
But clearly power and instant power are sufficient for the HEDDphone. I was afraid that low kicks wouldn't be as fast and as clean as with my THX887 amp, but it's really near.
I was also afraid a pure Class A amp would also be too hot and maybe with some background hisses, but there too, the BX2+ does the job (the HEDDphone with 87db sensitivity is in the right target for a class A amp)
It solves my only real issue with the HEDDphone as I can wear it for hours with no pain, and sound is as any headphones should at least produce. I am no mind to search for another open model on the market.


----------



## milkdudd

A few weeks now with my BX-2+ and so far I'm quite happy with it. Just curious if this is known to be one of those amps that gets better and better up to the first couple hundred hours or so. I'm probably at about 50 so far. If it were to get even better I'd be even happier than I already am. Apologies in advance of this is already been discussed


----------



## F700

milkdudd said:


> A few weeks now with my BX-2+ and so far I'm quite happy with it. Just curious if this is known to be one of those amps that gets better and better up to the first couple hundred hours or so. I'm probably at about 50 so far. If it were to get even better I'd be even happier than I already am. Apologies in advance of this is already been discussed


It won’t improve after 50 hours, but it’s ok.


----------



## mammal

milkdudd said:


> A few weeks now with my BX-2+ and so far I'm quite happy with it. Just curious if this is known to be one of those amps that gets better and better up to the first couple hundred hours or so. I'm probably at about 50 so far.


Mine did not, but that should not subtract from how amazing this little portable battery powered amp is!


----------



## noplsestar (Jun 29, 2021)

Soooooo - This is my try to review the Romi Audio Encryption Series cable named Zero aka 零 - or just short "Zero" cable:
https://www.romiaudio.com/product-page/encryption-series-zero-aka-零

I listen with my Focal Stellia and my LPGT ti (portable endgame!). The Zero is terminated with a 4.4 mm plug so I could test the DAPs balanced out. Thanks to my friend @F700 who told me months ago that this is a true flagship cable 

The Zero should have been a complimentary cable to another flagship cable I had (UPOCC Silver/Palladium cable from Arctic Cables in single end termination, which I bought for $ 1700.- back then), but when I compared those two cables, I immediately knew that I would sell my other cable and keep the Zero from Romi Audio. It´s not that the single end out of my LPGT ti is worse than the balanced out, rather in the contrary, where the single end should be even better for headphones, because the Lotoo engineers gathered even more juice in the se out than in the balanced out, which is very unusual nowadays where all the balanced outs sound superior.
So I did expect the balanced out to sound inferior because it has less current. But it didn´t, at least not with the Zero cable, which in fact sounds "like coming home". Really. It was that great. I also tested the se out with an adapter (from DD-Hifi) to doublecheck. And still found the Zero cable to be audible better IMHO. Though TBH, if I would only have a warm sounding DAP, I would have kept both 

For those who aren´t familiar with the LPGT ti: It is a fairly neutral DAP. Maybe the most neutral out there.

The Zero cable is not a cheap cable by all means and very unique in its looks but in my opinion it is worth every penny (they have some special deals from time to time, so have a lookout if you want to save money).

The Stellia sounded more open than every other cable I heard (copper cable, pure silver cable, palladium plated silver cable). I don´t know how those genius engineers of Romi Audio pulled that off but the sound is so wonderfully round and at the same time very clear (but not overdone), that I had to re-listen all my favorite albums. Very immersive. Very "complete". Also with that deeply black background it is such a joy.

The cable itself comes in a beautiful leather bag and is very pliable. No microphonics to be heard. The craftmanship is perfect. All the plugs fit nicely. It has a very nice chin-slider, too (as you can see in my pics down below).

The bass is just there. Not exaggerated. Just right. Bass guitars and doublebass sound real and punchy and full.
Mids are clean but meaty. Everything is present, as it should be. Vocals sound pleasing. Not too upfront, not too in the back. As I can hear it, they have the perfect spot.
Highs are crazy extended for a copper cable (found not much info on their website: 7N occ, silver plated shielding). But at the same time I hear not the tiniest piercing. The highs just sound lifelike and are not overdone. As a former drummer I can confirm that cymbals sound 100% correct (as does the kick drum) 

And there is also a 3D like sound I never heard before with the Stellia headphones and thought it wouldn´t be possible with closed backs.

I am really picky when it comes to cables where I have heard silver cables in the past that are not much better than the stock cables. But I really can´t find something bad about the Zero cable. Sure, you have to like its colors (I personally LOVE them because they give the luxury Stellia look a kind of a refined DIY attachment that brings its appearance down to earth and also feels a bit retro). So they might fit with one headphone but not with another. But other than that? If you have the funds, I can heartily recommend this cable to get your headphones (or IEMs) an upgrade you certainly won´t regret.

And here are some pics I made with my new camera, which I also love


----------



## F700

noplsestar said:


> Soooooo - This is my try to review the Romi Audio Encryption Series cable named Zero aka 零 - or just short "Zero" cable:
> https://www.romiaudio.com/product-page/encryption-series-zero-aka-零
> 
> I listen with my Focal Stellia and my LPGT ti (portable endgame!). The Zero is terminated with a 4.4 mm plug so I could test the DAPs balanced out. Thanks to my friend @F700 who told me months ago that this is a true flagship cable
> ...


Very nice write-up mate! The Zero is a fantastic cable, an all-time
keeper. Congratulations for your purchase👍


----------



## immortalsoul

Hi guys,  it is been a while since last time I had some time to post anything here on head-fi.  I just wanted to let you know that slowly but surely the BX2 + is becoming an everyday addition to my chain,  either with the Cayin N6II with T01 motherboard or with Cayin n8. I noticed that it takes the sound to the next level.  One thing that I like about it is that it doesn't color the sound, it just improves the sound of the dap I use with it. I had the chance to try the Cayin C9 amp and it is a great amp but I like the BX2 + more as a solid state amp, and if I want to add some flavors to the music I like the Woo Audio WA8 more than the tube from Cayin C9. Great amp, the BX2 +, really happy to have it in my audio journey


----------



## jmills8

immortalsoul said:


> Hi guys,  it is been a while since last time I had some time to post anything here on head-fi.  I just wanted to let you know that slowly but surely the BX2 + is becoming an everyday addition to my chain,  either with the Cayin N6II with T01 motherboard or with Cayin n8. I noticed that it takes the sound to the next level.  One thing that I like about it is that it doesn't color the sound, it just improves the sound of the dap I use with it. I had the chance to try the Cayin C9 amp and it is a great amp but I like the BX2 + more as a solid state amp, and if I want to add some flavors to the music I like the Woo Audio WA8 more than the tube from Cayin C9. Great amp, the BX2 +, really happy to have it in my audio journey


Me too , N8 + BX2


----------



## milkdudd

jmills8 said:


> Me too , N8 + BX2


Topping D90 at home, Earmen Sparrow outside plus BX2+ (Android source)


----------



## fokta

At last.. from 2019... finally own one...
Enjoy guys... on portable mode
Stay Healthy...


----------



## fuhransahis

fokta said:


> At last.. from 2019... finally own one...
> Enjoy guys... on portable mode
> Stay Healthy...



How do you like the pairing with the Verite?


----------



## fokta (Jul 8, 2021)

fuhransahis said:


> How do you like the pairing with the Verite?


Fast pace, and authority sound... the warm VO seem more assertive (if my wording are correct to what I hear).

TBH, VO will sound more fluid on Tube AMP.. but ROMI give sense of authority almost like on DESK Amp setup..

edit : 
just realize that Micro detail is more competent ... hahaha just realize that my desk top AMP is not to retrieval as ROMI...


----------



## mwhals

Anyone know how the ROMI BX2 Plus would compare to the iFi Audio Diablo? I am considering the two.


----------



## mammal

mwhals said:


> Anyone know how the ROMI BX2 Plus would compare to the iFi Audio Diablo? I am considering the two.


I owned both and paired BX2-Plus with Chord Hugo 2, so hopefully this helps you. Both BX2-Plus and Diablo are power houses, but they differ in their tonality. Diablo sounded very warm (not dark) and compared to BX2-Plus it presented vocals unnaturally to my ears. I liked BX2-Plus much more, as Hugo 2's vocals were kept, so the overall presentation stayed very natural. If you want one device for 1k that does it all (MQA if you care about it, super powerful amplifier, V/U shaped tonality) then you should get iFi Diablo. However, if you value transparency and natural timbre, then BX-2 Plus with a good sounding DAC will give you better results. Mind you, Hugo 2 + BX2-Plus was like 3k together. Is it 3 times better than Diablo? Of course not, BUT I did not want my DAC/AMP limit the genre I listened to (I do fine adjusting with the headphones I buy, for source and amplification I want transparency over anything else).

As far as build quality - Diablo has very plasticky switches I would worry that long term I would break. Both run out of battery, both are decently portable (BX2-Plus is surprisingly light, but account for DAC and you have 2 devices, so most likely heavier together). It depends on what you want and have as a source already - if you have a favourite DAP that sounds good, but is underpowered, I would recommend you BX2-Plus. On the used market, it can be had for 600 USD (I sold mine for 450 EUR).

Diablo's MQA implementation is a bit weird, not sure if you care about MQA, but I wanted to point it out for transparency. I had issues with Roon playing Tidal songs, that unpacked to more than 96kHz, they just started skipping or stuttering, wasn't fun and I had to explicitly disable MQA processing in Roon to work around this. So if you are big on MQA, check Diablo's thread and ask owners if they have issues with it in Roon.

As far as channel imbalance on lower volume levels, BOTH Diablo and BX2-Plus had one channel playing louder then the other one at around 7 o'clock. The problem went away after 8-9 o clock. I lied that BX2-Plus on/off button is a separate button, where as Diablo has it integrated to its volume control as lower-position click.

Hope this helps you!


----------



## mwhals

mammal said:


> I owned both and paired BX2-Plus with Chord Hugo 2, so hopefully this helps you. Both BX2-Plus and Diablo are power houses, but they differ in their tonality. Diablo sounded very warm (not dark) and compared to BX2-Plus it presented vocals unnaturally to my ears. I liked BX2-Plus much more, as Hugo 2's vocals were kept, so the overall presentation stayed very natural. If you want one device for 1k that does it all (MQA if you care about it, super powerful amplifier, V/U shaped tonality) then you should get iFi Diablo. However, if you value transparency and natural timbre, then BX-2 Plus with a good sounding DAC will give you better results. Mind you, Hugo 2 + BX2-Plus was like 3k together. Is it 3 times better than Diablo? Of course not, BUT I did not want my DAC/AMP limit the genre I listened to (I do fine adjusting with the headphones I buy, for source and amplification I want transparency over anything else).
> 
> As far as build quality - Diablo has very plasticky switches I would worry that long term I would break. Both run out of battery, both are decently portable (BX2-Plus is surprisingly light, but account for DAC and you have 2 devices, so most likely heavier together). It depends on what you want and have as a source already - if you have a favourite DAP that sounds good, but is underpowered, I would recommend you BX2-Plus. On the used market, it can be had for 600 USD (I sold mine for 450 EUR).
> 
> ...


Thanks! This is very helpful.


----------



## milkdudd

Curious if any of you have tried the BX-2 Plus with the Dunu Zen. On low gain there is zero hiss. On high Gain there is a slight hiss but the sound quality is far better on high gain and that's what I've been using. Much more vibrant, punchy and articulate. I wish there was a middle position for gain. Maybe trying a different cable might help. Opinions?


----------



## alsorkin

milkdudd said:


> Curious if any of you have tried the BX-2 Plus with the Dunu Zen. On low gain there is zero hiss. On high Gain there is a slight hiss but the sound quality is far better on high gain and that's what I've been using. Much more vibrant, punchy and articulate. I wish there was a middle position for gain. Maybe trying a different cable might help. Opinions?


I have the Dunu Zen with the original cable and the DX300 DAP. I use the BX-2+ with my HD820 and my Focal headsets. Don't think that I would use the Zen with the BX-2 at all since the DX300 has the new AMP12 with decent power output.


----------



## SnooDucksAudio (Jul 9, 2021)

noplsestar said:


> Soooooo - This is my try to review the Romi Audio Encryption Series cable named Zero aka 零 - or just short "Zero" cable:
> https://www.romiaudio.com/product-page/encryption-series-zero-aka-零
> 
> I listen with my Focal Stellia and my LPGT ti (portable endgame!). The Zero is terminated with a 4.4 mm plug so I could test the DAPs balanced out. Thanks to my friend @F700 who told me months ago that this is a true flagship cable
> ...


You find ROMI Audio Cables Zero Good? That's not even their flagship, they've got an even better one, Realize 悟. 1780USD for the IEM 2Pin or MMCX. Way more holographic, and 3D, with a very slammy bass. Perhaps you could try this one after ridding your Arctic Cables.


----------



## noplsestar (Jul 9, 2021)

SnooDucksAudio said:


> You find ROMI Audio Cables Zero Good? That's not even their flagship, they've got an even better one, Realize 悟. 1780USD for the IEM 2Pin or MMCX. Way more holographic, and 3D, with a very slammy bass. Perhaps you could try this one after ridding your Arctic Cables.


Well, I am saving up for the arctic cables flagship, that costs even a grand more!
But thanks for the tip with the Realize, I already got one in 

Edit: And I don’t think a cable in that category is „better“ only because it’s more expensive. It’s rather the question with which headphones and with which DAP or source it has a good synergy. And it happens that the Zero cable has a PERFECT synergy with my Stellia and LPGT ti 👍


----------



## alsorkin (Jul 14, 2021)

mammal said:


> I owned both and paired BX2-Plus with Chord Hugo 2, so hopefully this helps you. Both BX2-Plus and Diablo are power houses, but they differ in their tonality. Diablo sounded very warm (not dark) and compared to BX2-Plus it presented vocals unnaturally to my ears. I liked BX2-Plus much more, as Hugo 2's vocals were kept, so the overall presentation stayed very natural. If you want one device for 1k that does it all (MQA if you care about it, super powerful amplifier, V/U shaped tonality) then you should get iFi Diablo. However, if you value transparency and natural timbre, then BX-2 Plus with a good sounding DAC will give you better results. Mind you, Hugo 2 + BX2-Plus was like 3k together. Is it 3 times better than Diablo? Of course not, BUT I did not want my DAC/AMP limit the genre I listened to (I do fine adjusting with the headphones I buy, for source and amplification I want transparency over anything else).
> 
> As far as build quality - Diablo has very plasticky switches I would worry that long term I would break. Both run out of battery, both are decently portable (BX2-Plus is surprisingly light, but account for DAC and you have 2 devices, so most likely heavier together). It depends on what you want and have as a source already - if you have a favourite DAP that sounds good, but is underpowered, I would recommend you BX2-Plus. On the used market, it can be had for 600 USD (I sold mine for 450 EUR).
> 
> ...


Just wondering if anyone has experience with using the 3.5mm unbalanced input on the BX2-plus and output on the 4.4mm balanced port? The Romi Audio site stated :"when unbalance input , will auto switch to  balanced output". Reason for asking is that I plan to output streaming Radio Paradice MQA from the new Bluesound Node (2021) 3.5mm headphone port to the 3.5mm BX2-plus input port. Want to output using the 4.5mm balanced port to my Focal Radiance and HD820 headphones .


----------



## jmills8

alsorkin said:


> Just wondering if anyone has experience with using the 3.5mm unbalanced input on the BX2-plus and output on the 4.4mm balanced port? The Romi Audio site stated :"when unbalance input , will auto switch to  balanced output". Reason for asking is that I plan to output streaming Radio Paradice MQA from the new Bluesound Node (2021) 3.5mm headphone port to the 3.5mm BX2-plus input port. Want to output using the 4.5mm balanced port to my Focal Radiance and HD820 headphones .


Sometimes I do , a few headphones are 3.5.


----------



## teamdbatz

hi. do you guys have link for romi audio aliexpress store? thanks


----------



## mammal

alsorkin said:


> Just wondering if anyone has experience with using the 3.5mm unbalanced input on the BX2-plus and output on the 4.4mm balanced port?


That’s how I used it. Hugo 2 with 3.5mm to BX2-Plus driving my headphones via 4.4mm balanced.


----------



## alsorkin

mammal said:


> That’s how I used it. Hugo 2 with 3.5mm to BX2-Plus driving my headphones via 4.4mm balanced.


Many thanks for the verification.


----------



## LCMusicLover

mammal said:


> That’s how I used it. Hugo 2 with 3.5mm to BX2-Plus driving my headphones via 4.4mm balanced.


Same here, although I also use the 2.5mm balanced output.


----------



## alsorkin

alsorkin said:


> Many thanks for the verification.


I  just received the new 2021 Bluesound Node. My use case is purely for Radio Paradise MQA streams. Have three of them on presets. Using IEMs and headphones via the 3.5mm port on the front. Headphones output to a Romi amp (3.5 to 3.5) and amp output via 4.4mm balanced to headphones (Focal Radiance and HD820. So far quite please with sound quality. Will be upgrading ethernet and 3.5mm patch cable next week.


----------



## milkdudd

LCMusicLover said:


> Same here, although I also use the 2.5mm balanced output.


Probably my imagination but it seems to me the 2.5 mm and 4.4 mm balanced outputs sound slightly different. Anyone else notice that or should I just check myself in for a mental evaluation?


----------



## LCMusicLover

milkdudd said:


> Probably my imagination but it seems to me the 2.5 mm and 4.4 mm balanced outputs sound slightly different. Anyone else notice that or should I just check myself in for a mental evaluation?


tl;dr I don’t hear a meaningful difference

I’m comparing w/ this chain:

dx-200 (coax out) ==> Hugo2  (3.5mm SE out) ==> BX2+ ==> HEKse (2.5mm terminated Lavricables Grand w/ Cayin 2.5-to-4.4 adapter)

Overall, I would say ‘I-dent-ical!’

On a few tunes I thought _maybe_ I heard a little wider headstage from 4.4 out, but could never hear it consistently enough to be sure it wasn’t just an artifact of switching, and I actually thought I heard it the other way a couple times.

Other than that, I heard no difference.

I also tried w/ Utopia and Auteur from the same chain with the same results.


----------



## fokta

LCMusicLover said:


> tl;dr I don’t hear a meaningful difference
> 
> I’m comparing w/ this chain:
> 
> ...


I also agree with this..
a side u believed in burn in or not, but solder also need time to break, how long the break in.. I also dunno.. but just enjoy the ride..


----------



## milkdudd (Jul 23, 2021)

fokta said:


> I also agree with this..
> a side u believed in burn in or not, but solder also need time to break, how long the break in.. I also dunno.. but just enjoy the ride..


At first I thought this picture showed two BX-2's side by side. Being used as a monoblocks? What the.....? Closer look and now it makes sense


----------



## F700

Hi there, I am selling my Romi BX2+ in the classified section. Don't hesitate to check it, if you are interested.


----------



## milkdudd

When I purchased my BX-2+ I also purchase the leather case. Up till now the case is still in the package it came in. It seems with the case on that the amp would run even hotter than it already does. Of course when I'm carrying it with me it would shield me from the heat. Just want to verify it can't run so hot as to be dangerous to its longevity. Opinions please?


----------



## alsorkin

milkdudd said:


> When I purchased my BX-2+ I also purchase the leather case. Up till now the case is still in the package it came in. It seems with the case on that the amp would run even hotter than it already does. Of course when I'm carrying it with me it would shield me from the heat. Just want to verify it can't run so hot as to be dangerous to its longevity. Opinions please?


Have not found a heat problem with the case when indoors usage.


----------



## mammal

milkdudd said:


> When I purchased my BX-2+ I also purchase the leather case. Up till now the case is still in the package it came in. It seems with the case on that the amp would run even hotter than it already does. Of course when I'm carrying it with me it would shield me from the heat. Just want to verify it can't run so hot as to be dangerous to its longevity. Opinions please?





alsorkin said:


> Have not found a heat problem with the case when indoors usage.


I have had amps kick in their heat protection before, but never BX-2+.


----------



## F700

milkdudd said:


> When I purchased my BX-2+ I also purchase the leather case. Up till now the case is still in the package it came in. It seems with the case on that the amp would run even hotter than it already does. Of course when I'm carrying it with me it would shield me from the heat. Just want to verify it can't run so hot as to be dangerous to its longevity. Opinions please?


I never have experienced any extreme heat coming from the BX2+ with the case. It runs a bit hot, yes, but it's normal. My now sold Phatlab Chimera, without any case, ran hotter (because of the tubes obviously).


----------



## milkdudd

mammal said:


> I have had amps kick in their heat protection before, but never BX-2+.


I didn't know this amp had a temperature protection built in. So it would just shut down if it overheated?


----------



## mammal

milkdudd said:


> I didn't know this amp had a temperature protection built in. So it would just shut down if it overheated?


I just assumed that, honestly don't know. But Hugo 2 for example shuts down when over heated.


----------



## milkdudd

mammal said:


> I just assumed that, honestly don't know. But Hugo 2 for example shuts down when over heated.


Maybe I will send them an email and ask. I do use mine outside and if it's an 85 to 90° day already, plus it's in a waist pouch (do people still call them fanny packs?) and then the sun comes down on it a bit sure it's getting pretty hot. Even without the leather case


----------



## Lohb

Anyone moving on up from their BX2-Plus - please PM me.


----------



## SnooDucksAudio (Jul 30, 2021)

Lohb said:


> Anyone moving on up from their BX2-Plus - please PM me.


LessFox will release a new Amp by the of the year or next year. BX2-Pro. Has also a DC-15V In. And price will jump who a whole new level.


----------



## noplsestar (Jul 30, 2021)

SnooDucksAudio said:


> LessFox will release a new Amp by the of the year or next year. BX2-Pro. Has also a DC-15V In. And price will jump who a whole new level.


Damn, I wanted to be the first one to officially announce this 

So yes, it’s true. I heard of the new amp in January. It will be made in a copper chassis. BX-2 pro. So it will not only cost more but also weigh more. Looking forward to that new amp!


----------



## newworld666 (Jul 30, 2021)

Let's hope that with a copper chassis, they will make a better form factor and maybe more compact (not so large !). The actual Bx2+ is not really comfortable to carry when attach to a DAP (even just to manipulate the DAP for looking songs etc) ...


----------



## LabelH

Seems everyone already heard about this release plan. 
That's why i post copper chassis mod as a hint long time ago.
Hope they could maintain competitive price and improve overall quality


----------



## SnooDucksAudio

newworld666 said:


> Let's hope that with a copper chassis, they will make a better form factor and maybe more compact (not so large !). The actual Bx2+ is not really comfortable to carry when attach to a DAP (even just to manipulate the DAP for looking songs etc) ...


It is a heavy thick copper chassis.


----------



## F700

Would be nice if the chassis color matches my Calyx M😅


----------



## SnooDucksAudio

F700 said:


> Would be nice if the chassis color matches my Calyx M😅


It's semi goldish copper.


----------



## SnooDucksAudio

SnooDucksAudio said:


> It's semi goldish copper.


It's also very big. Thicker than some desktop amps. May not be as wide, but it's thick.


----------



## F700

SnooDucksAudio said:


> It's also very big. Thicker than some desktop amps. May not be as wide, but it's thick.


So it might be too much for my (portable) needs… let’s see, anyway, I am happy to hear that Romi has something big coming our way


----------



## SnooDucksAudio

F700 said:


> So it might be too much for my (portable) needs… let’s see, anyway, I am happy to hear that Romi has something big coming our way


You can be happy. But I've got no cash for this monster. It's gonna be very expensive. Unlike some Chinese Amps, they still profit a bit. But LessFox amps are almost the same cost as bulk buying parts. The chassis itself is a few hundred USD.


----------



## F700

SnooDucksAudio said:


> You can be happy. But I've got no cash for this monster. It's gonna be very expensive. Unlike some Chinese Amps, they still profit a bit. But LessFox amps are almost the same cost as bulk buying parts. The chassis itself is a few hundred USD.


Are we talking about USD 4-5K?


----------



## Nostoi

SnooDucksAudio said:


> You can be happy. But I've got no cash for this monster. It's gonna be very expensive. Unlike some Chinese Amps, they still profit a bit. But LessFox amps are almost the same cost as bulk buying parts. The chassis itself is a few hundred USD.


Interesting. Are they trying to compete with C9? At that price, they better correct the typos they had on the previous unit.


----------



## F700

Nostoi said:


> Interesting. Are they trying to compete with C9? At that price, they better correct the typos they had on the previous unit.


Noo! I want the INTPUT 😂


----------



## Nostoi

F700 said:


> Noo! I want the INTPUT 😂


Ha, true, it's become part of the brand at this point!


----------



## noplsestar

SnooDucksAudio said:


> It's also very big. Thicker than some desktop amps. May not be as wide, but it's thick.


That’s strange, I heard it will have the same size and form as the bx-2+ but maybe they changed plans.


----------



## immortalsoul

I don't mind the size if it is going to sound great and the price is not going to be over the roof


----------



## SnooDucksAudio

Nostoi said:


> Interesting. Are they trying to compete with C9? At that price, they better correct the typos they had on the previous unit.


Cayin C9. No way Cayin C9 can ever compete with LessFox amps. Cayin C9 is more of a fun flavouring tool rather than true sound quality.


----------



## fuhransahis

SnooDucksAudio said:


> Cayin C9. No way Cayin C9 can ever compete with LessFox amps. Cayin C9 is more of a fun flavouring tool rather than true sound quality.



I strongly disagree there about the C9 not focusing (and nailing) true sound quality, but look forward to hearing more about the upcoming Romi amp


----------



## milkdudd

Another "is it my imagination"  question. Does it seem this amp needs to be listened to for about a half hour or so before it hits full stride? I'll have to do some more careful listening. I was switching between stored flac files and Amazon streaming (ultra HD as they describe it) so I'll need to focus on one or the other for some tests. As far as the heat thing goes, I look forward to this amp keeping me warm in the Michigan winters


----------



## Nostoi

SnooDucksAudio said:


> Cayin C9. No way Cayin C9 can ever compete with LessFox amps. Cayin C9 is more of a fun flavouring tool rather than true sound quality.


 Not really true, but I admire your confidence.


----------



## SnooDucksAudio

fuhransahis said:


> I strongly disagree there about the C9 not focusing (and nailing) true sound quality, but look forward to hearing more about the upcoming Romi amp


I'm not saying that C9 has bad sound quality. It is good. It's just more of a fun tool to play around with. It is also a well thought design to fit many things into one unit. 🤣.


----------



## LCMusicLover

milkdudd said:


> Another "is it my imagination"  question. Does it seem this amp needs to be listened to for about a half hour or so before it hits full stride? …


Not that I’ve noticed.


----------



## SnooDucksAudio

milkdudd said:


> Another "is it my imagination"  question. Does it seem this amp needs to be listened to for about a half hour or so before it hits full stride? I'll have to do some more careful listening. I was switching between stored flac files and Amazon streaming (ultra HD as they describe it) so I'll need to focus on one or the other for some tests. As far as the heat thing goes, I look forward to this amp keeping me warm in the Michigan winters


If you are speaking about the BX2-Plus. Yes, it does. Around 25 minutes or so.


----------



## SnooDucksAudio

noplsestar said:


> That’s strange, I heard it will have the same size and form as the bx-2+ but maybe they changed plans.


That's another model. An amp that is more IEM friendly, and somehow power some headphones, the size is about the size of a Hiby R6 2020, it's like you stack them on top.


----------



## milkdudd

SnooDucksAudio said:


> If you are speaking about the BX2-Plus. Yes, it does. Around 25 minutes or so.


So I'm not crazy? Or if I am, it's safe to say that this won't drive the point home?


----------



## SnooDucksAudio

milkdudd said:


> So I'm not crazy? Or if I am, it's safe to say that this won't drive the point home?


I think this apply to all Class A, especially portable ones. Not so much with those connected to direct power. Though most will call it "snake oil".


----------



## noplsestar (Aug 1, 2021)

SnooDucksAudio said:


> That's another model. An amp that is more IEM friendly, and somehow power some headphones, the size is about the size of a Hiby R6 2020, it's like you stack them on top.


Strange. That’s not the information I got because I got told by Dino that the smaller amp for IEMs will be - well - smaller. And the pro amp would have the same size as the Bx-2+ but as said, maybe my infos are old … or there may be information „lost in translation“


----------



## SnooDucksAudio

noplsestar said:


> Strange. That’s not the information I got because I got told by Dino that the smaller amp for IEMs will be - well - smaller. And the pro amp would have the same size as the Bx-2+ but as said, maybe my infos are old … or there may be information „lost in translation“


Yes you are right. The other one for IEMs is small, like Hiby R6 2020. As if you stack them together.


----------



## SnooDucksAudio

its not wide or long. But it's thick. That's 4.4 and 3.5.


----------



## milkdudd

SnooDucksAudio said:


> its not wide or long. But it's thick. That's 4.4 and 3.5.


Should be fine for desktop use. In my opinion the BX-2+ is right at about the maximum size and weight I would want to carry with me. Sometimes I think even that is too much until I really start to listen to it. Then it's worth it


----------



## immortalsoul

If that picture is how big it is going to be then I am fine with the size if the sound is going to be great and the price is going to be decent


----------



## newworld666

milkdudd said:


> Should be fine for desktop use. In my opinion the BX-2+ is right at about the maximum size and weight I would want to carry with me. Sometimes I think even that is too much until I really start to listen to it. Then it's worth it


For that size .. I would like a much longer battery life .. I can't reach 4 hours with a Heddphone by Hedd, that's too short.


----------



## newworld666

Could any change the batteries and get a longer playing time with the BX2+ ?  Something like 6 or 8 hours in balanced mode ?


----------



## fokta

newworld666 said:


> Could any change the batteries and get a longer playing time with the BX2+ ?  Something like 6 or 8 hours in balanced mode ?


Good things must come to an End... 

just enjoy the ride while it can..


----------



## noplsestar

It has been a bit quiet here lately ... this might change when then new flagship amp will be launched. But first, I want to share with you guys my thoughts on Romi Audio´s new flagship cable "Realize" from the Encryption series that I wanted to have the first time I saw a picture of it:

As you can see in my pics down below, the build quality is, as to be expected from a flagship product, impeccable. And not only that, in my view, it is a beautiful color mixture, too. I can´t hear noticeable microphonics, so of course that´s a very good thing, but in comparison to the Zero cable, it is a tiny bit stiffer to handle. This might be because this time it´s a 4N silver solid core cable, shielded in 7N OCC copper that is silver plated. So quite a bit silver in here 

But how does it sound?

I have had quite a few silver cables in the past and surprisingly I always found them to be warm sounding. This time I have found other sound characteristics. When after burn in I started listening right out of the LPGT Ti with my Focal Stellia headphones (and in direct comparison with their Zero cable) I was overwhelmed with information. The Realize cable is incredibly transparent sounding. The extension in the highs is astounding. This is maybe the first time that I felt that everything up top is being portrayed in a true manner. An enjoyment when listening to classical music or electronic music. It has an utterly black background. The mids are clean and linear, as they should be.
The soundstage felt bigger, too. The dynamics helped the sounds to "pop" in the right manner and the imaging was top notch. Also the voices come out very emotionally, as if they would be singing one step nearer to your ears.

Only the bass felt a litte dry in the beginning and not as "warm" as the Zero cable. But that was to be expected in direct comparison with a copper cable, right?
And then I had an idea. Why not try to listen with my good old exotic vinyl sounding Calyx M DAP. And that´s when it happened and I fell in love with the Realize cable. So as soon as I have paired it with a warmer sounding DAP (you know, the Lotoo DAPs are said to be dead neutral in the first place and I know that most of the DAPs out there are not tuned that way) it was a perfect match. The warmth of the DAP gave this cable everything it needed down below and the transparency of the Realize cable brought the music to another level that I didn´t know it existed with a 3D holographic portrayal of the source.

So I guess it all comes down to what DAP you use. If you have warmer sounding DAPs like Cayin, Cowon, Sony etc. then this is the cable I recommend you to pair with your headphones (or IEMs), and if you have a more linear sounding DAP (AK, Lotoo etc.) maybe it´s better to grab the Zero so that you get back that analogue feeling that otherwise could be missing.

So now I am in the very happy position to not knowing which combination I like more: LPGT Ti with the Romi Audio Zero cable or the Calyx M with the new flagship Romi Audio Realize 
The cable itself is not yet on their website (just found it on their facebook site) but you can, like me, just contact them by mail. It is a very pricey cable, I know. But alas it is like it is in the upper audio chain. If you want that last bit, that last drop of information that otherwise would be missing when listening to your favorite bands, you have to have deep pockets (and very understandable partners).
I hope my thoughts could help you guys when deciding which cable to go for and happy listeing


----------



## milkdudd (Aug 30, 2021)

noplsestar said:


> It has been a bit quiet here lately ... this might change when then new flagship amp will be launched. But first, I want to share with you guys my thoughts on Romi Audio´s new flagship cable "Realize" from the Encryption series that I wanted to have the first time I saw a picture of it:
> 
> As you can see in my pics down below, the build quality is, as to be expected from a flagship product, impeccable. And not only that, in my view, it is a beautiful color mixture, too. I can´t hear noticeable microphonics, so of course that´s a very good thing, but in comparison to the Zero cable, it is a tiny bit stiffer to handle. This might be because this time it´s a 4N silver solid core cable, shielded in 7N OCC copper that is silver plated. So quite a bit silver in here
> 
> ...


I'm irritated by people who immediately blurt out "How much does it cost?" every time they see something new and shiny. With that said.............. How much does it cost?


----------



## noplsestar

milkdudd said:


> I'm irritated by people who immediately blurt out "How much does it cost?" every time they see something new and shiny. With that said.............. How much does it cost?


Oh, I completely forgot: The Realize costs USD 1780.-
You can find the information here: https://www.facebook.com/pg/romiaudio/posts/
I think they will soon put it on their website, too.


----------



## fuhransahis

They could maybe not make it look like a RadioShack cable, eesh lol


----------



## noplsestar

fuhransahis said:


> They could maybe not make it look like a RadioShack cable, eesh lol


Well, I have had some very beautifully woven copper and silver cables. Most of them are a bit bling bling though and nearly every cable of every manufacturer has cables that look a bit ... hmm ... the same. Beautiful, but at the same time the only thing how you could tell them apart is the connectors or the Y-split etc. 
The Romi Audio cables really look different and you gotta love their looks (especially for that price). But I see it like listening to polished pop music (let´s say Coldplay ... dont get me wrong, Coldplay is fine, they are just ... well, boring, right) and on the other hand there is a very good alternative rock band (let´s say The Raconteurs). Of course the latter gets less "clicks" than the other band BUT they are way cooler. Hahahahahaha. Sorry for that bad analogy. You know, my next cable probably will be bling bling again


----------



## Whitigir

fuhransahis said:


> They could maybe not make it look like a RadioShack cable, eesh lol


RadioShack is a thing in the pass…may be making it look less of a shoelaces


----------



## noplsestar

Whitigir said:


> RadioShack is a thing in the pass…may be making it look less of a shoelaces


Hey, the cable would be in perfect harmony with this new headphone I am eyeing right now!
https://danclarkaudio.com/dcastealth.html
Of course I would be mainly listening to Shoegaze music with them


----------



## immortalsoul

I am not into expensive cables but I am quite curious about the new amp they want to release because I love the sound of BX2 plus


----------



## fokta (Sep 22, 2021)

TBH at beginning I find this pairing sounds Veiled, VO sounds not like itself, unlike when it's pair with desktop setup...

Yesterday I was surprised that I heard different sounding after 30 minutes, my indicator are BX2plus case getting warm and dynamic sounds.
it was sound great on the earbud.




Recently I tried again with VO again.. and as expected, the sound the same veiled, with quite not to black background...
after around 30 minutes, when the amp started to warm, the sound do change, dynamic sounding, and even the black background (separation) really can be feel.

I tried this couple of times, even with different Cans.. the result I can said quite solid...
BX2plus need to be warm up...


----------



## milkdudd (Sep 22, 2021)

fokta said:


> TBH at beginning I find this pairing sounds Veiled, VO sounds not like itself, unlike when it's pair with desktop setup...
> 
> Yesterday I was surprised that I heard different sounding after 30 minutes, my indicator are BX2plus case getting warm and dynamic sounds.
> it was sound great on the earbud.
> ...


In post #739 on the previous page I discussed the exact same thing. It takes about a half hour to hit its stride. One forum member disagreed and one agreed. I believe it has something to do with the class A design. Anyway the fact that we both noticed it is proof once again that great minds think alike! At least it's only a half hour. In Michigan this year we've had more electrical storms than anyone can remember. To be safe I unplug everything in my stereo room. Problem is those components take anywhere from 2 hours to 2 days to fully reach their optimum sound. I've had to do it at least 10 times this year. I'm unplugged right now as we're having about a 3-day rain event that can become an electrical storm without notice. I remember hearing that a Schiit dac (yggi?) needs to be powered up for about 2 weeks to sound it's best. Sounds crazy but owners swear it's true


----------



## milkdudd (Sep 25, 2021)

I listened to this combination yesterday down at the waterfront. Used my Android streaming Amazon HD as a source. I've come to the conclusion that this is likely the equal of my home stereo setup that cost roughly 15K or so. Love this amp!

I think it could be even better if I upgraded the cable between the dac and amp. Right now using an Amazon special that cost about 25 bucks. Anyone recommend a reasonably priced upgrade cable?


----------



## F700 (Sep 25, 2021)

milkdudd said:


> I listened to this combination yesterday down at the waterfront. Used my Android streaming Amazon HD as a source. I've come to the conclusion that this is likely the equal of my home stereo setup that cost roughly 15K or so. Love this amp!
> 
> I think it could be even better if I upgraded the cable between the dac and amp. Right now using an Amazon special that cost about 25 bucks. Anyone recommend a reasonably priced upgrade cable?


Happy to see another xDuoo X10T II-Dunu Zen user here. Great setup! My BX2+ is gone, but I have very fond/recent memories from it.


----------



## leaky74

Any specific requirements for a power bank to simultaneously power and charge the BX2?


----------



## newworld666 (Oct 8, 2021)

Any idea about what should be theoretically the best line in voltage input in balanced mode ? I can choose with the A&K Kann Alpha balanced line out set to 1.6V, 2V, 2.5V or 4V ?
I don't ear any background hiss at any input voltage and high or low gain mode.
I would say from 2V, it sounds powerful enough to move a DCA Stealth with the BX2+ (High Gain).. but difficult to say if at 4V as line in with BX2+ in low gain mode, there should be some improvement with Class A mode.... or even if I should have a better battery life.


----------



## milkdudd

newworld666 said:


> Any idea about what should be theoretically the best line in voltage input in balanced mode ? I can choose with the A&K Kann Alpha balanced line out set to 1.6V, 2V, 2.5V or 4V ?
> I don't ear any background hiss at any input voltage and high or low gain mode.
> I would say from 2V, it sounds powerful enough to move a DCA Stealth with the BX2+ (High Gain).. but difficult to say if at 4V as line in with BX2+ in low gain mode, there should be some improvement with Class A mode.... or even if I should have a better battery life.


I'm far from the expert but as I understand it 4V is basically the standard for balanced connections. If you can run that way and then keep the amp on low gain to increase battery life it seems like a win-win. Battery life is the only disappointment I have with the Romi but I'm willing to accept it for the great sound. The way I listen the battery actually lasts long enough but that's probably not the case for everybody


----------



## newworld666

milkdudd said:


> I'm far from the expert but as I understand it 4V is basically the standard for balanced connections. If you can run that way and then keep the amp on low gain to increase battery life it seems like a win-win. Battery life is the only disappointment I have with the Romi but I'm willing to accept it for the great sound. The way I listen the battery actually lasts long enough but that's probably not the case for everybody


 
I think some other amps recommend 2.1V even for balanced input. 
As I couldn't find any info specific to the Less Bx2+, I was wondering if SQ could be affected by using 4V and low gain. 
I don't know with the Bx2+ but for other amps in low gain, less amp's modules are activated so instant juice can be really restricted too when needed.
I am using it at 4V low, I didn't find any real improvement for battery life (I just know that I get 3 hours or even less in 2V input and high gain).


----------



## milkdudd (Oct 9, 2021)

newworld666 said:


> I think some other amps recommend 2.1V even for balanced input.
> As I couldn't find any info specific to the Less Bx2+, I was wondering if SQ could be affected by using 4V and low gain.
> I don't know with the Bx2+ but for other amps in low gain, less amp's modules are activated so instant juice can be really restricted too when needed.
> I am using it at 4V low, I didn't find any real improvement for battery life (I just know that I get 3 hours or even less in 2V input and high gain).


These are my observations of high gain versus low gain using the Dunu Zen with the BX-2 plus. I do find the high gain to sound more energetic but there is an audible hiss. It only seems noticeable when nothing is playing. I've been using low gain because of this, but I think I'm going to give high gain another chance based on what I have read here


----------



## leaky74

I have a BX2 (non plus), that will now only work connected to power. Are replacement batteries easy enough to drop in?


----------



## milkdudd (Oct 11, 2021)

leaky74 said:


> I have a BX2 (non plus), that will now only work connected to power. Are replacement batteries easy enough to drop in?


I seem to remember a photo that showed one opened up and it looked like a standard battery that was just a simple unplug. I'm not 100% positive however. I would send an email to Romi. They've always been good about getting back to me whenever I had a question. Eventually we'll probably all have to figure out how this works. Although my Chord Mojo is several years old and the battery still seems as good as new. Just thought of something, did this happen all at once or gradually? If all at once maybe the battery isn't bad, maybe some kind of a connection has failed inside.  When plugged in to charge, what is happening with the green and red lights on the side? Have you tried a different charger and cable? I've seen several chargers and cables go bad. Good luck, let us know what you find out


----------



## elira

leaky74 said:


> I have a BX2 (non plus), that will now only work connected to power. Are replacement batteries easy enough to drop in?


The battery is glued to the case and connected to the pcb with a connector, no soldering needed. You just need a new battery and to be careful when ungluing the current one.


----------



## leaky74

runssical said:


> They should have put a knurl on the pot





milkdudd said:


> I seem to remember a photo that showed one opened up and it looked like a standard battery that was just a simple unplug. I'm not 100% positive however. I would send an email to Romi. They've always been good about getting back to me whenever I had a question. Eventually we'll probably all have to figure out how this works. Although my Chord Mojo is several years old and the battery still seems as good as new. Just thought of something, did this happen all at once or gradually? If all at once maybe the battery isn't bad, maybe some kind of a connection has failed inside.  When plugged in to charge, what is happening with the green and red lights on the side? Have you tried a different charger and cable? I've seen several chargers and cables go bad. Good luck, let us know what you find out


I’ve acquired it recently and despite it having seen low usage by a couple of previous owners, I think it’s been sat idle for long periods at a time. I’m not convinced that isn’t perhaps an issue with the charging indicator being wrong. As it currently stands, I can run it connected to power, with all bar one LED lit. If I remove the power, the blue LED around the volume wheel goes off and the sound it puts out sounds like you’d expect it to if it were on its last ounce of juice! I’ll try do some full charge/discharges to see if I can coax a bit of health into the batteries.


----------



## F700

Hi there

I am selling my Encryption Zero IEM cable. If anyone is interested: https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/romi-audio-zero-iem-totl-cable-4-4mm.14398/


----------



## andersos

BX2 Pro is available in China

https://m.intl.taobao.com/detail/de...hFdKk5Z1Jq4M_W8H6LsIeLUT&sm=050543&app=chrome


----------



## LabelH

andersos said:


> BX2 Pro is available in China
> 
> https://m.intl.taobao.com/detail/detail.html?id=660816265048&price=9585.28&sourceType=item&sourceType=item&suid=97016ec4-b9c3-4a68-b4a7-b1d48ee18927&ut_sk=1.XRJ52fnqia0DADXt+Gvk1puX_21646297_1637301082812.Copy.ShareGlobalNavigation_1&un=01e5f9478ff5acc6227a4dd6fc6152f2&share_crt_v=1&spm=a2159r.13376460.0.0&sp_tk=5bCP5a2Q6ICM5LiL5LuW6ICM5a2m55qE5LiA6IO95LiK&cpp=1&shareurl=true&short_name=h.fhFVFEK&bxsign=scdO2m2JcJbpbQ0JjtPMcKGEhag775O1UqyvpwOjPIRvNBbDILzRUxNkarSgcEAM9YveLHG705RVHDwmJtUnRG73fVTPa2uivE9LdwZQC92hFdKk5Z1Jq4M_W8H6LsIeLUT&sm=050543&app=chrome


Interesting..looks like can be external powered and have 3 gain level now


----------



## newworld666 (Nov 19, 2021)

why such awful color ???
I wouldn't go out and use it in trains or planes with this bling bling color. 
Now, I really hope the Fiio M17 will be sufficient to power my low sensitivity headphones on the way (DCA Stealth)


----------



## Nostoi

newworld666 said:


> why such awful color ???
> I wouldn't go out and use it in trains or planes with this bling bling color.
> Now, I really hope the Fiio M17 will be sufficient to power my low sensitivity headphones on the way (DCA Stealth)


Agreed. Wow, bling bling, indeed. Matt black would have been more pro in my estimation. Still, glad they fixed the typo.

I don't think there's any portable solution for the Stealth personally.


----------



## immortalsoul (Nov 20, 2021)

Maybe the color is bling , bling because is the body is made from copper


----------



## immortalsoul

I am wondering what are the differences between BX2+ and BX2 pro


----------



## newworld666 (Nov 19, 2021)

Nostoi said:


> Agreed. Wow, bling bling, indeed. Matt black would have been more pro in my estimation. Still, glad they fixed the typo.
> 
> *I don't think there's any portable solution for the Stealth personally.*


Actually  my DCA Stealth + Kann Alpha + Less BX2+ is working nicely without any distortion and no clipping... though I can't exceed 3 hours using it due to an anorexic battery life.

In trains, I use with the Kann Alpha a small "HIFI ultra-thin 2.5mm fully portable balanced headphone amplifier MQ1S " which is more limited than the LESS BX2+ in volume level, but already quite convincing and convenient for a 4 hours life time (far better than Kann Alpha alone which is distorted and clipping at a rather low volume level).


----------



## Nostoi

newworld666 said:


> Actually  my DCA Stealth + Kann Alpha + Less BX2+ is working nicely without any distortion and no clipping... though I can't exceed 3 hours using it due to an anorexic battery life.
> 
> In trains, I use with the Kann Alpha a small "HIFI ultra-thin 2.5mm fully portable balanced headphone amplifier MQ1S " which is more limited than the LESS BX2+ in volume level, but already quite convincing and convenient for a 4 hours life time (far better than Kann Alpha alone which is distorted and clipping at a rather low volume level).


Ok, that's good to hear BX2 Pro seems to have same power output, so one assumes it will offer a more refined presentation rather than a more powerful one.

BTW: off-topic, as an alternative to the Stealth, for travel purposes, you could look into the newly released Meze Liric. I've just received it and it retains some of the features of the Stealth, but is far easier to drive in (trans)portable mode.


----------



## newworld666

immortalsoul said:


> I am wondering what are the differences between BX2+ and BX2 pro


 
I haven't compared inside, but the external power plug seems to be an improvement to make the BX2 Pro a better desktop amp .


----------



## newworld666

Nostoi said:


> Ok, that's good to hear BX2 Pro seems to have same power output, so one assumes it will offer a more refined presentation rather than a more powerful one.
> 
> BTW: off-topic, as an alternative to the Stealth, for travel purposes, you could look into the newly released Meze Liric. I've just received it and it retains some of the features of the Stealth, but is far easier to drive in (trans)portable mode.



Too late ... I saw this Meze this week .. but, too late, now I own the Stealth, and it's my first headphone for a decade that don't need any PEQ to be applied to be pleasant to my ears, so I will keep it a few years as a reference for tonal and frequency response aspects.
Actually, since I got it, I use it for every pro trips (twice or three times a week) and even at office.


----------



## jmills8

newworld666 said:


> why such awful color ???
> I wouldn't go out and use it in trains or planes with this bling bling color.
> Now, I really hope the Fiio M17 will be sufficient to power my low sensitivity headphones on the way (DCA Stealth)


Nobody going to look.


----------



## Newsee

andersos said:


> BX2 Pro is available in China
> 
> https://m.intl.taobao.com/detail/detail.html?id=660816265048&price=9585.28&sourceType=item&sourceType=item&suid=97016ec4-b9c3-4a68-b4a7-b1d48ee18927&ut_sk=1.XRJ52fnqia0DADXt+Gvk1puX_21646297_1637301082812.Copy.ShareGlobalNavigation_1&un=01e5f9478ff5acc6227a4dd6fc6152f2&share_crt_v=1&spm=a2159r.13376460.0.0&sp_tk=5bCP5a2Q6ICM5LiL5LuW6ICM5a2m55qE5LiA6IO95LiK&cpp=1&shareurl=true&short_name=h.fhFVFEK&bxsign=scdO2m2JcJbpbQ0JjtPMcKGEhag775O1UqyvpwOjPIRvNBbDILzRUxNkarSgcEAM9YveLHG705RVHDwmJtUnRG73fVTPa2uivE9LdwZQC92hFdKk5Z1Jq4M_W8H6LsIeLUT&sm=050543&app=chrome


It looks it has Less 2.5 connectors than the +.
Time to get rid of my 2.5 cables?


----------



## fokta

LabelH said:


> Interesting..looks like can be external powered and have 3 gain level now


The Bypass feature is going to be beneficial for user like me.. and I believe that it will be pack more power from AC power then battery... well that based on what I experienced so far...


----------



## caustic386

anywhere this could be purchased within the US?  Google can't seem to find one


----------



## SnooDucksAudio

caustic386 said:


> anywhere this could be purchased within the US?  Google can't seem to find one


Contact them directly. BX2 Pro is undoubtedly the best headphone amp there is. Uncoloured, and a touch of Velvet.


----------



## Nostoi

SnooDucksAudio said:


> Contact them directly. BX2 Pro is undoubtedly the best headphone amp there is. Uncoloured, and a touch of Velvet.


Touch of velvet? Can you expand please?


----------



## SnooDucksAudio

Nostoi said:


> Touch of velvet? Can you expand please?


If you know what's AKM Velvet sound, (apparently ASR doesn't believe in velvet sound) then you can understand. The problem with many amps is that it's sound is very hard, so called "linear amps" Class D especially. Pure unrealistic and jarring. 

Then there are amps that colour for you, which isn't a problem. But wouldn't it be better or organized if you control your flavour of sound from the DAC output instead and then use an amp that doesn't colour it which keeps your source flavour.


----------



## jmills8

SnooDucksAudio said:


> If you know what's AKM Velvet sound, (apparently ASR doesn't believe in velvet sound) then you can understand. The problem with many amps is that it's sound is very hard, so called "linear amps" Class D especially. Pure unrealistic and jarring.
> 
> Then there are amps that colour for you, which isn't a problem. But wouldn't it be better or organized if you control your flavour of sound from the DAC output instead and then use an amp that doesn't colour it which keeps your source flavour.


Many are more ficus on the chase and recieving new stuff to post about.


----------



## noplsestar

Die anyone post how much the Pro will cost? Can’t find it anywhere …


----------



## hotsnacx

I saw 1,333 USD from yi fan store 4.4. I just purchased bx2 plus from Huo Guang and I’m always nervous from AE. I always pay for the extra shipping but processing times usually take time


----------



## F700

noplsestar said:


> Die anyone post how much the Pro will cost? Can’t find it anywhere …


CHF 1´400.- after conversion, ca. EUR 1’300.-. Not that bad, isn’t it mate?😊


----------



## milkdudd

A few posts back somebody mentioned they wish the volume knob was knurled. I agree. Has anyone ever tried removing one? I don't remember seeing a set screw or anything so it must be a press fit. Don't want to risk damaging it. Plan B would be some sandpaper and two sided tape around the outside of the knob


----------



## hotsnacx

I thought I had AE figured out and paid extra for express DHL. But seller says 10 day warehouse arrangement? I’m just eagerly anticipating bx2 plus to arrive!


----------



## Nostoi

BX2 Pro available - https://www.romiaudio.com/product-page/bx-2-pro


----------



## immortalsoul

A big jump in price compared with BX2+, I am wondering if is worth upgrading


----------



## jmills8

immortalsoul said:


> A big jump in price compared with BX2+, I am wondering if is worth upgrading


I heard from local customers that its a big step up.


----------



## noplsestar

jmills8 said:


> I heard from local customers that its a big step up.


Will you be so kind and Test it for us (and of course for yourself)?


----------



## fokta

jmills8 said:


> I heard from local customers that its a big step up.


Hmm... interesting... 

price wise. I found that on AE is a bit lower then on ROMI website..

BTW, was looking for LEMO 3 pin Connector Male plug.. not common in my country...  hahaha... 
was inform in FB, that for LPS can be use from 15V//1A...


----------



## bukumurah (Dec 8, 2021)

Hi Fellas, I was wondering if all Romi amps are going to have channel imbalance issues at low volume, especially with high sensitivity iems?

A friend (Fokta, a local resident here) loaned me his BX2+ and it made my Vision Ears VE8 sound better signature-wise (very organic and full bodied, super addictive sound) than every other source I have tried.. but the channel imbalance issue basically made them difficult to enjoy since I can never go beyond 9 o'clock with most iems, except the Z1R..

Seriously considering the BX2 Pro but only if I can be 100% sure there would be no channel imbalance issue..


----------



## jmills8

bukumurah said:


> Hi Fellas, I was wondering if all Romi amps are going to have channel imbalance issues at low volume, especially with high sensitivity iems?
> 
> A friend (Fokta, a local resident here) loaned me his BX2+ and it made my Vision Ears VE8 sound better signature-wise (very organic and full bodied) than every other source I have tried.. but the channel imbalance issue basically made them difficult to enjoy since I can never go beyond 9 o'clock with most iems, except the Z1R..
> 
> Seriously considering the BX2 Pro but only if I can be 100% sure there would be no channel imbalance issue..


Not mine


----------



## bukumurah (Dec 8, 2021)

jmills8 said:


> Not mine


LOL lucky you.. I guess it really helps being a famous audiophile whose opinion is highly regarded.. since manufacturers will surely do their best to make sure you get the very best (or perfect) unit from their whole batch..

As for the rest of us, we usually just get a "thank you for your purchase, channel imbalance is a common occurrence at low volume and is within tolerable manufacturing deviations, enjoy your unit!" At least that's my past experience with a few manufacturers (and Fokta's too maybe?)

Btw, what did you test the Romi amps with at very low volume? Did you try them with high sensitivity iems?


----------



## jmills8

bukumurah said:


> LOL lucky you.. I guess it really helps being a famous audiophile whose opinion is highly regarded.. since manufacturers will surely do their best to make sure you get the very best (or perfect) unit from their whole batch..
> 
> As for the rest of us, we usually just get a "thank you for your purchase, channel imbalance is a common occurrence at low volume and is within tolerable manufacturing deviations, enjoy your unit!" At least that's my past experience with a few manufacturers (and Fokta's too maybe?)
> 
> Btw, what did you test the Romi amps with at very low volume? Did you try them with high sensitivity iems?


Only iems I have now is single dynamic drivers and the totl sony iem. I usually adjust the volume through my dap. I just put the romi volume 75% of the way.


----------



## bukumurah

jmills8 said:


> Only iems I have now is single dynamic drivers and the totl sony iem. I usually adjust the volume through my dap. I just put the romi volume 75% of the way.


If you set it up that way instead of going with LO on the DAP, won't you be double amping, hence introducing extra noise and distortion into the chain?


----------



## jmills8

bukumurah said:


> If you set it up that way instead of going with LO on the DAP, won't you be double amping, hence introducing extra noise and distortion into the chain?


On the cayin N8 I use LO. On various Cowons yes double amping and they sound great. Dont fear double anything be it double burger , double girls , and now double good. I compared this double amping to other set ups and I like it. The N8 line out is good when my goal is for perfection or testing , but if I am listening to Steely Dan or DJ stuff or bass music , synth , indie or Smiths double is great and fun.


----------



## noplsestar

I also always double amped with my Calyx M DAP (as it has no LO). It sounded great. No noise etc. 

I also used the LPGT Ti‘s LO (which is adjustable) but this option wasn’t „better“ than the normal output of the Calyx M. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## SnooDucksAudio

bukumurah said:


> LOL lucky you.. I guess it really helps being a famous audiophile whose opinion is highly regarded.. since manufacturers will surely do their best to make sure you get the very best (or perfect) unit from their whole batch..
> 
> As for the rest of us, we usually just get a "thank you for your purchase, channel imbalance is a common occurrence at low volume and is within tolerable manufacturing deviations, enjoy your unit!" At least that's my past experience with a few manufacturers (and Fokta's too maybe?)
> 
> Btw, what did you test the Romi amps with at very low volume? Did you try them with high sensitivity iems?


BX2+ and BX2Pro are not designed for IEMs. You have to get the Romi Audio Amp for IEM, which I don't think it's on their website. Which is specifically designed for IEMs.


----------



## immortalsoul

I am using the BX2+ for iems with great results


----------



## SnooDucksAudio

Standard version use LME49710, but the Pro version uses the SA100 R Version.

The SA100 would be uncoloured. But the LMe49710 obviously has a slight tilt warm characteristics.


----------



## fokta

SnooDucksAudio said:


> Standard version use LME49710, but the Pro version uses the SA100 R Version.
> 
> The SA100 would be uncoloured. But the LMe49710 obviously has a slight tilt warm characteristics.


interesting... so different tonality?


----------



## Nostoi

SnooDucksAudio said:


> Standard version use LME49710, but the Pro version uses the SA100 R Version.
> 
> The SA100 would be uncoloured. But the LMe49710 obviously has a slight tilt warm characteristics.


Any more details on specs/parts, etc? Website is thin on details.


----------



## andersos

SnooDucksAudio said:


> BX2+ and BX2Pro are not designed for IEMs. You have to get the Romi Audio Amp for IEM, which I don't think it's on their website. Which is specifically designed for IEMs.


What's the "Romi audio amp for IEM"? I didn't see anything about that before.


----------



## milkdudd

andersos said:


> What's the "Romi audio amp for IEM"? I didn't see anything about that before.


I have never heard about that either but would be cool. I wish there were three gain settings. Sometimes low is dead silent and high is pretty bad his. A setting in between would be perfect


----------



## Nostoi (Dec 9, 2021)

milkdudd said:


> I have never heard about that either but would be cool. I wish there were three gain settings. Sometimes low is dead silent and high is pretty bad his. A setting in between would be perfect


New "Pro" model apparently does have 3 gain settings.



I had the Plus and non-Plus model. The first non-Plus model had some channel imbalance at low volume, but the Plus model was much better in this respect. No problem with IEMs.


----------



## SnooDucksAudio

SnooDucksAudio said:


> Standard version use LME49710, but the Pro version uses the SA100 R Version.


This the prototype months ago for the ROMI Audio Amp for IEM. The body is quite thick actually. It's sole use is for IEMs, and it can do Headphones as well. BX2 are ok with IEMs, but some people do require better, so Romi Audio designed this. And it's opamp replaceable friendly. But if you prefer really 💯 uncoloured, stick with the SA100.


----------



## jmills8

Cowon PL , BX2 , 4.4 to TH900


----------



## hotsnacx

Received my bx2+ yesterday. This thing is relatively light! I like the choice of which I’m assuming is aluminum. I’m using primarily with Diana v2 and iems. Initial impressions were with iems, Moondrop variations. 

I didn’t notice any channel imbalance and I don’t go past 8 o’clock. I’m using amp 11 Mk2 on dx300. I want to say there was a way more dramatic increase in sq with variations vs Diana v2 on my jotunheim v1 and with my imr elysium on dx300. The transient response in variations was significantly better with more bass impact and speed and lots more treble detail. 

I haven’t listened to variations on jotunheim v1 so I this might be why there was such a stark difference for me. I could definitely pick up a background “hiss” on elysium but it was more like a background “hush” 😆 I do listen to some vinyl rips BUT really didn’t notice any background music once a track was playing.

Out of the box, I received about 3 hours of listening on low gain. Very pleased with this product even though I haven’t really even used it for what I bought it for being the Diana v2. It just beefs up my iems like no other device (q5k, es100, dx300, jotunheim v1, lotoo paw s2) ( I also have a megatron otw from VE)that I have and em enjoying some great listening sessions.


----------



## noplsestar

Has anyone of you guys ever tested their DAC dongles? Would be interesting to know how they sound!


----------



## audionewbi

Hi, anyone tried the new BX2-pro?


----------



## fokta

Pairing DTR1 quite fun combination....


----------



## fabio19

no new news on BX-2 PRO?


----------



## SnooDucksAudio (Mar 30, 2022)

fabio19 said:


> no new news on BX-2 PRO?


It's been out for a while already. There is even a separate Class A Power Supply for it, if you want. Using Elna Denon (Super Gold grade) filtering capacitors.


----------



## fabio19

SnooDucksAudio said:


> It's been out for a while already. There is even a separate Class A Power Supply for it, if you want. Using Elna Denon (Super Gold grade) filtering capacitors.


I know it's been out for a while, but nobody talks about it.  Strange......


----------



## Nostoi

fabio19 said:


> I know it's been out for a while, but nobody talks about it.  Strange......


I second this. Romi needs to send out a few units for loan/review. As far as I can tell, no-one on Head-Fi has heard it much less owned it. 

A spec sheet isn't as interesting or useful as first-person reports....


----------



## blackgreen15 (Mar 30, 2022)

Nostoi said:


> I second this. Romi needs to send out a few units for loan/review. As far as I can tell, no-one on Head-Fi has heard it much less owned it.
> 
> A spec sheet isn't as interesting or useful as first-person reports....


Also, they need to put out one in any other color.  Some people like gold, but it is very gold.  I would like a gloss white, but really any other option would be fine.


----------



## Nostoi

blackgreen15 said:


> Also, they need to put out one in any other color.  Some people like gold, but it is very gold.


Oh yeah, I'd actually forgotten about that....


----------



## newworld666 (Mar 30, 2022)

And still very bulky and not a convenient form factor ... with still a rather short battery lifetime (more or less 3 hours in real life).
I went to Centrance Ampersand... and I leave the Less BX2+ on the shelf. I won't upgrade it.


----------



## SnooDucksAudio

SnooDucksAudio said:


> It's been out for a while already.





Nostoi said:


> I second this. Romi needs to send out a few units for loan/review. As far as I can tell, no-one on Head-Fi has heard it much less owned it.
> 
> A spec sheet isn't as interesting or useful as first-person reports....


I've told them to send some to some reviewers. And speaking of the gold case. You can't really avoid it. The whole shell is already worth few hundred dollars, it's pure thick heavy copper.


----------



## jmills8

blackgreen15 said:


> Also, they need to put out one in any other color.  Some people like gold, but it is very gold.  I would like a gloss white, but really any other option would be fine.


But many , most , puts a case that covers the color. Same with daps.


----------



## Nostoi

SnooDucksAudio said:


> I've told them to send some to some reviewers. And speaking of the gold case. You can't really avoid it. The whole shell is already worth few hundred dollars, it's pure thick heavy copper.


Send to me: I'll do a lengthy review and compare it against C9, WA8, Bakoon HPA-1M and whatever else is relevant.


----------



## subguy812

I truly enjoyed the BX-2+ and wouldn't mind hearing the Pro


----------



## alsorkin

newworld666 said:


> And still very bulky and not a convenient form factor ... with still a rather short battery lifetime (more or less 3 hours in real life).
> I went to Centrance Ampersand... and I leave the Less BX2+ on the shelf. I won't upgrade it.


----------



## LuckyPantsu

Any owners of bx2-Pro ? Choosing between it and Phatlab Phantasy 2 or maybe MassKobo for planar iems and 1000SE. Would appreciate any thoughts about it.


----------



## jmills8

LuckyPantsu said:


> Any owners of bx2-Pro ? Choosing between it and Phatlab Phantasy 2 or maybe MassKobo for planar iems and 1000SE. Would appreciate any thoughts about it.


I have the first romi amp , two Masskobo , and HAD the phantasy 2. The romi and mass kobo are neck and neck. I sold both kobos. The phantasy was good but not great , sold it. I kept the romi.


----------



## LuckyPantsu

jmills8 said:


> I have the first romi amp , two Masskobo , and HAD the phantasy 2. The romi and mass kobo are neck and neck. I sold both kobos. The phantasy was good but not great , sold it. I kept the romi.


Tnx a lot for the input. I see Cowon PL its the amazing day( miss it so much and going to buy 1 more time ) . Could you please tell a bit what Romi have that missed in Phatlab ?


----------



## jmills8

LuckyPantsu said:


> Tnx a lot for the input. I see Cowon PL its the amazing day( miss it so much and going to buy 1 more time ) . Could you please tell a bit what Romi have that missed in Phatlab ?


Better build , more power , clean and detailed , more sub bass .


----------



## eskamobob1 (May 1, 2022)

jmills8 said:


> I have the first romi amp , two Masskobo , and HAD the phantasy 2. The romi and mass kobo are neck and neck. I sold both kobos. The phantasy was good but not great , sold it. I kept the romi.


Wow. Extremely extremely different opinion than me. I don't have the pro but the 428 is the best ampnive heard in the ~1500 range just end of (desktop, portable, high power, low power, etc). I would personaly rate the technicalities of both the 428 and the phantasy 2 at the very very highest level of portables being a solid several tiers above stuff like the bx2+ (again, not head the pro), HPA-01M, wa8, and c9. 

Only place romi beats any of the other mentioned devices is in raw power but it still can't run sus, Diana (V2 and TC) sound better underpowered on 428/phantasy, and the etch gets kinda extreme on other hifimans so you are better off with something like a c9 that can reduce that. Tbh im currious about the pro but in the ultra high end of portables the plus simply gets out competed imo





Edit: these opinions held whether using a p6 pro, hugo 2 or sp1k as a source as well


----------



## jmills8

eskamobob1 said:


> Wow. Extremely extremely different opinion than me. I don't have the pro but the 428 is the best ampnive heard in the ~1500 range just end of (desktop, portable, high power, low power, etc). I would personaly rate the technicalities of both the 428 and the phantasy 2 at the very very highest level of portables being a solid several tiers above stuff like the bx2+ (again, not head the pro), HPA-01M, wa8, and c9.
> 
> Only place romi beats any of the other mentioned devices is in raw power but it still can't run sus, Diana (V2 and TC) sound better underpowered on 428/phantasy, and the etch gets kinda extreme on other hifimans so you are better off with something like a c9 that can reduce that. Tbh im currious about the pro but in the ultra high end of portables the plus simply gets out competed imo
> 
> ...


Great to have different opinions and that both had the same amps. I used to walk HK with mass Kobo in my fanny belt. Also we have different ears , culture , likes and music. Also Im a guy who went to over 200 live concerts and have DJd for 12 years so different experience in music.


----------



## eskamobob1 (May 1, 2022)

jmills8 said:


> Great to have different opinions and that both had the same amps. I used to walk HK with mass Kobo in my fanny belt. Also we have different ears , culture , likes and music. Also Im a guy who went to over 200 live concerts and have DJd for 12 years so different experience in music.



Genuinely could be as simple as the amps like out different sources differently too because the bx2+ in every setup ive tried it in sounds ****ing horible timbre wise with a tendency towards glare and crunch in the trebble and etch in the vocals and not anything like live music aside from garage party Ska with blow amps and everything turned up to the point its clipping

Just for posterity sake, I listen to basicaly all kinds of music except trap (country, jazz, metal, lofi, hip hop, 90s Ska, etc) and here are some of my favorite portable setups (note, all of them ended uo sounding best to me using P6 Pro on line out over hugo 2, LPGT, and sp1k)

*428 -> D8000 Pro* - extreme incisiveness with just a hair of sweetness and the best tactility I've heard within texture to date including my desktop chains

*428 -> Diana V2* - underpowered, but not by a ton dispite the power ratings. With a bass port on dv2 I could have used a bit more inciveness in the very low bass so not ideal for emd like lorn/infected mushroom, but fantastic timbre, great texture, laser focused stage placement, and just a great experience all around

*Wa8/Phantasy II/01M -> HD800S* - this 3 part setup ended up being my end game for quite a while. With 3 extremely different sound it ends up being suitable for all music (used 01m for metal/hiphop/edm/etc, phantasy ii for orchestral/ambient/lofi, and wa8 for country/jazz/anything with great male vocals). Tbh, if you told me I could only own 1 headphone this is the setup I would return to even including desktop options for amps.

*C9 -> Utopia* - while clearly less technical than the 428 or the phantasy ii, I think the synergy here just works better. Extremely deep stage and a bit of lushness to take the glare off of utopia. Overall just a very nice experience


----------



## Nostoi

eskamobob1 said:


> Genuinely could be as simple as the amps like out different sources differently too because the bx2+ in every setup ive tried it in sounds ****ing horible timbre wise with a tendency towards glare and crunch in the trebble and etch in the vocals and not anything like live music aside from garage party Ska with blow amps and everything turned up to the point its clipping
> 
> Just for posterity sake, I listen to basicaly all kinds of music except trap (country, jazz, metal, lofi, hip hop, 90s Ska, etc) and here are some of my favorite portable setups (note, all of them ended uo sounding best to me using P6 Pro on line out over hugo 2, LPGT, and sp1k)
> 
> ...


*Puts 428 back at top of the list for next purchase*


----------



## eskamobob1

Nostoi said:


> *Puts 428 back at top of the list for next purchase*


Do it m8. 428 is genuinely astonishing.


----------



## Nostoi

eskamobob1 said:


> Do it m8. 428 is genuinely astonishing.


Yup, been on my list for aeons. Since I now have the D8K Pro, I feel it would be impolite not to.


----------



## jmills8

eskamobob1 said:


> Genuinely could be as simple as the amps like out different sources differently too because the bx2+ in every setup ive tried it in sounds ****ing horible timbre wise with a tendency towards glare and crunch in the trebble and etch in the vocals and not anything like live music aside from garage party Ska with blow amps and everything turned up to the point its clipping
> 
> Just for posterity sake, I listen to basicaly all kinds of music except trap (country, jazz, metal, lofi, hip hop, 90s Ska, etc) and here are some of my favorite portable setups (note, all of them ended uo sounding best to me using P6 Pro on line out over hugo 2, LPGT, and sp1k)
> 
> ...


Glad you found your sound. I had all those headphones aswell.


----------



## eskamobob1

jmills8 said:


> Glad you found your sound. I had all those headphones aswell.


Im glad you did as well! As we all know its a massively subjective hobby. Just giving my own experience so the OP can have as many data points as possible


----------



## LuckyPantsu (May 1, 2022)

eskamobob1 said:


> Do it m8. 428 is genuinely astonishing.


I’m a bit worried about output power, but looks really interesting. Need to decide between it and Phatlab Ph2 now 
But as I have sassy gt already and 1000se are not power-hungry I hope that even modest output level of 428 would be enough


----------



## eskamobob1

LuckyPantsu said:


> I’m a bit worrying about output power , but looks really interesting. Need to decide between it and Phatlab Ph2 now
> But as I have sassy gt already and 1000se are not power-hungry I hope that even modest output level of 428 would be enough



First off, HEKSE are going to be a real toss up on the 428. Arya wasnt great on the 428 due to both power and synergy but I also know that the HEKSE is voiced differently and easier to run. 

Quickly on the power note though:
Its important to understand how power is measured because mass kobo (and many other Japanese brands) don't do it the same way as most companies. As a general rule, power for solid state amps will be peak output at 1kHz at 1% THD (with whatever load gives the higher number). Essentially the "this is all she's got" number. All the normal brands like topping, singxer, benchmark, and basically everyone that isn't super high end and Asian will report it this way.​​MassKobo on the other hand reports sustained output at 1kHz at 0.05% THD (at 32ohm but lets still assume this is max power). Honestly, on most devices this isn't huge but it can have especially present affects when running up against the current limits of a power supply (an issue far more prevalent in portables than most desktop gear obviously). A great example of this is the Audio GD master 9 where this is the difference between a 0.2W output rating and a 9W output rating at 32 ohm.​​This is all just to say that while its not a bad idea to look at power, if you dont have the full curve you arent getting the full picture. In my experience the 428, while obviously not even close to the power of a C9 or bx2+, has a lot more on tap than the specs would imply
​​


----------



## immortalsoul

What amp is 428. I have the BX2+ and the Cayin C9 and I like both but a new toy would be nice


----------



## Nostoi

immortalsoul said:


> What amp is 428. I have the BX2+ and the Cayin C9 and I like both but a new toy would be nice


Mass Kobo.


----------



## jmills8

TH900 with this on the go.


----------



## immortalsoul

Has any of you tried the new Romi BX2 Pro? I really like the sound of the Romi bx2 + more than my Cayin C9 amp and I am really curious about the Romi BX2 pro. I am wondering if it really is a big improvement over the BX2 + because it is twice the price of the BX2 +


----------



## immortalsoul

On a different note,  if any of you live in Europe and want to sell their BX2 + for a decent price please send me a PM, I might be interested


----------



## soundblast75

immortalsoul said:


> On a different note,  if any of you live in Europe and want to sell their BX2 + for a decent price please send me a PM, I might be interested


https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds...-class-a-headphone-amplifier-with-case.30372/


----------



## immortalsoul

soundblast75 said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds...-class-a-headphone-amplifier-with-case.30372/


I am located in Europe at the moment and buying from UK will be a pain because of the VAT, plus the price of this is really high,  usually they are around 300 $ in the classified. I will wait for one that is located in Europe and I am sure that even if I am willing to buy from UK the person is not going to sell it for the price that I am willing to pay


----------



## soundblast75 (Sep 2, 2022)

immortalsoul said:


> I am located in Europe at the moment and buying from UK will be a pain because of the VAT, plus the price of this is really high,  usually they are around 300 $ in the classified. I will wait for one that is located in Europe and I am sure that even if I am willing to buy from UK the person is not going to sell it for the price that I am willing to pay


https://www.audioconcierge.co.uk/portfolio/romi-audio-lessfox-bx2-plus/
Not sure where you get the $300 from, but sure👍


----------



## milkdudd

Actually that link shows $789 GBP which equals $908 US. And that's without the case and shipping. I paid $762 US shipped with the case direct from Romi about 17 months ago when they were running a sale. Glad I bought one I did. Anyone looking to buy might want to check out what the price is direct from Romi, although now that I think about it I'm not sure you can buy directly from them anymore. Worth a try


----------



## LCMusicLover

soundblast75 said:


> https://www.audioconcierge.co.uk/portfolio/romi-audio-lessfox-bx2-plus/
> Not sure where you get the $300 from, but sure👍


I think @immortalsoul was talking used prices, but $300 does seems to be a bit ‘aspirational’ according to HifiShark:

https://www.hifishark.com/search?q=romi+audio+bx2+


----------



## immortalsoul

Yes, I am taking about used prices on the classified forum


----------



## soundblast75

immortalsoul said:


> Yes, I am taking about used prices on the classified forum


Yeah sure but i think obviously that'll be rare, plus US in here is a completely different story👍


----------



## alsorkin

soundblast75 said:


> Yeah sure but i think obviously that'll be rare, plus US in here is a completely different story👍


Another one sold for $350


----------



## immortalsoul

Here


----------



## immortalsoul

And there are from Europe as well. When the person that wants to sell the amp for a fair price,  then that person can shoot me a PM and I will be more than happy to buy it


----------



## milkdudd

Obviously being class A this amp runs hot. Especially outside in the summer it really cooks. I bought the case when I got mine but I'm afraid if I put that on it will run even hotter. Anyone know if it could run so hot that it might damage itself with the case on?


----------



## LabelH

*Disclaimer: just sharing personal experience. Try at your own risk.*

Not sure if this has been posted before. Today i just discovered that BX2+ can bypass battery power. I use iFI iPower Elite 5V to power with USB-C and it works and still running smoothly until now. I will not comment on sound change, if there is any, i would say sound cleaner but nothing significant or mind blowing. I'm not technical person, not sure if there is any harmful effect or drawback, Anyone?


----------



## Nostoi

So no one heard the Pro version still? Romi need to up their marketing game.


----------



## hotsnacx

Missing my bx2+ right now but I’m looking for a similar desktop sound. Warmest I can recall is aune x7s. Been rec’d rebel amp. I have jot2 right now and it’s just not a similar sound as bx2+. Wondering if anyone has had a similar experience from bx2+ form desktop amps.


----------



## immortalsoul

You can go for the BX2 pro and then after you get it you can tell us how it sounds. The hardware in the pro version seems like it would be a great amp. The only reason why I don't have it yet is the price but I am really curious about how much better can it be compared with the BX2 plus


----------



## hotsnacx (Sunday at 2:49 PM)

And maybe I can get abyss to make me a $4500 cable for the external power slot


----------

